# Neue Kind Shock Supernatural & Dropzone Variostützen



## eikee (3. März 2011)

Moin!

In der SuFu hab ich noch keine Infos über die neuen KS Variostützen gefunden, deshalb mach ich mal nen Fred auf um Infos darüber zu sammeln.

Was ich bisher gefunden habe:

Es wird wohl 2 Hauptmodellreihen geben:
*1.* Die KS "Supernatural"-Reihe für den All-Mountain/XC/Enduro Bereich mit 75-150mm Travel
*2.* Die KS "Dropzone"-Reihe für Enduro/Freeride und Downhill mit 75-125mm Travel

Die neuen Stützen werden mit "*virtually zero side play*" angepriesen was  durch ein *patentiertes Führungssystem* erreicht wird. Auch sollen alle  neuen Stützen ähnlich wie die RS-Reverb *stufenlos einstellbar* sein.

Des Weiteren wird es eine *27.2mm Supernatural Version* geben die für ältere Bikes bestimmt ist. Aufgrund des schmalen Durchmessers und dem dadurch fehlenden Platz für Öl, Hydraulik,Ventile und co wird bei der 272Supernatural eine Art Ölspeicher/Ölpuffer unter dem Sattel direkt neben der Stütze angebracht. Das finde ich persönlich zwar nicht sonderlich stylisch, aber wenn's denn den Zweck erfüllt sicherlich ok =)

Eine andere besondere Ausführung der neuen Stütze ist die *Supernatural "Beam"*, bei der das gesamte Auslösersystem von Material (ich denke mal Alu) umschlossen ist. Somit soll das Eindringen von Dreck, Wasser und Sonstigem verhindert werden. 


Das klingt, wie ich finde, alles sehr interessant. Allerdings bleibt abzuwarten ob auch alles so funitioniert.
Natürlich behaupten alle Hersteller wie immer die "perfekte Vario" konstruiert zu haben, so also auch KS =) 

Was haltet ihr davon? Gibt es schon Infos zum Release-Date? Die KS-Homepage wird ja seit einigen Tagen umgebaut/redesigned...
Ich denke falls es nicht mehr allzulange dauert, warte ich noch auf diese Stützen. Ansonsten kaufe ich mir ne Reverb...

Grüße, eikee


Im Anhang hab ich nochmal eine übersichtliche *Tabelle* von der KS-Homepage mit den *wichtigsten Features zu allen Modellen* und einen* Artikel *mit ein paar Informationen:


----------



## scylla (3. März 2011)

Sollte man sich auf jeden Fall mal anschauen... obwohl ich ja mit der i950 nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und deswegen KindShock gegenüber erst mal etwas skeptisch bin. 
Interessant wäre das Gewicht! Da steht zwar, dass es verringert wäre im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Modellen, aber nicht um wie viel?
Und vor allem: ist es immer noch eine mechanische Lösung mit Zug oder nun auch hydraulisch wie die Reverb?? Kann ich auf den Bildern leider nicht wirklich erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (3. März 2011)

Das Gewicht steht auf der Tabelle. Und Bilder in besserer Qualität gibt es auf der KS Homepage im PDF ProduktKatalog (unten im Maintenance-text). 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Art Schutzblech für die Sattelstütze? Also ein Schutzbelch, dass zb an dem festen Teil der Stütze oder noch weiter unten am Rahmen befestigt wird und dann vertikal verläuft umd vor Schmutz vom Hinterrad zu schützen? 
Ich glaube manche Cube MTBs haben so ein Plastikteil als Dämpferschutz.


----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2011)

Interessant klingt die Stütze mit 150mm und 435mm länge. Einmal weil sie lang genug ist, was der Grund war die alte i950 rauszuwerfen, und zweitens der Verstellbereich von 150mm!!!!


----------



## franzam (3. März 2011)

Die war doch schon letztes Jahr angekündigt mit Liefertermin ab August 2011.
Aber 150mm bei 435 Länge wäre schon mal was.


----------



## manne (4. März 2011)

http://kssuspension.com/images/KS_2012_Consumer_Catalog_Web.pdf

Also vom Äußerlichen ausgehend mit "Dropzone" offenbar eine neuer Name (+ neue 420er Länge) für die i900(R) und die "SuperNatural" als Nachfolger der i950(R) zudem mit der höchst interessanten 150-435mm Ausführung.

Ich mutmaße mal, daß dann auch der innere Aufbau ("Roller Cam System") nicht allzu neuartig sein wird, mal abwarten...


----------



## eikee (11. März 2011)

ich frage mich was die da so lange an der homepage rumbasteln... jetzt schon über  eine woche. nagut. wollen wir hoffen, dass deren Talent beim Sattelstützen bauen liegt und nicht beim Homepage-zeugs =)

Hat jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage von oben bezüglich des Schmutzschutzes für Varios? Ich denke mal, dass mindestens 70% der Probleme mit den heutigen Varios durch Schmutz und Dreck enstehen (Dreck an Dichtringen etc). Ein kleines, schlichtes und vertikal verlaufendes Schutzblech direkt am Sattelrohr vom Rahmen wäre doch super. Gibts sowas denn nicht?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Da muss man wohl selber kreativ werden...


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. März 2011)

manne schrieb:


> ("Roller Cam System")



Damit meinst du sicher so etwas: Hülsenfreilauf

...und nicht so etwas: Cam


----------



## eikee (16. März 2011)

nach langem Warten haben die Jungs und Mädels von KS ihre Homepage endlich wieder online gestellt. Natürlich jetzt mit vielen Infos zur neuen Supernatural Variostützenreihe. 

http://www.kssuspension.com

hab nur kurz drübergeschaut. im Facebook sind die wohl auch, vielleicht steht da ja mal was zu den Preisen oder Release-Date? (hab kein Gesichtsbuch account)

...just 2 let ya know


----------



## afro-dieter (12. April 2011)

Mich würden Neuigkeiten zur Dropzone auch brennend interessieren, hab sie immerhin grad übern Händler bestellen lassen. Ist das ne technische Weiterentwicklung der i900 oder einfach nur ein Neuer Name / Design fürs gleiche Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (26. April 2011)

Mich würde auch intressieren wann die neuen Modelle auf den Markt kommen.


Weiß den schon einer was genaueres?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2011)

In Amiland kann man sie scheinbar schon erwerben

G.


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2011)

Ja, ist sie. Kann man auf ebay.com schon kaufen........


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

Dummerweise find ich nur Händler die nur das Kabelbedienungsmodell verkaufen.
Ich will bei der KS dummerweise die Sattelhebelversion.

G.


----------



## Nexic (27. April 2011)

Dann dauerts hoffentlich nicht mehr lang bis es sie auch in deutschen Online-shops gibt, bei ebay kauf ich lieber nicht.

Ich brauch schon jemanden an den ich das Teil zurückschicken kann falls es mal wieder ne schlechte Charge gibt. 

Aber ich hoffe einfach mal das die neue so gut hält wie meine alte KS i950 die läuft und läuft...


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2011)

Ich bleib jetzt erstmal bei der Reverb, dann warte ich mal ab, wie sich die 150mm Variante schlägt, dann steig ich vielleicht um. Vom Lenkerhebel her ist die Reverb einfach genial.

Kommt die 150mm Variante eigentlich ohne Remote??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich bleib jetzt erstmal bei der Reverb, dann warte ich mal ab, wie sich die 150mm Variante schlägt, dann steig ich vielleicht um. Vom Lenkerhebel her ist die Reverb einfach genial.
> 
> Kommt die 150mm Variante eigentlich ohne Remote??



Ja, ist bei den Großhändlern in Amiland ja auch schon lieferbar....nur bekommt man sie da nicht für Tschörmäni

G.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2011)

Ich bin geheilt von Kindshock, nachdem meine letzten 3 Stück i950er jedes Mal nicht länger als 3 Tage gehalten haben.


----------



## prodigy (27. April 2011)

Ich habe heute von einem Online Händler die Aussage erhalten, dass die Supernatural Stütze in D erst ab August 2011 verfügbar ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Ich habe heute von einem Online Händler die Aussage erhalten, dass die Supernatural Stütze in D erst ab August 2011 verfügbar ist.



Ja August hatte ich vor längerer Zeit auch schon gehört gehabt...


G.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (30. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin geheilt von Kindshock, nachdem meine letzten 3 Stück i950er jedes Mal nicht länger als 3 Tage gehalten haben.




Das ist echt komisch. Meine I-900 hat vor 2 Monaten Geburtstag gehabt und ich habe 0 Probleme. 

Ich freu mich achon auf die 150mm Version!


----------



## luxury1712 (30. April 2011)

Hab meine künftige Supernatural bei hibike bestellt. Bei meinen Recherchen taucht bei keinem Händler eine 150mm Verstellung auf. Hab mir eine 125mm ohne Remote bestellt die angeblich in ca. 14 Tagen lieferbar sein soll. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Nexic (30. April 2011)

luxury1712 schrieb:


> Hab meine künftige Supernatural bei hibike bestellt. Bei meinen Recherchen taucht bei keinem Händler eine 150mm Verstellung auf. Hab mir eine 125mm ohne Remote bestellt die angeblich in ca. 14 Tagen lieferbar sein soll. Bin mal gespannt


Nein, genau lesen bitte! 

Da steht "Wir erwarten eine Lieferzeit > 2 Wochen. " 

Das heisst *größer* 2 Wochen.

Mir wärs auch lieber in 2 Wochen aber das ist nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.

Gruß N.


----------



## luxury1712 (30. April 2011)

@nexic War laut telefonischer Info was ich aber leider auch bezweifle. Status auf meiner Bestellung lautet Ware befindet sich im Zulauf. Naja, ich gebe meinen Senf wieder dazu wenn "Sie" wirklich da ist.


----------



## Nexic (30. April 2011)

luxury1712 schrieb:


> @nexic War laut telefonischer Info was ich aber leider auch bezweifle. Status auf meiner Bestellung lautet Ware befindet sich im Zulauf. Naja, ich gebe meinen Senf wieder dazu wenn "Sie" wirklich da ist.



Achso, na das ändert natürlich alles! Wenn du die telefonische bestätigung bekommen hast können wir ja wieder hoffen.


----------



## luxury1712 (30. April 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Achso, na das ändert natürlich alles! Wenn du die telefonische bestätigung bekommen hast können wir ja wieder hoffen.


1. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
2. Trau nie einem Telefon "Seelsorger".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (15. Mai 2011)

Gibts schon was neues?

Bei Hibike hab ich nun die Info gesehen das die neuen Modelle erst Kalenderwoche 32 kommen sollen.
Tja sehr seltsam von Kind Shock, da ist die Saison ja schon wieder vorbei. 
Hoffentlich heisst das nicht das sie Produktionsschwierigkeiten haben, davon gabs ja schon genug.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2011)

Ich warte auch, will ne 31,6er 150mm ohne Remote, wenn es die gibt!!


----------



## Memphisto (18. Mai 2011)

Gerade bei www.boc24.de gesehen:

Kind Shock Super Natural
Freeride/DH-SattelstÃ¼tze
ab Kalenderwoche 22/11
fÃ¼r â¬229,00

Vill. kann man sie wirklich bald bekommen...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2011)

Memphisto schrieb:


> Gerade bei www.boc24.de gesehen:
> 
> Kind Shock Super Natural
> Freeride/DH-Sattelstütze
> ...



Dass sind doch die die man ganz normal bekommen kann???

G.


----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

Naja abwarten, ich glaub ja nicht das die so schnell verfügbar sind aber wir werdens ja dann sehen in 2 Wochen.
Wird genauso sein wie bei Hibike, einfach pauschal überall ca 2 Wochen Lieferzeit hinschreiben und gut is 

Kaufen würde ich sie trozdem nicht, is mir einfach zu teuer bei boc24.

*EDIT*: Jo die Bilder scheinen von der alten Version zu sein, Die Dropzone ist eigentlich nicht mehr rot.


----------



## luxury1712 (18. Mai 2011)

Letzte Meldung war: Wir wissen auch nicht genau wann die Supernatural kommen. Naja, dann wird´s halt eine Reverb.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Mai 2011)

Ich warte jetzt auf die 150mm Stütze. Die Reverb hat mich enttäuscht, Hebel abgebrochen, neuer Hebel Listenpreis 119 Euro.
Ersatzteilkit erst im Juli lieferbar!!

Sprich ich hab ne Stütze im Keller die ich nicht verwenden kann.


----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auf die 150mm Stütze. Die Reverb hat mich enttäuscht, Hebel abgebrochen, neuer Hebel Listenpreis 119 Euro.



Ja der Hebelpreis is der Hammer. 

Als ichs das erste mal gelesen hab, dachte ich das is n Tippfehler.
So hat halt jeder Sattelstütze seine Schwachpunkte, 
bei der Reverb kannst du statt nem Hebel auch gleich ne neue KS kaufen.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, vor allem weil der Hebel beim ersten Abflug direkt mal zerbrochen ist. Am schlimmsten ist die Tatsache, dass mir das erst am Ende der Abfahrt aufgefallen, sprich mir fehlt auch der Knopf usw. weil ich nicht mehr gesucht habe. Nochmal hochfahren mit abgesenkter Stütze hat mich genervt und es wurde schon dunkel!!

Vielleicht kommt in 5 Jahren mal ne Stütze die was taugt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt in 5 Jahren mal ne Stütze die was taugt.....



Mit der Einschätzung liegst du vieleicht sogar richtig.

Ich glaube das verstellbare Sattelstützen im Moment das anfälligste Stück Technik ist das es am MTB gibt, 
da gibts noch extrem viel Verbessungs Potential.

HIER hab ich noch was gefunden, als Liefertermin ebenfalls August, also diesen Sommer wirs wohl nix mehr mit der KS.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Mai 2011)

August ist auch ne Info, die ich von einem Händler bekommen hab.


----------



## ka1saa (3. Juni 2011)

In den USA ist die Stütze in diversen Shops scheinbar "in stock"... ach, wenn man für Bikeparts doch nur auf der anderen Seite des großen Teichs wäre , allein die Preise...


----------



## Landman (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe die Dropzone bei Hibike bestellt und heute bekommen.
Ich hatte davor keine i900 aber laut Bilder ähnelt sie mir doch sehr. Die beiliegende Anleitung war nur bezügl. der Wartung, in der Anleitung war auch nur die i900 aufgeführt. Kein Wort von Dropzone oder Supernatural.
Also ich denke das KS einfach neue Name vergeben hat. 

Gruß Landman


----------



## Nexic (24. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die Dropzone bei Hibike bestellt und heute bekommen.
> Ich hatte davor keine i900 aber laut Bilder ähnelt sie mir doch sehr. Die beiliegende Anleitung war nur bezügl. der Wartung, in der Anleitung war auch nur die i900 aufgeführt. Kein Wort von Dropzone oder Supernatural.
> ...



Hi, ist ja toll das sie schon erhältlich ist!

Kannst du vll ein paar Bilder machen oder bestätigen das sie jetzt ganz
 in schwarz/grau daher kommt und nicht wie bei der 950er in rot?


----------



## Landman (24. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auf das Schwarz/Grau gehofft. Leider trifft das nicht zu. Selbe rot wie bei der i900. Ich werde morgen ein paar Bilder machen und sie dann hochladen. Kann sein das es bis gegen Abend dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (24. Juni 2011)

oder es is ne Falschlieferung^^


----------



## Nexic (24. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Ich habe auf das Schwarz/Grau gehofft. Leider trifft das nicht zu. Selbe rot wie bei der i900. Ich werde morgen ein paar Bilder machen und sie dann hochladen. Kann sein das es bis gegen Abend dauert.



Hm das ist ja nicht so toll, ich hätte auch lieber schwarz. 

Aber kann es sein das Hibike dir einfach den i900 Restbestand geschickt hat? Ich find das ja sehr seltsam das Kind Shock nicht mal die Anleitung abändert.
Ich kenne die Anleitungen von KS ja und hatte immer den Eindruck das sie sehr bemüht sind was das angeht


----------



## Landman (24. Juni 2011)

Dachte ich zu erst auch, aber auf der Sattelstütze steht Dropzone.
Die Anleitung ist ehh ein bisschen komisch. Im deutschen Teil tauchen einfach die folgenden Wartungsschritte auf Englisch auf.
Ihr könnt bestimmt nicht erwarten die Bilder zu sehen, deshalb beweg ich jetzt doch noch schnell meinen Arsch in die Garage. Also Bilder gibts gleich.

Edit:
Hier die Bilder:
Bild 1 Bild 2 Bild 3 Bild 4 Bild 5 Bild 6 

Ich werde mal bei Hibike anrufen und fragen warum eine Anleitung bzgl. der I-Serie bei liegt und keine für die Dropzone.


----------



## Loddz (25. Juni 2011)

Gab es nicht auch ein Modell für 2012 (bzw Erscheinungsdatum Ende 2011) bei dem das Remote-Kabel am unteren Teil der Sattelstütze angebracht ist und nicht am beweglichen oberen Teil?


----------



## ka1saa (30. Juni 2011)

ich würd ja mal denken, dass, solang es die 150 mm-version hierzulande noch nicht gibt, fröhlich weiter (evtl. auch schon in weiser voraussicht im werk) umgelabelte restbestände verkauft werden. würde auch die runtergesetzten preise erklären. auf den bildern auch in den hiesigen shops sehen die stützen noch 1a aus wie letztes jahr. schon schade, dass es das neue modell scheinbar im moment nur in den usa gibt...

das mit dem kabel unten hab ich bisher auf fotos nur als sehr prototypenhaftes modell gesehen, ich denk mal das braucht noch...


----------



## Andy889 (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe mir gerade die neue mit 150mm aus den USA bestellt, hier zu finden: Link 

Sobald sie angekommen ist kann ich gerne einige Bilder uploaden und meine Erfahrung Posten, allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich ist meine 1 vario.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Meine liegt wohl gerade irgendwo beim Zoll in Tschörmäni...schon lange aus Amerikanien abgeschickt.
Mal schaun wie lange die Bearbeitung sich noch zieht

G.


----------



## Andy889 (3. Juli 2011)

Hast du deine auch von eBay? Evtl sogar vom gleichen Händler?

Ich hoffe meine kommt durch"..


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Nein, von Universal Cycles.

G.


----------



## mhedder (3. Juli 2011)

Moin,

tut mir mal bitte einen Gefallen und werft die 150er Version mal vor dem Verbauen auf die Waage. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir die unverkabelte bestellt....kann sie demnach immer ohne Arbeit wiegen, was ich aber sowieso mach wenn sie da ist

G.


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juli 2011)

Macht ihr euch da keine GEdanken wegen Garantie, wenn ihr in den Staaten bestellt??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Nöö...aber wenns Innenleben draufgeht hab ich vor ein mechanisches System innen hinein zu bauen.

G.


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juli 2011)

Aha, sprich wenn ich mir eine zulege, was schon immer noch ein Thema ist, die kaputt geht, schick ich sie dir und bekomm sie mechanisch zurück.......


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aha, sprich wenn ich mir eine zulege, was schon immer noch ein Thema ist, die kaputt geht, schick ich sie dir und bekomm sie mechanisch zurück.......





G.


----------



## Andy889 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gerade Rückmeldung bekommen das sie aktuell nicht auf Lager ist aber am Freitag wieder reinkommt, danach soll sie innerhalb von 6-10 Tagen bei mir sein. Schauen wir mal ob ich Glück mit dem Zoll habe


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> tut mir mal bitte einen Gefallen und werft die 150er Version mal vor dem Verbauen auf die Waage.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hab ich eben gemacht...exakt 550g

Preis hat sich mit Versand und jetzt Zoll auf 213 Euronen anbelaufen...erträglich

G.


----------



## mhedder (6. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich eben gemacht...exakt 550g
> 
> Preis hat sich mit Versand und jetzt Zoll auf 213 Euronen anbelaufen...erträglich
> 
> G.



Besten Dank ! 

Das Gewicht passt im Vergleich zu meiner 900er (514Gramm). 
Hatte gehofft, dass die neuen Modelle noch etwas leichter werden...


Gruß Marc


----------



## Andy889 (6. Juli 2011)

@LB Jörg kannst du schon etwas mehr dazu sagen? Hat sie spiel? Verarbeitung wie gewohnt? Remote Hebel der gleiche wie bei den älteren Modellen?

Wäre cool wenn du einige Bilder uppen könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

Kein Spiel, weder vor, zurück noch verdrehmäßig.
Hab aber extra die ohne Remote genommen, brauchte eine zum schnellen Umstecken.

G.


----------



## Nexic (6. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kein Spiel, weder vor, zurück noch verdrehmäßig.



Ist ja auch keine Reverb! Bei KS gibts nur 2 Zustände: geht oder kaputt, dazwischen gibts nuschts.

Werd mir auch eine holen im August, schade das sie nun doch wieder in rot kommt.
Naja dann muss ich mir die paar Teile eben blau eloxieren lassen, passt bei mir sowieso besser als schwarz.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ist ja auch keine Reverb! Bei KS gibts nur 2 Zustände: geht oder kaputt, dazwischen gibts nuschts.
> 
> Werd mir auch eine holen im August, schade das sie nun doch wieder in rot kommt.
> Naja dann muss ich mir die paar Teile eben blau eloxieren lassen, passt bei mir sowieso besser als schwarz.



...so isses.

Werd sie dann gleich auf Tour noch ausprobieren.
Man kann doch für teuer Geld blau, schwarz, und Gold nachkaufen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn du einige Bilder uppen könntest.



Bitte schön.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/ks150.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

Geht wie Sahne...bis jetzt

G.


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juli 2011)

Schick schick, will auch ne 150mm KS!!!


----------



## gernotkrinner (18. Juli 2011)

@ LB Jörg

Könntest du  bitte einmal nachmessen wie lang der Schaft (ich mein das Teil das man in das Sitzrohr steckt) ist?


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2011)

Bin gerade im Urlaub und hab net recht was zum Nachmessen....

G.


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Juli 2011)

Wär super von Dir wenn dus mir nach deinem Urlaub vielleicht noch nachmessen könntest! 


Danke und noch erholsame Tage!

GK



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin gerade im Urlaub und hab net recht was zum Nachmessen....
> 
> G.


----------



## Andy889 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich sollte meine heute Abend bekommen, sofern es meine Freundin noch auf den Zoll schafft 

Dann kann ich es dir natürlich ausmessen.


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Ich sollte meine heute Abend bekommen, sofern es meine Freundin noch auf den Zoll schafft
> 
> Dann kann ich es dir natürlich ausmessen.





perfekt! Danke


----------



## Andy889 (20. Juli 2011)

Der behinderte Zöllner wollte sie meiner Freundin nicht geben, somit kann ich dir erst morgen weiterhelfen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2011)

Des kriegen wir schon noch mit der Länge unten 

G.


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des kriegen wir schon noch mit der Länge unten
> 
> G.





Danke für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## gernotkrinner (22. Juli 2011)

Hatte einer von Euch etwa schon die Möglichkeit nachzumessen???


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2011)

Bald kann ichs dir sagen

G.


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

sind knapp 25cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> sind knapp 25cm.



Ins Sitzrohr versenken lassen sich davon 221mm

G.


----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Juli 2011)

super! Danke Euch nochmal!


----------



## durchi (30. Juli 2011)

Gibts die 420mm oder 435mm Versionen schon in Deutschland ?
Brauche diese Länge, möchte aber nur ungern die Reverb bestellen.

Gruß


----------



## Rubbl (3. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, bitte entschuldigt wenn die Frage zu blöd ist, aber wie macht Ihr das mit der Zugverlegung bei den Remote-Stützen? Sind bei KS die notwendigen Halterungen dabei? Wäre nett wenn jemand ein Bild posten könnte. Will in den Situationen wo ich absenken möchte, ungern die Hände vom Lenker nehmen. Danke.


----------



## some.body (3. August 2011)

durchi schrieb:


> Gibts die 420mm oder 435mm Versionen schon in Deutschland ?
> Brauche diese Länge, möchte aber nur ungern die Reverb bestellen.
> 
> Gruß



Soweit ich weiss, noch nicht ... warte auch drauf. Konnte Sie bisher nur in US-Shops oder eBay-USA finden. Aber das ist mir zu heiss, wegen der evtl. Garantieabwicklung.


----------



## some.body (3. August 2011)

Rubbl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bitte entschuldigt wenn die Frage zu blöd ist, aber wie macht Ihr das mit der Zugverlegung bei den Remote-Stützen? Sind bei KS die notwendigen Halterungen dabei? Wäre nett wenn jemand ein Bild posten könnte. Will in den Situationen wo ich absenken möchte, ungern die Hände vom Lenker nehmen. Danke.



Sind keine Halterungen dabei. Die Zugverlegung haengt natuerlich stark vom Rahmen ab. Aber sollte immer irgendwie machbar sein. Um den Zug am Rahmen zu befestigen, gibt z.B. solche Teile: 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on

Meine Zugverlegung kannst Du auf den Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum sehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39736
Der Zug ist nur vorne am Rahmen befestigt, der Rest ist lose bis nach hinten durch gezogen, damit die "Schlaufe" genuegend Bewegungsfreiheit hat.


----------



## verano (11. August 2011)

Die Dropzone / SuperNatural werden mit max.Fahrergewicht von 90kg angegeben... nackt und ohne Gepäck wiege ich 93.
Wer wiegt >90kg und fährt die Stütze dennoch?


----------



## Floh (12. August 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> Sind keine Halterungen dabei. Die Zugverlegung haengt natuerlich stark vom Rahmen ab. Aber sollte immer irgendwie machbar sein. Um den Zug am Rahmen zu befestigen, gibt z.B. solche Teile:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on
> 
> ...


Mein Blur LT Carbon hat unter dem Oberrohr Zughalter für eine Vario-Stütze. Aber die große Schleife die dort erforderlich ist damit die Stütze oben wie unten passt nervt mich. Ich glaube ich warte bis die Betätigung unten am Sattelrohr (also dem nicht verschieblichen Teil) landet oder verzichte auf die Remote.


----------



## Trail-Fail (21. August 2011)

Ich überlege mir schon ein paar Wochen mir eine Kind Shock Dropzone zu kaufen (brauche nicht diese Überlange 420mm, mir reicht die 385/125)

Einige Varianten (z.B. die 31,6/385 mit Remote) sind in diversen deutschen Online Shops ja zur Zeit verfügbar, andere Varianten (z.B die selbe ohne remote) sind erst im September lieferbar.

Meint ihr man kann bedenkenlos jetzt bei den bereits verfügbaren Modellen zuschlagen, z.B. recht günstig: http://www.profirad.de/kind-shock-d...llbare-sattelstuetze-p-19251.html?language=de
Oder sind das nur umgelabelte alte I900 Stützen und es kommt generell bald ein neues Modelljahr raus auf das man besser warten sollte? Ist halt auch komisch dass die alle noch dir roten Teile haben obwohl bei KS die neuen Modelle Schwarz sind.
Und offtopic: Oder doch besser noch ein paar Euro mehr investieren und gleich eine Reverb kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausen1974 (7. September 2011)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir schon ein paar Wochen mir eine Kind Shock Dropzone zu kaufen (brauche nicht diese Überlange 420mm, mir reicht die 385/125)
> 
> Einige Varianten (z.B. die 31,6/385 mit Remote) sind in diversen deutschen Online Shops ja zur Zeit verfügbar, andere Varianten (z.B die selbe ohne remote) sind erst im September lieferbar.
> 
> ...



also ich hab mir die jetzt mal bestellt müsste heute im laufe des Tages bei mir eintrudeln, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Trail-Fail (7. September 2011)

Nachdem mir die nicht-Lieferbarkeit der Kind Shock bei den meisten Händlern langsam auf die Nerven ging habe ich mir mittlerweile eine Rock Shox Reverb gekauft die gestern angekommen ist. Super Teil, ich denke das war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## biker-wug (7. September 2011)

Weiss wer, ob die 2010 auf der Eurobike vorgestellten 150mm Stützen noch kommen, oder ob direkt die 2012er Modellen, incl, der mit dem Zuganschlag unten, verkauft werden.

150mm find ich nämlich genial!!


----------



## Klausen1974 (8. September 2011)

gestern kam meine KS Dropzone, ich hab sie natürlich sofort eingebaut. Funzt super! Leider konnte ich sie nur noch bei mir im Garten testen  , ich freu mich aber schon mal auf's WE, es soll ja am Samstag nochmal richtig schön werden


----------



## -zapp- (9. September 2011)

Gibts inzwischen eigentlich nen deutschen Shop für die Supernatural mit 150mm??


----------



## ka1saa (11. September 2011)

-zapp- schrieb:


> Gibts inzwischen eigentlich nen deutschen Shop für die Supernatural mit 150mm??


nö ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (13. September 2011)

also auf der eurobike hieß es januar 2012, aber dann mit zug unten. schwerstes modell unter 500g. warten wir mal noch ne runde ...


----------



## some.body (13. September 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> also auf der eurobike hieß es januar 2012, aber dann mit zug unten. schwerstes modell unter 500g. warten wir mal noch ne runde ...



Warte auch auf die neue Kind Shock LEV
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=537426
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/02/eurobike-2011-kindshock-mit-neuen-teleskopsattelstuetzen/

Aber die LEV muss wohl noch einige Tests durchlaufen. Aus Januar 2012 wird eher Sommer 2012. Bis die LEV in den USA erhaeltlich ist, wird Herbst 2012 ... und, wie wir gerade bei der Supernatural sehen, kommt nochmals ein Jahr dazu, bis sie hier auf dem Markt ist ... und ein weiteres, bis sie bezahlbar ist


----------



## biker-wug (13. September 2011)

Dauert leider alles viel zu lang. Hoffe die Reverb spielt solange mit.


----------



## johnny_knoe (17. September 2011)

Wo liegen jetzt eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen Supernatural, Supernatural Beam und der Dropzone? Versuch mich gerade in das Thema der verstellbaren Sattelstützen einzulesen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Überblick...
Schwanke auch zwischen der Reverb und eben den akteullen KS Modellen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Klausen1974 (22. September 2011)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Wo liegen jetzt eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen Supernatural, Supernatural Beam und der Dropzone? Versuch mich gerade in das Thema der verstellbaren Sattelstützen einzulesen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Überblick...
> Schwanke auch zwischen der Reverb und eben den akteullen KS Modellen.
> 
> Besten Dank!



Also bei der dropzone ist die sattelaufnahme 25mm nach hinten versetzt (offset)


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. September 2011)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> Also bei der dropzone ist die sattelaufnahme 25mm nach hinten versetzt (offset)



Schade nur, das die KS Stützen derzeit nirgends verfügbar sind.

LG
Ralf


----------



## some.body (22. September 2011)

Die Dropzone ist die alte i900 mit Setback (15mm Offset nach hinten), die Supernatural ist die alte i950 ohne Offset.
Abgesehen von der Supernatural mit 150mm Hub (die aber in Europa immer noch nicht zu bekommen ist), ist nur die Supernatural Beam wirklich neu. Diese ist allerdings nur fuer SDG I-Beam und Kore T-Rail Saettel (spezielle Sattelklemmung). Ausserdem hat sie einen komplett gekapselten (gedichteten) Remote-Anschluss, aber leider ist sie - soweit ich weiss - eben nicht kompatibel zu "normalen" Saetteln. Alles unter http://www.kssuspension.com/posts.html zu sehen.

Nachdem ich gerade an einem anderen Rad eine Reverb verbaut habe, muss ich schon gestehen, dass die um einiges hochwertiger gebaut ist. Zum einen ist die Sattelklemmung wesentlich besser (stufenlose Winkelverstelllung - vergl. mit Thomson oder Syntace), zum anderen ist der hydraulische Remote-Mechanismus komplett gekapselt und somit gegen Schmutz geschuetzt. Bei der Dropzone und Supernatural ist der Remote-Ausloesehebel nach wie vor offen und ungeschuetzt dem Schmutz ausgesetzt, den das Hinterrad Richtung Sattel schleudert. KS bietet jetzt zwar so einen kleinen Gummischutz an (den's aber auch noch nirgends zu kaufen gibt), aber ich glaube nicht, dass der viel bringt. Bei mir ist inzwischen ein Stueck Schlauch drueber, sieht aber nicht gerade toll aus.

Also ich warte auf die auf der Eurobike vorgestellte Kind Shock LEV, bis dahin ist man meiner Meinung nach mit der Reverb besser bedient.


----------



## siebenacht (22. September 2011)

Mag sein, dass die Reverb hochwertiger gebaut ist, aber sie hat durch die hydraulische Leitung einen sehr entscheidenden Nachteil. Das Kürzen der Leitung ist deutlich komplizierter und falls mal die Leitung beim Sturz abreißt, ist sie nicht mehr bedienbar, oder?

Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Aussagen, wann die Supernatural mit 150mm Hub in Europa verkauft wird. Bin am überlegen, die in den USA zu bestellen.

Gruß 78


----------



## some.body (22. September 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die Reverb hochwertiger gebaut ist, aber sie hat durch die hydraulische Leitung einen sehr entscheidenden Nachteil. Das Kürzen der Leitung ist deutlich komplizierter und falls mal die Leitung beim Sturz abreißt, ist sie nicht mehr bedienbar, oder?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Aussagen, wann die Supernatural mit 150mm Hub in Europa verkauft wird. Bin am überlegen, die in den USA zu bestellen.
> 
> Gruß 78



Naja, dieses Argument wuerde auch gegen hydraulische Scheibenbremsen sprechen und die haben sich ja inzwischen durchgesetzt, obwohl ein Leitungsdefekt dort noch viel heftigere Auswirkungen hat.

Die 150mm Supernatural in den USA zu bestellen, hatte ich auch schon ueberlegt, aber da die Teile ja nicht immer funktionieren ist mir das wegen einer evtl. Garantieabwicklung zu heiss. Und seit ich die LEV gesehen habe, kommt eine Supernatural fuer mich eh nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Klausen1974 (23. September 2011)

RalfB schrieb:


> Schade nur, das die KS Stützen derzeit nirgends verfügbar sind.
> 
> LG
> Ralf



Also ich hab meine dropzone von profirad.de, sie wurde binnen 2 tage versandt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinkyrider (3. Oktober 2011)

Hat den eigentlich jemand die Dropzone mittlerweile in Schwarz bekommen?
Dies wäre meine Wunschvariante.


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Oktober 2011)

GoCycle hat nun die 150mm Version gelistet und die 30,9 Remote ist scheinbar sofort lieferbar 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4702/lang/de/kw/Laenge_425_mm/

edit: telefonische AUSKUNFT alle erst fruehestens ab Ende Dezember bis Anfang januar lieferbar.


----------



## scotty0911 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Kind Shock Supernatural 272 gemacht?

Habe ein Red Bull Von Rose und habe nur einen Durchmesser von 27,2 und suche eine gute Vario Stütze. Die Kind Shock hört sich eigentlich gut an und finde sie garnicht teuer. http://www.kssuspension.com/posts.html#5

fg scotty


----------



## kolefaser (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich will mich jetzt auch auf den Pfad der Variostützen begeben, jedoch habe ich noch zwei kurze Fragen, die ich mir nicht selbst beantworten konnte:

I) Wird es, wenn sie denn mal verfügbar sind, auch die Supranatural in 30,9mm mit 150mm Travel geben?

II) Meine bisherige Sattelstütze ragt in der Raceposition(sprich ganz ausgefahren) 182mm aus dem Sattelrohr. Gemessen von Ende Sitzrohr bis zur Mitte der "Ösen" für das Sattelgestell. Nun ist meine Frage, ob 150mm Travel evtl. zu lang sind, da die Stütze ja einen Teil hat, der nicht versenkbar ist? Ein paar Millimeter könnte ich verkraften, aber keine 1,5cm.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

Gruß,
Ole


----------



## bischofb (22. November 2011)

Hi,

ich hab eine 27,2 ohne Remote auf meinem Canyon, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!

lg Bernhard


----------



## hülemüll (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

gerade habe ich meine Dropzone montiert. Scheint soweit alles zu funktionieren. Was mich stutzig macht, ist aber folgendes: Wenn ich das Bike bei heruntergelassener Stütze am Sattel anhebe, fährt sie ohne grossen Widerstand heraus.  Und zwar ohne den Hebel betätigt zu haben. 
Ist das normal?

Gruss


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Dezember 2011)

guten abend hülemüll, 

bin im besitz einer crank brothers joblin 4 lever und bei mir tritt das gleiche phänomen auf, denke mal schon, dass das schon normal ist. kann sich ja auch von hersteller zu hersteller unterscheiden.




lg
colin


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. Dezember 2011)

hi,
Ich habe vor, mir in den nächsten Tagen eine Dropzone zuzulegen.
Die hat aber schon eine Hydraulische Verstellung, oder??
Hab da mal irgendetwas gelesen von Mechanisch...

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. Dezember 2011)

hallo hanzz08,
auf der seite von kind shock sind die sattelstützen mit mechanischer betätitung abgebildet, die verstellung erfolgt über ein ventil (mechanisch in der sattelstütze) in einem ölbad mit luftkammer. hoffentlich konnte ich weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand einen Shop in dem es die Supernatural Remote mittlerweile in der 435mm/150mm Version gibt?

Finde sie leider nirgends...


----------



## hülemüll (6. Dezember 2011)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerade habe ich meine Dropzone montiert. Scheint soweit alles zu funktionieren. Was mich stutzig macht, ist aber folgendes: Wenn ich das Bike bei heruntergelassener Stütze am Sattel anhebe, fährt sie ohne grossen Widerstand heraus.  Und zwar ohne den Hebel betätigt zu haben.
> Ist das normal?
> ...





liteville901 schrieb:


> guten abend hülemüll,
> 
> bin im besitz einer crank brothers joblin 4 lever und bei mir tritt das gleiche phänomen auf, denke mal schon, dass das schon normal ist. kann sich ja auch von hersteller zu hersteller unterscheiden.
> 
> ...





und beim downhill rüttelt sie sich nicht langsam nach oben?


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Dezember 2011)

doch die Joplin 4 ja aber meine neue Dropzone nicht  
vieleicht kommt ja Dein Hebel etwas an den Sattel, sodass das Ventil stets leicht geoeffnet ist. hatte ein Freund auch, er hat den Hebel dann etwas nach unten verbogen und gut war.

@*liteville901 *Du sollest oefters mal Fachzeitschriften mt Tests lesen,
dann wuesstest Du laengst, dass dies bei der Joplin mit der Nachtaretierung schon seit Jahren bemaengelt wird


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Dezember 2011)

milhouse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand einen Shop in dem es die Supernatural Remote mittlerweile in der 435mm/150mm Version gibt?
> 
> Finde sie leider nirgends...



Post #104 gelesen


----------



## HANZZ08 (6. Dezember 2011)

liteville901 schrieb:


> hallo hanzz08,
> auf der seite von kind shock sind die sattelstützen mit mechanischer betätitung abgebildet, die verstellung erfolgt über ein ventil (mechanisch in der sattelstütze) in einem ölbad mit luftkammer. hoffentlich konnte ich weiterhelfen


Danke für die Antwort.
Ich meinte nur, ob man die stufenlos verstellen kann.
Das kann man nämlich nur bei einer Hydraulischen machen.
Bei einer mechanischen gibt es nur z.B. 3 oder 4 verschiedene Höhen.

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2011)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich meinte nur, ob man die stufenlos verstellen kann.
> Das kann man nämlich nur bei einer Hydraulischen machen.
> Bei einer mechanischen gibt es nur z.B. 3 oder 4 verschiedene Höhen.
> ...



Also nur nommal zur Sicherheit, weilst aus der wunderschönen Oberpfalz bist

Sie ist stufenlos verstellbar.
Sie ist hydraulisch.
Sie ist noch nicht zu kaufen in Tschörmany.
Und meine 150m mit Hebel unterm Sattel(aus Amyland) hat genau 3 Monate gehalten.

Und zum Thema ob hydraulisch oder mechanisch bei einer Stütze besser ist...im Gegensatz zu Bremsen ist mechanisch bei Sattelstützen ist immer vorzuziehen, wenn möglich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey Jörg, erzähl doch mal, was genau kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Klassisch, sie blieb halt nimmer oben und sackte so 5cm ab. Ich glaub drinnen blieb sie auch nimmer

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Klassisch, sie blieb halt nimmer oben und sackte so 5cm ab. Ich glaub drinnen blieb sie auch nimmer
> 
> G.



Hatte meine auch. Hab ein 5w40 Öl und ca 18 bar rein - funzt wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch mal eine ganze Menge von diesen Bar reingepumpt, hat aber nichts geändert
Naja, dann hab ich sie zerlegt und alle nicht brauchbaren Teile rausgeshmissen und angefangen sie auf mechanisch umzubasteln.
Bin aber noch net fertig...hab gerade andere Bastelarbeit

G.


----------



## Marcelo (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe eine recht kurzes Sattelrohr. Kann mir bitte mal jemand seine Dropzone nachmessen? Vielleicht die 300mm oder 350mm lange.

Wie lang ist das Stück, dass komplett im Sattelrohr versenkt werden kann? Und wie weit steht dann der Rest der Stütze nach oben heraus?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2012)

Kann hier nochmal jemand ein paar Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Dropzone reinwerfen? Bin nämlich vor der Entscheidung KS oder XLC.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Januar 2012)

was genau is jetzt (vom verstellweg mal abgesehen) der unterschied zwischen Dropzone und der supernatural?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2012)

Die Dropzone hat Versatz nach hinten, die Supernatural nicht ... oder wars andersrum?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2012)

Ist richtig. Und die Supernatural ist teurer.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Januar 2012)

ja, und deshalb hab ich nochmal gfragt, weil des den preisunterschied nicht wirklich rechtfertigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

Könnte aber auch sein das die Dropzone eine etwas abweichende Technik hat!
Zumindest ist meine alte kaputte Stütze, die der Dropzone entspricht, anders in der Konstruktion als meine neue kaputte SuperNatural

G.


----------



## Peter-S (15. Januar 2012)

Stimmt so! Dropzone -15 und Supernatural 0.

Bei meiner zweiten Supernatural löst sich mit der blauen Schraube gleich der rote Einsatz für das Zerlegen  

Beides habe ich übel zugerichtet und dennoch keinen Erfolg gehabt.... 

Jetzt muss sie wohl zum Service zurück ohne einen Meter gefahren zu sein... :/


----------



## Peter-S (15. Januar 2012)

Wer hat einen vernüftigen "Zerlegeplan" zur Supernatural? Bei meinen Lieferungen war nichts vernüftiges dabei, bzw. ich habe nur etwas über eine 950er gefunden...


----------



## siebenacht (26. Januar 2012)

Falls es hier jemanden interessiert. Die 150mm Supernatural ist jetzt in Deutschland lieferbar.
Habe meine am letzten Freitag bestellt und habe sie gestern im Paket erhalten. Danke gocycle!!  Und natürlich gleich angebaut.

Über die Funktion kann ich noch nicht viel sagen (funktioniert halt), aber es gibt einige Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Vorgänger 950i (125mm):
- maximales Drehmoment für die Sattelmontage ist aufgedruckt
- Rasterungsmarkierung für Sattelausrichtung ist aufgedruckt
- Schutzabdeckung an der Zugbefestigung
- keine Anlaufschwierigkeiten beim ersten Betätigen des Hebels
- insgesamt wirkt die Verarbeitung hochwertiger
- deutsche Montage- und Bedienungsanleitung

Gruß 78


----------



## Puls220 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bin gerade etwas am zweifeln...

In meinem bike war eine starre 380mm Sattelstütze (31,6mm) verbaut. Ich hatte noch ca 30mm bis zum Maximalauszug.

Also hab' ich eine Kind Shock (Dropzone) in 385mm gekauft. Leider ist der markierte Maximalauszug da rund 40mm geringer und (außerdem ist sie de Facto etwas kürzer als die laut Ausstattungsliste 380mm lange... muss ja schwer sein, so ein Ding einheitlich zu vermessen). Beim Einstellen der Sattelhöhe im Keller musste ich zum erreichen der gewohnten Sitzposition den Maximalauszug etwas überschreiten... ca. 3-10mm. Müsste ich beim Fahren ggf. noch ausprobieren.

So ganz leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum dir Teleskopsattelstütze so viel weiter rein muss - die Belastung für den Rahmen ist wegen der geringeren Steifigkeit ohnehin geringer. Mit 83Kg (nackisch) bleib ich etwas unter dem Maximalgewicht.

420er sind nicht vorrätig - bleibt die Frage so fahren, oder - trotz erhöhtem Aufwand - lieber auf 420er wechseln..

Was mein ihr?


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2012)

bei 3mm würd ich mir keinen Kopf machen.
Wichtiger ist, dass die Stütze bis unter das Oberrohr reicht


----------



## Paskull (9. Februar 2012)

Nicht ganz das Thema aber hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Habe inzwischen 2 Räder und würde gerne eine Remotesattelstütze einbauen.
Allerdings  haben die Räder unterschiedliche Durchmesser.
30.9 und 31.6 gibt es einen Adapter oder so? Zwei mal für Sattelstütze 200 hinlegen kein bock.

Thx


----------



## Landman (9. Februar 2012)

adapter müsste es auf jeden fall geben. sieht dann ein wenig komisch aus. google doch einfach mal.


----------



## Puls220 (9. Februar 2012)

Gibt's auf jeden Fall z.B. von "Use" - kostet 12â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (13. Februar 2012)

Moin,

sorry, wenn ich hier so reinplatze, aber ich hab da mal ne Frage und es wäre toll, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet =).

Habe mir am letzten Freitag ein neues Rotwild C1 FS gekauft und gerne hätte ich eine absenkbare Stütze dran. Mein Händler bot mir für einen guten Preis die Reverb an doch diese ist ja hydraulisch betrieben und das klappt am C1 nicht so wirklich. Ich hatte dann von einer kommenden FOX Stütze gehört und dann aber die Kind Shock gesehen, die farblich doch sehr gut zu Rotwild passt und mit einem Zug gearbeitet ist, welchen man bestimmt entsprechend gut verlegen kann. 

Gefunden habe ich dann einen Test über die 950r doch auf der HP von Kind Shock habe ich nur etwas von Supernatural und Dropzone gelesen. Über google bin ich dann hier gelandet =). 

Meine Frage jetzt: Die Stütze darf nicht weiter als 11cm aus dem Rahmen gucken, da ich ein Sitzriese bin und kurze Beine habe =). Würde daher die 350mm nehmen, die 10cm Absenkung bietet und den Zug entsprechend so verlängern, dass ich ihn am Unterrohr legen kann. geht das klar oder gibt es da Probleme zu erwarten?

Dach Euch.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## maiersen (14. Februar 2012)

Servus,
hab ne kurze Frage : Meine KS i950 kam vom Service zurück, war defekt. Jetzt hab ich bei den neuen Modellen gesehen, daß KS da 
so einen Art "Spritzschutz" mitliefert welcher an der Aufnahme für den Zug angebracht wird... Weiss jemand wo man das Teil bekommen kann ?

Danke


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Februar 2012)

*@siebenacht:*

Komischer Weise ist sie nicht bei Wiener gelistet, auch sonst bietet kein anderer Onlinshop die Stütze an...
Weiss jemand, woher GoCycle die Dinger bezieht?

*@Puls220:*

So als Grundregel kann man sagen, dass eine Sattelstütze mindestens ca. 10 cm im Rahmen stecken sollte
und auf jeden Fall am Oberrohr vorbei geht, wie Pilatus schon sagte...
Ausserdem könnte man sich noch die Vorgabe des Rahmenherstellers reinziehen 

Was evtl. (rein theorethisch) problematisch sein könnte, dass unterhalb der Markierung der Sattelstütze
nicht genügend "Fleisch" vorhanden ist und die Mechanik unnötig auf Quetschung belastet werden könnte...
Solange aber der Rahmen nicht leidet sondern nur die Stütze, ist das zweitrangig...

*@Markusdr:*

Bei allerhöchstens 11cm aus dem Rahmen gucken wirst du evtl. mit der 350mm/100mm Travel nicht glücklich.
Das güldene Rohr ist ja da dann schon 10 cm lang im ausgefahrenem Zustand,
hinzu kommen noch ca. 3,3cm für den Klemmkopf (an der Supernatural bzw. i950 gemessen) und
für die Rote "Mutter" am festen Teil auch nochmal ca. 33mm, *so kommst du dann auf 16,6cm Mindesthöhe.*

Die Verlegung am Unterrohr entlang hatte ich eine Zeit lang auch, jedoch mit der Reverb, sollte mit der KS ebenso gut funktionieren, siehe hier:









*@maiersen:*

Bisher gibts die "neuen" Stützen wohl noch nicht offiziell und Ersatzteile gibts bzw. gabs auch nicht wirklich,
nur die Remote, Hebel und Mutter in anderen Farben...
Wenns das Teil mal als Ersatz geben sollte, dann wirds GoCycle vermutlich als erster Shop gelistet und dann hoffentlich auch verfügbar haben


----------



## Markusdr (14. Februar 2012)

Moin,

danke für die Antwort. Ist das beI der Rever anders? Ich hatte die mit 125mm testweise drin und die war nen Tick zu lang oben raus. Die mit 100mm würde sehr gut passen. 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe dich nicht so ganz


----------



## hexxagon (15. Februar 2012)

Er fährt einen zu großen Rahmen, dadurch kann die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug herausgezogen werden um eine Reverb zu verbauen. Nun fragt er sich ob eine KS passen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2012)

Ich versteh Fone schon Wenn die Raverb mit 125mm nur einen Tick zu lang war, aber die Stütze nur max. 11cm rausschauen soll, dann wären ja 5cm nur ein Tick...und das versteht wohl Fone nicht ganz..und ich auch net

Aber um auf die Frage ganz ohne Maße einzugehen, wenn die Reverb fast gepaßt hat, dann paßt die KS mit 100 auf jeden Fall 

G.


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

Moin,

also ich erkläre mal =). Habe mir am letzten Freitag ein neues Rotwild C1 FS pro in L gekauft. War beim Händler und wir haben darüber gesprochen. Ich bin 183cm groß (Rotwild empfiehlt ab 176 einen L Rahmen) und ein M Rahmen wäre nicht das Richtige. Man müsste einen ewig langen Vorbau verwenden und sitzt dann wieder wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. 

Der Händler hatte mir ein gutes Angebot über eine Reverb machen können, hatte aber nur welche mit 125mm Absenkung da. Wenn man diese nun ganz in den Rahmen steckt, bleiben also noch 12,5 cm + Klemme etc. über. Dies ist sehr grenzwertig für mich und eigentlich nen cm zu hoch, da ich eben sehr kurze Beine habe. Daher würde für mich die kleinere Reverb mit nur 10cm Absenkung sehr gut passen. Ich würde die auch direkt kaufen doch leider lässt sich die hydraulische Leitung nicht gut am Rad verlegen und diese Maguraklebeteile finde ich nicht so prall und bezweifle, dass sie halten bei Regen, Sonne, Matsch etc. 

Also schaute ich mich nach einer Alternative mit Seilzug um, die ich dann gut am Unterohr verlegen kann wo man den Zug ggf. verlängern kann bzw. einen längeren einsetzten kann. Ich kam auf die Kind Shock und die Toplin.

Die Kind Shock gefiel mir auf Anhieb besser da hier das Rot sehr gut zum Bike passt. Die Preisfrage jetzt, passt sie für mich? Wie gesagt die Reverb würde mit 125mm nicht passen aber mit 100mm. Wie ist aber die Kind Shock aufgebaut? Würde da eine 100mm für mich passen?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. Februar 2012)

Die Kindshock ist ähnlich aufgebaut, Mutter ca. gleich hoch am Festen Teil
und Klemmkopf ca. gleich so hoch, wie bei der Reverb...

Übrigens hat die Reverb im neuzustand eine sehr lange Leitung, wie du sehen
kannst, hab ich die Leitung auch am Unterrohr entlang verlegt...


----------



## Markusdr (15. Februar 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Kindshock ist ähnlich aufgebaut, Mutter ca. gleich hoch am Festen Teil
> und Klemmkopf ca. gleich so hoch, wie bei der Reverb...
> 
> Übrigens hat die Reverb im neuzustand eine sehr lange Leitung, wie du sehen
> kannst, hab ich die Leitung auch am Unterrohr entlang verlegt...



Also meinst Du ich müsste mit der Kind Schock in 100mm genauso gut klarkommen können wie auch mit der reverb 100mm?

Der Händler hatte eine neue Reverb da, das Problem war, dass es wohl gerade so gepasst hätte, aber der Zug bei abgesenkter Stütze ging immer in Richtung Pedale und da möchte ich nicht hängen bleiben.

Bei Dir laufen die Züge ja am Unterrohr oben und bei mir unten 

gruß, Markus


----------



## Frogfisch (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe letzten Sommer 3 Stück 950i gehabt nach einigen Tagen war es eine Federstütze bei allen 3 Stück, wurde jedesmal zwar problemlos umgetauscht aber war halt ärgerlich.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den 2012 950 Sützen ob die weniger anfällig sind.

Besten Dank


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte über die ganze Zeit hinweg sicher um die 4 Kindshock Stützen,
dazu haben witzige Umstände beigetragen usw. dass ich soviele hatte...

Mit dabei war eine der allerersten Generation, noch ohne KS Aufdruck auf der
roten Mutter, ein zwei neuere Modelle, welche Riefen bekamen und eben eine,
die dann auch angefangen hat zu federn, wie bei dir.

Ich bin mir zu 99,99% sicher, dass es sich hierbei um eine ganze Charge gehandelt
hat, welche fehlerhafte Zylinder hatte. Im ganzen Forum konnte man darüber
lesen, dass die Stütze hier und da angefangen hat zu federn.

Würde mir keinen Kopf machen, bisher hatten wir ein Riefenproblem, welches
an sich überhaupt kein Problem dargestellt hatte und das federnde Verhalten,
sollte beides mehr oder weniger ausgemerzt sein.


----------



## Frogfisch (16. Februar 2012)

Danke dir für die Antwort, dann bestell ich mir eine und versuchs wieder.

Einen Vorteil hat es ja, es gibt jetzt mit 150mm


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

Mein 150er hat so 2-3Monate gehalten bis sie nimmer unten blieb, bzw. oben blieb 
Also von behoben würd ich mal nicht reden 

G.


----------



## Frogfisch (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

war das bereits eine von der 3ten Generation?

Meine haben letzten Sommer max.1 Woche gehalten, 2-3 Monate ist ja immerhin schon länger

Ich habe soeben die Auskunft von gocycle erhalten dass von der neuen Generation noch keine Rückläufer sind.

Ich versuchs einfach wieder, ist einfach eine feine Sache.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> war das bereits eine von der 3ten Generation?
> 
> ...



Da stellt sich die Frage ob es von der 150mm überhaupt eine alte Generation gegeben hat?
Ich hab meine auf mechanisch umgebastellt und seit dem funktioniert sie wies ie soll

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (16. Februar 2012)

Kannst Du mal erläutern, was Du wie umgerüstet hast? Wäre mindestens nach Ablauf der Garantie interessant.

Danke

Andi


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal erläutern, was Du wie umgerüstet hast? Wäre mindestens nach Ablauf der Garantie interessant.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Andi



Hab die ganze Hydraulopneumatik rausgeschmissen und selber was mechanisches gebastelt. Die Verdehmechanik, bzw. die Lagerungsmechanik im allgemeinen ist ja bei der KS top. 
Habe allerdings die Super Naturell mit Sattelhebel.


G.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (16. Februar 2012)

hallo,
sehr genial @LB Jörg gibts dazu irgendwelceh baupläne, skizzen oder zeichnungen für ggf. nachbau?? (;
gerne auch per private nachricht!
grüsse und danke,
pascal


----------



## _mike_ (16. Februar 2012)

@LB Jörg: genial - das kauf ich dir ab!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2012)

@Scott BoD: Ne, hab keinerlei Zeichnungen. Aber wenn ich meine zum Rad passend eloxierte Überwurfmutter bekomme, dann kann ich ja mal ein Bild von innen machen.

G.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (17. Februar 2012)

jupp das wär sehr gut!


----------



## hexxagon (19. Februar 2012)

Ich überlege mir die Supernatural 272 fürs Hardtail zu kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit genau dieser? Wie lange ist eine Funktion zu erwarten?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Scott BoD: Ne, hab keinerlei Zeichnungen. Aber wenn ich meine zum Rad passend eloxierte Überwurfmutter bekomme, dann kann ich ja mal ein Bild von innen machen.
> 
> G.



Hi Jörg,
Ich bitte dich sehnlichst soviele Fotos wie möglich davon zu machen, ausserdem
wäre eine Skizze und eine gute Erklärung zu allem wirklich toll.
Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2012)

Na man sieht jetzt auch net die Welt, aber zumindest das da nicht allzuviel Zeug drinnen ist





















G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (22. Februar 2012)

Du solltest mal überlegen, ob Du die Parts als Nachrüstset anbietest 

Sieht jedenfalls vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MarkusL (10. März 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir die Supernatural 272 fürs Hardtail zu kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit genau dieser? Wie lange ist eine Funktion zu erwarten?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren. Am Bike meiner Frau passt nur 27,2.
Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild am kompletten Rad?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. März 2012)

Ein Kollege von mir hat die X-Fusion HiLo in seinem CD Prophet, welches auch nur 27,2mm
Stützenmaß hat.
Die Stütze macht einen wertigen Eindruck und hat zudem nicht so nen klobigen Ausgleichsbehälter
dran, die gehören an Dämpfer und Gabeln aber nicht an Sattelstützen 

Das wäre evtl. eine tolle Alternative, sie lässt sich entweder mit Hebel oder mit Remote bedienen,
ist konvertierbar usw... Nur die Gummidichtung sollte man hin und wieder ölen, da sie etwas stramm
sitzt und sich dadurch die Stütze etwas schwerer bedienen lässt. Ist aber weit nicht soo schlimm,
wie es hier evtl. rüberkommt, guckts euch an!


----------



## firevsh2o (26. März 2012)

Ich bin jetzt 2x mit meiner Supernatural 150mm auf Tour gewesen. Bislang funktioniert die Stütze einwandfrei! Ich hoffe das bleibt so! 150mm sind für mich bei 190cm Körpergröße einfach optimal - ich würde nie mehr weniger kaufen!

Bei 27,2 mm würde ich eine Gravity Dropper kaufen. Meine war absolut problemlos, würde es eine mit 150mm Verstellweg geben, hätte ich die sofort gekauft und auf das Kindshock Experiment verzichtet.


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2012)

Mal ein Erfahurngswert erwünscht, würde sich jemand wieder ne Stütze ohne Remote hinbauen?
Momentan hab ich die Reverb, aber ne KS mit 150mm würde mich schon reizen. Aber mich nervt das Zugrumgehänge, davon abgesehen find ich den Hebel der KS nicht so toll, hatte mal die I900 und I950. 

Was meint ihr, reicht ohne Remote auch??


Ach ja, Umsteigen will ich ausschließlich wegen den 150mm, bei den 125 mach ich öfters zusätzlich die Stütze noch rein. Einfach zu wenig. Vorteil ohne Remote wäre auch, dass ich die Stütze leichter für den Bikepark tauschen könnte.


----------



## veraono (26. März 2012)

Du wirst auf die Frage soviele Antworten finden, wie es Meinungen dazu gibt. 
Meine bescheidene Meinung: hatte am Anfang mal eine mit Fernbedienung, hab mir dann aber als es um Ersatz ging eigentl. eher aus Kostengründen eine i900 ohne Remote gekauft und war damit überglücklich. 
Ich finde gerade bei den KindShock´s ist die Bedienung am Sattel recht intuitiv, bei der Gravity Dropper Descender am anderen Rad find ichs deutl. umständlicher ohne Remote. 
Aber du wirst genauso Fahrer finden die nie eine ohne Remote kaufen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (30. März 2012)

Hallo, 
hätte da mal ne Frage zu der Farbe der Kind Schock. Wenn ich auf die Hersteller Seite gehe wird mir die Dropzone in schwarz/grau angezeigt. Kann das Modell in der Farbe aber nirgends im Internet finden. Gibts die Farbe erst später im Jahr, oder haben die Händler alle keine aktuellen Bilder drin ? oO


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. April 2012)

Ich habe in einem Video gesehen, dass auf der Unterseite der KS der Rebound eingestellt werden kann. In der Anleitung steht leider nichts davon?

Kann dazu einer was sagen?

Grüße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. April 2012)

Vielleicht bei der Lev?
Bei der 900er und 950er gibts imo keine Verstellung, da ist nur ne Mutter, die die Kolbenstange fixiert...


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. April 2012)

So, zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt und Ernüchterung macht sich breit..

Erst springt mir vom Zug unter dem Sattel die Endkappe ab. Ärgerlich okay, aber daheim hab ich ja noch welche.. Okay, den Zug um den Rahmen gewickelt, weiter gehts. Ich denke, ich kann den Sattel ja noch manuell verstellen, indem ich unter den Sattel greife. Klappt vor der ersten Abfahrt wunderbar. Beim nächsten Anstieg greife ich unter den Sattel, suche nach dem Hebel, und suche, und suche... Nur ist da keiner mehr?!  

Zurückschicken oder reklamieren?


----------



## K0n (11. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs!

Könnte mir evtl. wer den Gefallen tun und mal kurz ausmessen wie viel Platz ich für die Überwurfmutter und den Kopf rechnen muss?
Ich überlege mir die 435er zu kaufen.
Allerdings habe ich zwischen Oberkante Sattelschnellspanner und Montageposition vom Sattel bei optimaler Einstellung z.Z. nur 20cm.
Folglich habe ich da jetzt bedenken, dass die Stütze für mich evtl. zu lang ist. Die Maße habe ich nirgends finden können.
Wäre klasse, wenn das mal schnell wer nachmessen könnte


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. April 2012)

Aalsooo:

Stützenkopf bis ca. Mitte Sattelklemmung 35mm
Verstellweg 150mm
Rote Mutter incl. konifizierter Teil der Stütze ca. 33mm
restlicher, einsteckbarer Teil 223mm

Die Stütze ist je nach Winkel der Sattelklemmung deutlich über 435mm lang,
eher um die 442mm.
Das alles wurde nicht soo sehr exakt vermessen, eher dilettantisch mitm Zollstock und Kunststoff Messschieber.


----------



## K0n (11. April 2012)

Jo, vielen Dank auch!

Dann ist sie für mich wohl zu lang. Schade eigentlich, ich dachte schon ich hätte meinen Kind Shock vs Reverb Konflikt durch das Einstelllängenargument gelöst


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. April 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9382943]So, zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt und Ernüchterung macht sich breit..

Erst springt mir vom Zug unter dem Sattel die Endkappe ab. Ärgerlich okay, aber daheim hab ich ja noch welche.. Okay, den Zug um den Rahmen gewickelt, weiter gehts. Ich denke, ich kann den Sattel ja noch manuell verstellen, indem ich unter den Sattel greife. Klappt vor der ersten Abfahrt wunderbar. Beim nächsten Anstieg greife ich unter den Sattel, suche nach dem Hebel, und suche, und suche... Nur ist da keiner mehr?!  

Zurückschicken oder reklamieren?[/quote]

*UPDATE*

Zurück zum Hersteller, und jetzt warten..


----------



## MasterAss (13. April 2012)

Weiß jemand wo ich eine Ersatzteilliste mit Teilenummern von Kind Shock bekomme?

Meine i950 senkt sich um 2-3cm bei Belastung mit Gewicht ab. Habe schon alles auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und gefettet. Die Dämpfungseinheit kann man leider nicht zerlegen (zerlegen ja, das Problem ist das Neubefüllen des Luftdruckes) und genau dort liegt mein Problem. Vermute den Schaden irgendwo da drin.

Ergo ich brauche eine neue Dämpfungseinheit. Keine Garantie, da Stütze gebraucht.
Das dumme ist, dass ich eine funktionstüchtige, garantiefähige i950 rumliegen habe. Die hat jedoch 31,6mm Sattelstützmaß und nicht 30,9mm. Ich dachte, dass man die Dämpfungseinheiten austauschen kann. Nix da, die dämlichen Führungsbolzen liegen unterschiedlich. Total bescheuert sowas.

Wiener Bike Parts hat auf E-Mail anfrage Dicht gemacht. Kein direkten Support an Endkunden. Mein Fahrradhändler erreicht angeblich seit Tagen den korrekten Ansprechpartner nicht. Bike-Components hat leider keine ET-Listen, die könnten aber wohl mit einer ET-Nummer bestellen.

Weiß einer Rat?


----------



## bikebuster90 (13. April 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich eine Ersatzteilliste mit Teilenummern von Kind Shock bekomme?
> 
> Meine i950 senkt sich um 2-3cm bei Belastung mit Gewicht ab. Habe schon alles auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und gefettet. Die Dämpfungseinheit kann man leider nicht zerlegen (zerlegen ja, das Problem ist das Neubefüllen des Luftdruckes) und genau dort liegt mein Problem. Vermute den Schaden irgendwo da drin.
> 
> ...



das mit den 2-3cm absenkung bei belastung kommt daher, dass in der dämpfungseinheit öl fehlt und somit sich auch ein wenig luft darin befindet, die sich natürlich kompremieren lässt, hatte das auch bei der crank brother joblin, die hatte glücklicher weise ein autoventil unten, somit konnte man den luftdruck wieder herstellen, hab jetzt eine kind shock supernatural, aber hab mich damit auch noch nicht genauer beschäftigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (14. April 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> das mit den 2-3cm absenkung bei belastung kommt daher, dass in der dämpfungseinheit öl fehlt und somit sich auch ein wenig luft darin befindet, die sich natürlich kompremieren lässt, hatte das auch bei der crank brother joblin, die hatte glücklicher weise ein autoventil unten, somit konnte man den luftdruck wieder herstellen, hab jetzt eine kind shock supernatural, aber hab mich damit auch noch nicht genauer beschäftigt


Ja, dies bzgl. war die Joplin einfach zu warten.....imho der einzige Vorteil den sie hatte 
Bei der alten 950er/900er KS fungierte eine der kleinen Bohrungen an der Dämpfungseinheit als Befüllventil.
Dort kann man sich nen Gewinde reinschneiden und mit nem selbstgebastelten Adapter Luft und vermutlich auch Öl drauf geben.
Luft aufgefüllt habe ich auf diese Weise bei einer meiner beiden Stützen schon.
Dafür muss man aber schon recht begabter Heimbastler sein (wegen dem Adapter) oder jemanden kennen der einem das basteln kann. (Ich kenne jemanden )
Anleitung gabs hier irgendwo im IBC...

Eventuell geht das bei den neueren Stützen alles noch genauso?


----------



## jijiB_ananapart (14. April 2012)

Hi,

kennt jemand schon den Preis der neuen kind shock dropzone und kann etwas zur Leistung sagen?   http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/product.asp?id=157&show_list=1

Danke!
Grüsse


----------



## Slimsim (18. April 2012)

Hey! Hab auch nochmal ne Frage an die Runde: Hab mir die KS SUpernatural 150mm-Version bestellt. Auf der Homepage des Herstellers und auf diversen Online-Shop-Seiten sieht das "Tauchrohr" der aktuellen Modelle grau/schwarz aus. Außerdem ist eine Rasterung für die Einstecktiefe aufgedruckt. Beides ist bei meiner nicht der Fall, drum bin ich doch etwas verwundert /verunsichert. Ich konnte aber auch nirgends "Life-Bilder" der schwarz-grauen Version finden. Ist das nur optische  Täuschung? Weiß jemand was??


----------



## firevsh2o (22. April 2012)

Slimsim schrieb:


> Hey! Hab auch nochmal ne Frage an die Runde: Hab mir die KS SUpernatural 150mm-Version bestellt. Auf der Homepage des Herstellers und auf diversen Online-Shop-Seiten sieht das "Tauchrohr" der aktuellen Modelle grau/schwarz aus. Außerdem ist eine Rasterung für die Einstecktiefe aufgedruckt. Beides ist bei meiner nicht der Fall, drum bin ich doch etwas verwundert /verunsichert. Ich konnte aber auch nirgends "Life-Bilder" der schwarz-grauen Version finden. Ist das nur optische  Täuschung? Weiß jemand was??



Also ich hab die gleiche Stütze und außer auf den Produktfotos bei gocycle ist da nix schwarz/grau. Solange sie funktioniert ist mir das aber egal.


----------



## scratch_a (22. April 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Aalsooo:
> 
> Stützenkopf bis ca. Mitte Sattelklemmung 35mm
> Verstellweg 150mm
> ...



Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber ist es dann richtig, dass man ca. 7cm zum Verstellweg dazurechnen muss?
D.h., wenn die KS (mit 150mm Verstellweg) ganz im Sitzrohr drinsteckt, hat man von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Oberkante Sattel ca. 7cm und bei hochgefahrener Sattelstütze dann 22cm bis Oberkante Sattel?
Mein Sattel ist in optimaler Position 23cm über Oberkante Sitzrohr und ich möchte mir auch eine Vario-Stütze zulegen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, mit welchem Verstellweg.


----------



## accutrax (22. April 2012)

stimmt, sind bei mir ziemlich genau 70mm..bis zum sattelgestell !

gruss accu


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2012)

Jau, richtig.
Zu den 15cm kommen noch ca. 7cm hinzu...


----------



## Christian86 (27. April 2012)

edit: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Tob1as (29. April 2012)

Besitz eigentlich irgend jemand eine Supernatural 272 Stütze ?
Ich hab sie noch nie in Echt oder irgendwo zu erwerben gesehen ?
(Verschwörungstheorie  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aladan (3. Mai 2012)

Hab heute meine Dropzone bekommen und musste sie gleich wieder zurückschicken. Da sie 30 Euro günstiger war als die Super Natural habe ich die 15mm Versatz ignoriert (hätte auch gepasst) und über die Info "Einsatzgebiet Downhill/Freeride" hinweggesehen. Aber das führt dazu das ich meinen Sattel beim Canyon Nerve XC nicht in waage bekomme. Hatte nicht auf dem Schirm das die Sitzrohre bei den Downhillern wohl stärker geneigt sind. Hab mir nun die Super Natural bestellt....hoffe da passt's. Die meisten werden jetzt denken: was für ein Stoffel...aber damit so ein Fehler keinem weiteren passiert, poste ich es mal ;-)


----------



## Landman (3. Mai 2012)

ich hab auch die dropzone. sind sie sicher dass sie den kompletten verstellbereih genutzt haben? bei meiner dropzone musste ich etwas gewaltsamer die Verzahnung lösen damit die Verstellung klappte.


----------



## Aladan (3. Mai 2012)

Landman schrieb:


> ich hab auch die dropzone. sind sie sicher dass sie den kompletten verstellbereih genutzt haben? bei meiner dropzone musste ich etwas gewaltsamer die Verzahnung lösen damit die Verstellung klappte.



Ja habe ich. Ich hab die Klemmschraube in die vorderste Stellung gebracht, aber da ist die Sattelklemmung maximal im 90grad-Winkel zur Stütze begrenzt (etwas mehr wie auf dem Bild...ist net meins)....und so ist mir die Sattelspitze für lange Touren zu weit unten







Und das Sattelgestell ist ja nicht waagerecht bei meinem Terry







Und wie es aussieht, scheint der Verstellbereich in die Waagerechte bei der Super Natural größer zu sein.






Hoffe man kann meine Problematik erkennen ;-)


----------



## scratch_a (3. Mai 2012)

Und dieser Unterschied des Sattelstützenkopfes erklärt dann auch den Preisunterschied?
Oder gibt es noch weitere Details, weshalb die Dropezone billiger ist?


----------



## Aladan (3. Mai 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und dieser Unterschied des Sattelstützenkopfes erklärt dann auch den Preisunterschied?
> Oder gibt es noch weitere Details, weshalb die Dropezone billiger ist?



Ist zumindest der einzige direkt ersichtliche Unterschied


----------



## Menuett (4. Mai 2012)

Kann man den Hub/Verstellweg nach oben eigentlich irgendwie begrenzen ? Die Dropzone ist ja stufenlos verstellbar. Mein Problem ist es, das die 350mm zu kurz ist und die 385mm einen Ticken zu lang ist. 
Kann man nicht evtl. einfach hingehen und das Kabel für den Remote entsprechend kürzer machen, das die Sattelstütze nur 100mm anstatt 125mm herausfährt ? ....
Wäre super wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phi84 (4. Mai 2012)

Wie kann denn weder 350 noch 385 passen?
Schau halt dass du die Stütze mit dem größtmöglichen Hub nimmst (falls dir das Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig ist) und fertig.


----------



## Menuett (4. Mai 2012)

phi84 schrieb:


> Wie kann denn weder 350 noch 385 passen?
> Schau halt dass du die Stütze mit dem größtmöglichen Hub nimmst (falls dir das Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig ist) und fertig.



Naja das ist etwas komplizierter, mein Sattelrohr ist halt extrem kurz. 
Bei der 350 müsste ich die Sattelstütze zu weit aus dem Sattelrohr gucken lassen damit der Verstellweg passt. 
Bei der 385 ist dann halt der Verstellweg zu lang, guckt dann aber nicht zu weit aus dem Sattelrohr. 
Hoffe das kann man einigermaßen verstehen


----------



## scratch_a (4. Mai 2012)

Menuett schrieb:


> Naja das ist etwas komplizierter, mein Sattelrohr ist halt extrem kurz.
> Bei der 350 müsste ich die Sattelstütze zu weit aus dem Sattelrohr gucken lassen damit der Verstellweg passt.
> Bei der 385 ist dann halt der Verstellweg zu lang, guckt dann aber nicht zu weit aus dem Sattelrohr.
> Hoffe das kann man einigermaßen verstehen



Naja, zwischen den beiden sind doch gerade mal 25mm.
D.h., um auf die gleiche Endsattelhöhe zu kommen, müsste die 350 nur 25mm mehr aus dem Sattelrohr rausstehen, oder?

Ist nicht letztendlich die Endhöhe entscheidend? Der dafür nötige Verstellweg ergibt sich doch auch daraus.

Ich bin eben auch noch am überlegen, welche Länge für mich optimal wäre.
Bei mir ist folgende Situation: Von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemmung sind es bei mir 185mm, damit der Sattel auf optimaler Höhe ist. 
Hier im Thread wurde ja schon erörtert und bestätigt, dass bei der KS ca.70mm für die Mutter/Stützenkopf abgezogen werden müssen. Für mich wäre ja dann praktisch eine Vario mit 115mm Verstellweg opti, was es aber nicht gibt. 
Ist es dann besser, die 125mm zu nehmen und dann jedes mal den Sattel nach unten zu korrigieren oder dann lieber die 100mm Verstellweg und somit die Sattelstütze etwas aus dem Sattelrohr rausstehen zu lassen und 15mm verschenken?


----------



## trailblitz (4. Mai 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach fährt man eine Vario Stütze voll ausgefahren, also am oberen Anschlag in der Bergauf Position, also in der idealen Sitzpposition für Vortrieb/Effizienz. 
Runter stellst Du das Ding so ein wie es grad Sinn macht, also z.B. im Wald auf nem Trail 2-3 cm tiefer und wenns steil und technisch wird, dann voll abgesenkt.
An Deiner Stelle ganz klar die 100mm Hub Variante. Bei 18,5cm Stützenlänge. Die restlichen 1,5cm kannst Du dann in der Not auch manuell noch absenken - per Sattelklemme.

Ich hab z.B. bei mir 23cm Stützenlänge, d.h. ich könnte zwar grad noch die 150er fahren - mir reichen aber die 125mm von der normalen Version.

Wenn Du aber unbedingt 125mm willst, dann würde ich mal schauen, ob Du nicht einen Sattel mit  flachem Sattelgestell findest (Flite z.B.) da ist locker 1 cm mehr Auszug drin. Bei den Pedalen gibts auch noch Dickenunterschiede im 5mm Bereich  und letztlich macht die Sohlendicke der Schuhe auch noch was aus. finde ich pers. aber zu knapp gerechnet.

Aber mal echt -   100mm reichen  meiner Meinung nach sowieso für fast alles im ALL-Mountain Bereich.


----------



## Menuett (5. Mai 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen den beiden sind doch gerade mal 25mm.
> D.h., um auf die gleiche Endsattelhöhe zu kommen, müsste die 350 nur 25mm mehr aus dem Sattelrohr rausstehen, oder?
> 
> Ist nicht letztendlich die Endhöhe entscheidend? Der dafür nötige Verstellweg ergibt sich doch auch daraus.



Ja das stimmt wohl, das hört sich erstmal nicht viel an. Da ich aber nicht besonders lange Beine habe werden da 25mm schon schnell zum Problem. Meine "Downhill" Sattelstütze guckt gerade mal 5cm aus dem Sattelrohr. 7cm wären auch noch ok, aber da da wirds für mich persönlich schon wieder kritisch. 



> An Deiner Stelle ganz klar die 100mm Hub Variante. Bei 18,5cm Stützenlänge. Die restlichen 1,5cm kannst Du dann in der Not auch manuell noch absenken - per Sattelklemme.


Ja aber genau das will ich ja nicht mehr haben. Und die 1,5cm sind wie oben schon geschrieben bei mir schon viel, aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine fängt eine zu lange Sattelstütze dann schon echt schnell zu nerven. 

Fahre jetzt noch nicht so gut und dann will ich mich nicht noch mit ner Sattelstütze die beim Fahren stört rumärgern... 

Mal ne andere Frage, hatte gestern die ganz kurze Dropzone da. Bei der hätte man noch locker 1,3cm kürzen können. Weil dann erst das Innenleben anfängt. Ist das bei den längeren auch so ???


----------



## scratch_a (5. Mai 2012)

Menuett schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt wohl, das hört sich erstmal nicht viel an. Da ich aber nicht besonders lange Beine habe werden da 25mm schon schnell zum Problem. Meine "Downhill" Sattelstütze guckt gerade mal 5cm aus dem Sattelrohr. 7cm wären auch noch ok, aber da da wirds für mich persönlich schon wieder kritisch.
> 
> 
> Ja aber genau das will ich ja nicht mehr haben. Und die 1,5cm sind wie oben schon geschrieben bei mir schon viel, aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine fängt eine zu lange Sattelstütze dann schon echt schnell zu nerven.
> ...



Ich glaube, so ganz verstehe ich die Situation bei dir noch nicht.
Beim Downhill ist die Sattelstütze 5cm aus dem Sitzrohr. Wie hoch machst du den Sattel dann, damit er in optimaler Sitzposition für Bergauf ist?
Wie lange darf denn deine Sattelstütze max. sein?
Wenn es dir wichtiger ist, dass die Sattelstütze ganz drin steckt und bei dir nur die 350mm reinpassen, dann wirst du wohl nicht viel alternativen haben 
Die Reverb hat meines Wissens z.B. bei 125mm Verstellweg "nur" 380mm Länge. Vielleicht sind es bei anderen Marken noch weniger?

@trailblitz: Danke für deine Rückmeldung! Du hast damit meine bisherigen Gedanken bestätigt. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob wirklich KS. Ein örtlicher Händler hat uns von KS abgeraten, da sie damit immer Probleme mit zuviel Spiel und drehende Sättel Probleme hätten. Die verkaufen eigentlich nur die Command Post von Specialized, da sie damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Werd ich hier im Thread/Forum dazu nochmals lesen müssen.


----------



## Menuett (5. Mai 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich glaube, so ganz verstehe ich die Situation bei dir noch nicht.
> Beim Downhill ist die Sattelstütze 5cm aus dem Sitzrohr. Wie hoch machst du den Sattel dann, damit er in optimaler Sitzposition für Bergauf ist?
> Wie lange darf denn deine Sattelstütze max. sein?
> Wenn es dir wichtiger ist, dass die Sattelstütze ganz drin steckt und bei dir nur die 350mm reinpassen, dann wirst du wohl nicht viel alternativen haben
> Die Reverb hat meines Wissens z.B. bei 125mm Verstellweg "nur" 380mm Länge. Vielleicht sind es bei anderen Marken noch weniger?



Alsoooo...ich versuche das nochmal zu erklären 
- Bei eingefahrenem Zustand darf die Stütze max. 6cm rausgucken 
- Zum normalen Fahren brauche ich insgesamt 18cm die rausgucken dürfen
- Die Sattelstütze kann ich max. 16cm versenken

Bei den Angaben habe ich die Sattelklemmung nicht mit eingerechnet


----------



## trailblitz (6. Mai 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich glaube, so ganz verstehe ich die Situation bei dir noch nicht.
> Beim Downhill ist die Sattelstütze 5cm aus dem Sitzrohr. Wie hoch machst du den Sattel dann, damit er in optimaler Sitzposition für Bergauf ist?
> Wie lange darf denn deine Sattelstütze max. sein?
> Wenn es dir wichtiger ist, dass die Sattelstütze ganz drin steckt und bei dir nur die 350mm reinpassen, dann wirst du wohl nicht viel alternativen haben
> ...



Es gibt halt nicht soooo viele Stützen ohne Versatz.
Reverb, KS, ?
Die Command Post hat halt etwa 20mm Versatz, ist aber trotzdem
Sicher Mit das beste System (mechanisch blockiert, mit gestufter absenkung)
Preis ist bei mir halt auch nicht unrelevant und die command Post Blacklite
Ist ganz schön teuer (299)
Ich hab mir jetzt wieder ne KS supernatural bestellt weil ich eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen damit  gemacht hatte . Bin die Stütze aber z.b. auch vom ersten Tag mit Schlauch gefahren.


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Mai 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Besitz eigentlich irgend jemand eine Supernatural 272 Stütze ?
> Ich hab sie noch nie in Echt oder irgendwo zu erwerben gesehen ?
> (Verschwörungstheorie  )



Hab 1ne gahabt. 2 mal reklammiert und dann gewandelt. Sattel hielt nie die Position, deutlich schlechter als meine 30,9 i900 und supern.


----------



## speedos (7. Mai 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich eine Ersatzteilliste mit Teilenummern von Kind Shock bekomme?
> Meine i950 senkt sich um 2-3cm bei Belastung mit Gewicht ab.
> Weiß einer Rat?



Habe bei meiner mittlerweile gut zwei Jahre alten i950 ein anderes Phänomen. Wenn ich die Stütze komplett absenke, fährt diese wieder ca. 1,5-2cm in die Höhe. Wenn die Stütze komplett ausgefahren ist sackt meine nur minimalst ein, würde schätzen, dass sich das im Zehntel mm Bereich abspielt. Das stört in mich auch nicht sonderlich, aber das hochfahren im komplett abgesenkten Zustand kann hier und da schon nervig sein. Bei mir wird sich irgendeine Dichtung vermutlich verabschiedet haben. 

Gibt es denn nirgends einen Servicekit zu erwerben?! Ansonsten ist die Stütze noch im tadellosen Zustand, nicht die kleinste Riefe ist auf der Kolbenstange zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Mai 2012)

Löse einfach mal in eingefahrenem Zustand die Rote Überwurfmutter, da sollte es evtl. kurz zischen.
Manchmal entsteht im Inneren ein leichter Überdruck durch das absenken, der nicht entweichen kann,
die Folge ist, dass der Sattel wieder ein wenig hoch kommt...


----------



## speedos (9. Mai 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Löse einfach mal in eingefahrenem Zustand die Rote Überwurfmutter, da sollte es evtl. kurz zischen.
> Manchmal entsteht im Inneren ein leichter Überdruck durch das absenken, der nicht entweichen kann,
> die Folge ist, dass der Sattel wieder ein wenig hoch kommt...



 auf die Idee hätte ich auch selbst kommen können, aber dafür gibt es ja das Forum hier... Vielen Dank noch mal für den Tip!


----------



## Deleted 235133 (13. Mai 2012)

Hat mal jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Kind Schock Dropzone? Arbeiten die sauber? Und evtl ein Vergleich mit Reverb und Joplin 4?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Mai 2012)

benutze sie seit Oktober 2011 und hatte bisher keine Probleme
habe en Remote 
ein klitze kleiner Schwachpunkt den ich anmerken moechte ist,
wenn man die Stuetze laenger abgesenkt faehrt habe ich oft das Problem, dass sie nicht wieder ausfaehrt beim betaetigen des R-Hebels.
dann braucht sie einen kleinen Impuls an der Sattelspirtze und faehrt aus.
gebe zu ohne Remote wuerde man dies ja automatisch machen 
aber nix gegen Remote 
Joplin4 ist ein Dreck gegen die Dropzone...fahre die J4 am 2. Rad und die nervt nur, da sie von selbst wieder ausfaehrt auf Abfahrten und dann absackt um gut 20mm und mehr, 
erst nach ewiger Zeit legt sich das absacken wieder, 
aber nach der naechsten Abfahrt das gleiche Problem. 
Hatte 3 neu Stuetzen von der J4 und alle machten das Gleiche


----------



## Deleted 235133 (14. Mai 2012)

Moin moin!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich denke mal, dann wird es wohl eine Dropzone werden. Preis/Leistunf ist echt super. Einzig die rot eloxierten Teile stören aber irgendwas ist immer 
Kurze Frage: Habt ihr die Stütze so ausgelegt, dass sie bei oberster Position eure optimale Sitzposition erreicht? Oder habt ihr etwas Spiel nach oben gelassen? Ich frage halt wegen der Länge die ich bestellen sollte


----------



## Aladan (14. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre die Supernatural (Dropzone passte nicht zur Geometrie) und habe sie so eingestellt, dass sie voll ausgefahren die maximale (und somit beste) Sattelhöhe zum kraftvollen Pedalieren hat. Luft nach oben fänd ich eher unpraktisch, da man dann ja immer die Sattelhöhe neu finden müsste. So fährt sie nach einer Abfahrt komplett aus & passt


----------



## Deleted 235133 (14. Mai 2012)

Standardmäßig ist an meinem Bike eine Ritchey Comp Sattelstütze, die so weit ich weiß, sogar 25 mm Versatz hat und somit eine recht sportliche Sitzposition......mit der Dropzone sollte ich ein ähnliches Ergebnis erzielen. Weiß jemand wie das mit den Eibautiefen der jeweiligen Modelle aussieht? Ich fahre nur nen 44er Rahmen, von daher denk ich mittlerweile dass die 31,6/350/100 mm Variante wohl die beste Lösung darstellt


----------



## Tob1as (15. Mai 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hab 1ne gahabt. 2 mal reklammiert und dann gewandelt. Sattel hielt nie die Position, deutlich schlechter als meine 30,9 i900 und supern.



Danke - also gibt es sie tatsächlich.


----------



## Genius502010 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Wir haben zwei Dropzone in unserem Besitz, wovon die Eine erst vor wenigen Tagen aus der Reparatur nach fünf Wochen zurück ist.
Bei der Zweiten stellt sich heute prompt das gleiche Problem ein, dass sie sich nicht mehr herunterfahren lässt! 

Gibt es hier vielleicht auch einen Trick, dass ich die Stütze selbst wieder gängig machen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (8. Juni 2012)

Manchmal klemmt sie beim ersten Betätigen nach einer unbenutzen Zeit und braucht dann etwas mehr Druck vom Sattel aus, damit sie runtergeht. Dannach flutsch aber wieder alles. 
Oder geht sie gar nicht mehr runter??


----------



## hülemüll (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Mir hat sich die winzige Schraube, die den Verstellhebel an der Stütze halten soll, gelöst. Also quasi die "Achse". Und habe sie auch gleich mit dem Mini-Inbus vergnaddelt. Weiss jemand, wo es Ersatzteile zu bestellen gibt? 

Gruss


----------



## Genius502010 (8. Juni 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Manchmal klemmt sie beim ersten Betätigen nach einer unbenutzen Zeit und braucht dann etwas mehr Druck vom Sattel aus, damit sie runtergeht. Dannach flutsch aber wieder alles.
> Oder geht sie gar nicht mehr runter??



Geht gar nicht mehr!! 

Datt kann doch nicht sein,... 

Kann ich die irgendwie entlüften oder so? 

Das die Sattelstütze nach nicht Gebrauch erst wieder etwas gängig gemacht werden muss kenn i ja schon, aber nun rührt sich nix mehr!

Das Lustige ist, dass die letzte Sattelstütze die gleiche Problematik hatte und der Service keinen Fehler gefunden hat,...

Lediglich " System geöffnet " und " Funktion i.O." wurde vermerkt.


----------



## Apeman (18. Juni 2012)

hi, gibt es ein remote-nachrüstkitt fpr die dropzone? oder passt das kit auch von der i900?


----------



## pommes5 (9. Juli 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Die Dropzone / SuperNatural werden mit max.Fahrergewicht von 90kg angegeben... nackt und ohne Gepäck wiege ich 93.
> Wer wiegt >90kg und fährt die Stütze dennoch?



Ich weiß, ist schon was her dein Posting. Dennoch: Hast du sie dir inzwischen gekauft und wie handhaben es andere nicht-ganz-so-Leichtgewichte hier im Forum?


----------



## veraono (9. Juli 2012)

Das Zitat ist zwar nicht von mir, hatte mit der Stütze aber auch nie Probleme obwohl ich das Zielgewicht von Kind-Shocks nie unterschritten habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (10. Juli 2012)

und darf ich indiskret fragen um wie viel du es nicht unterschrittem hast und wie viel du so faehrst?


----------



## Fatmike (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage.
Ich habe mir die KS Supernatural Beam gekauft. Habe dann auch gleich mit dem "Einbau" begonnen. Kabel durch das Oberrohr gezogen, am remote Hebel am Lenker befestigt, Sattel drauf und fertig. Dachte ich....
Die Stütze ist nicht fest. D.h. Sie ist komplett ausgefahren. Ich kann Sie mit der Hand ganz runter drücken, sobald ich los lasse, federt Sie wieder ganz aus. 
Habe den Seilzug fester gespannt, dann wieder etwas lockerer. Leider ohne Erfolg. 
Mache ich was falsch? Habe ich was vergessen??
Wollte mal hören, ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Besten Dank im Voraus.
Ps, hier noch ein Bild meines Modells....

Home
Products
Model Selector
Seatposts
Shocks
Accessories

Events & News
Support
Tech Info
Worldwide Partners
Request Service

Contact


*

*

*Supernatural Beam*

Home » Products » Seatposts » Supernatural Beam






*Supernatural Beam*











Zoom

Move your mouse over image to zoom



Overview
Specifications
Tech & Service Tips
Where to Buy
*Overview*


*OVERVIEW*
The Supernatural is no contradiction in terms. Its namesake conjures visions of heroes  riders who not only tempt fate by charging toward the impossible, but survive only to elevate their talents one step closer to other-worldliness. After six dirt-pounding years of refinement, the Supernatural is the latest incarnation from KS and represents the best of what bike technology has to offer. The Supernatural is built for performance with precision-ground aircraft grade aluminum tubes concealing an internal system so well engineered, it almost had to come from a higher power.



*Specifications*


*SPECIFICATIONS*
*Diameter*30.9mm31.6mm*Length / Travel*300mm / 75mm350mm / 100mm385mm / 125mm420mm / 125mm435mm / 150mm*Actuation*Alloy remote lever*Head / Rail*Zero offset I-Beam and T-Rail*Color*Black anodized mast, hard anodized stanchion, red collar*Weight*456-604g*Accessories*Color anodized collar and remote kits available


*Tech & Service Tips*


*TECH*
Owners Manual
(Coming Soon)
Service Video
(Coming Soon)



*Where to Buy*


*ORDERING*
In the U.S.  KS Seatposts and Accessories can be found at fine bicycle retailers nationwide and are distributed through the following:


 

 


For all consumer purchases outside the U.S., please visit our Worldwide Partners page for a distributor nearest you. 










*Lopes & LEV XC Win*




Mountain-bike legend Brian Lopes won a commanding victory in the first-ever UCI World Cup Cross-Country Eliminator... See the full story at Bikemag.com.



*Vital MTB Rides LEV*




A few weeks Vital MTB was invited to ride a preproduction version of the new KS LEV seatpost. They were more than excited to try it out.  Click to see what they had to say...



*Budget Performance*




Yes, we admit we make the most expensive post on the market.  That's because it's the best.  But we have not abandoned our fans on a budget. Hello eTen Remote...



<li id="social-widget-2" class="widget-container Social_Widget">






<li id="search-2" class="widget-container widget_search">Search for:
Terms of Use | Privacy Policy | Copyright © 2012 | Kind Shock Hi-Tech Co., LTD. |  All rights reserved. | Site by ID ART


----------



## veraono (10. Juli 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> und darf ich indiskret fragen um wie viel du es nicht unterschrittem hast und wie viel du so faehrst?


Nein, natürlich nicht  
... aber bis 110 kg nacksch sollten von Seiten der Lagerung/Führung m.E. kein Problem für die Stütze sein, die sind eigentlich sehr gut. Das was hin und wieder Probleme bereitet ist das hydro/pneumatische Zeugs der Absenkung. 
Habe sie sicher nicht geschont und nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## xysiu33 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

mal eine Frage: sind die Kind Shock Sattelstützen auch manuell verstellbar ?

Z. B. im Falle wenn die Hydraulik spinnt ?

Habe so etwas nämlich gehört und wollte mir das von euch Experten bestätigen lassen. 

Falls ja: wie und wann wann funktz die manuelle Verstellung ? 
Ich sehe leider keinen Hebel oder dergleichen an der Stütze.

Falls nein: gibt es überhaupt welche Stützen, die es können ?

Danke im Voraus für euer Feedback


----------



## maddog8880 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

würde mal kurz Eure Hilfe benötigen.

Habe seit 12 Wochen (ca. 500 KM gefahren) eine KS Supernaturel o. Remote. 
Bin bis jetzt auch sehr damit zu frieden.

Habe jetzt allerdings festgestellt, dass wenn die Sattelstütze  eingefahren ist, und man das Fahrrad am Sattel hoch hebt, sich die  Stütze aus dem unteren Rohr hinauszieht. Runterfahen lässt sich die  Stütze korrekterweise nur bei gezogenem Hebel. (bleibt dann auch unten)

Ist das ein Fall fürdie Garantie oder ist das normal und ich habe es  einfach nur noch nicht bemerkt, weil ich das Fahrrad nur bei  ausgefahrener Stütze hoch gehoben habe.

Vielen Dank für ein Feedback!


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Juli 2012)

sollte normalerweise nicht sein...an meiner passierte dies aber auch gelegentlich, aber nur mit hohem Kraftaufwand
also wenn das bei Dir ganz leicht geht, dann ist etwas nicht i.O.


----------



## Ralfbausa (24. Juli 2012)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt allerdings festgestellt, dass wenn die Sattelstütze  eingefahren ist, und man das Fahrrad am Sattel hoch hebt, sich die  Stütze aus dem unteren Rohr hinauszieht.



Hallo,

diese Eigenheit wird in jedem Test als "Contra" dargestellt.
Kein Garantiethema sondern "works as designed".

Wenn man es weiss kann man, denke ich, damit umgehen.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## accutrax (24. Juli 2012)

bei meiner gibt es diese "eigenheit" nicht, 
im eingefahrenen zustand lässt sich das rad am sattel hochheben ohne das die stütze ausfährt..

gruss accu


----------



## BastianG (24. Juli 2012)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mal eine Frage: sind die Kind Shock Sattelstützen auch manuell verstellbar ?
> 
> ...




Die KS haben keine Hydraulik, das ist die RS ReverB die mit öl läuft. 
Habe noch von keiner KS gehört die überhaupt nicht mehr und wenn soll die Wartung nicht so schwer sein, ich musste es aber noch nicht machen.


----------



## maddog8880 (24. Juli 2012)

...zunächst vielen Dank für posten Eurer Einschätzungen bzw. Erfahrungen.

Habe dann heute auch mal beim Importeur angerufen.

Es handlt sich tatsächlich um einen Fehler in der Katusche. Kommt wohl immer mal wieder vor, einer der Kinderkrankheiten von KS eben.

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass Stützen aus neuerer Produktion diesen Fehler nicht mehr haben ;-(

Unterm Strich, es handelt sich um einen Garantiefall. Ich soll das gute Stück einschicken. Spätestens nach 5 Tage kann ich dann wieder fleissig mit meinem Sattel rauf und runter fahren ;-)

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2012)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> ...zunächst vielen Dank für posten Eurer Einschätzungen bzw. Erfahrungen.
> 
> Habe dann heute auch mal beim Importeur angerufen.
> 
> ...



Mhh...an welchen Importeur muss man sich da wenden? Geht der Umtausch dann problemlos und zügig? Bei meiner Frau ihrer Stütze ist das gleiche Problem (sie hat allerdings eine mit Remote).


----------



## Jimmz (25. Juli 2012)

kann man den roten Hebel und die rote Schraube abnehmen und neu eloxieren?


----------



## hülemüll (27. Juli 2012)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mir hat sich die winzige Schraube, die den Verstellhebel an der Stütze halten soll, gelöst. Also quasi die "Achse". Und habe sie auch gleich mit dem Mini-Inbus vergnaddelt. Weiss jemand, wo es Ersatzteile zu bestellen gibt?
> 
> Gruss




Weiss wirklich niemand eine Adresse, wo man Ersatzteile bestellen kann?


----------



## maddog8880 (29. Juli 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...an welchen Importeur muss man sich da wenden? Geht der Umtausch dann problemlos und zügig? Bei meiner Frau ihrer Stütze ist das gleiche Problem (sie hat allerdings eine mit Remote).



@ scratch_a
Der Importeur ist Wiener Bikes 
http://www.bike-parts.de/

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## Topanga (1. August 2012)

Meine Supernatural (125mm o. Remote) hat genau das gleiche Problem. Eine Anfrage per Email bei Wiener Bikes, ob das Herausfahren der KS beim Anheben des Bikes am Sattel typisch für KS Sattelstützen ist, ergab folgendes:

'die von Ihnen beschriebene Situation ist nicht auszuschließen, die Funktionsauslegung ist ausschließlich auf eine Absenkbarkeit bei steilen Bergabfahrten, aus einer normalen Sitzposition beim Fahrbetrieb, konstruiert.
Es handelt sich nicht um einen Technischen Defekt.'

Meine RS Reverb am anderen Bike zieht sich beim Anheben am Sattel ebenfalls heraus, geht aber im Gegensatz zur KS danach wieder in ihre Ausgangsposition zurück.


----------



## maddog8880 (1. August 2012)

Ist schon komisch, bei mir wurde bei der selben Erscheinung sofort ein Garantiefall draus.

Mich störts eigentlich gar nicht mehr so. Überlege ob ich die Stütze überhaupt zur Reparatur einsende.


----------



## webhood (7. August 2012)

hi to all,

ich habe mal ne kurz frage, ich habe zwei dropzone mit 125 mm und eine der beiden fährt nicht ganz ein (ca 1-2 cm).

kann ich da was dran machen, oder soll ich sie gleich einschicken?

btw. sie sind beide gerade mal 3 wochen alt, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das schon von anfang an so war.

besten dank im vorraus

web


----------



## firevsh2o (9. August 2012)

Ich will hier mal eine Positivmeldung zur Supernatural 150 mm abgeben:

Hab das Ding im April gekauft und bin damit min. 3x Wöchentlich gefahren. Funktioniert wie am ersten Tag! Auch die Megavalanche hat sie ohne Murren mitgemacht. Dort wäre ich übrigends ohne Verstellstütze an Erschöpfung gestorben!

Die 150 mm Verstellweg sind für mich mit 190cm Körpergröße ideal. Ich würde nie wieder weniger kaufen!


----------



## accutrax (9. August 2012)

dem kann ich mich anschliessen..
habe meine seit mai ..
funktioniert perfekt !!

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (17. August 2012)

bei meiner Dropzone Remote vom Oktober 2011 habe ich oft das Porblem, dass sie nach dem absenken nicht ausfahren will...scheint so als ob sie sich festsaugt intern 
muss dann immer mit der Hand nachhelfen...da haette ich mir die Remote Option ja gleich sparen koennen


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2012)

hi, was is das denn für ein rädchen am unteren ende im rohr drin?


----------



## Ivonnche (2. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage: Ich würde mir gerne die KS Dropzone bestellen.

Mein Problem ist ich habe ein BMC Supertrail. Bei dem Bike geht eine Schraube durch das Sattelrohr durch. Also kann ich nur 200mm da rein versenken. Meine Sattelstütze die ich jetzt habe, ragt 200 mm raus, da ich als Frau eine Schrittlänge von 80 CM habe. 

Kann ich überhaupt die Remote Sattelstütze verbauen und wenn ja welche Länge würdet ihr empfehlen ???? 

Liebe Grüße Ivonne


----------



## veraono (2. September 2012)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> ...kann ich nur 200mm da rein versenken...
> ...Sattelstütze die ich jetzt habe ragt 200 mm raus...


 
20cm+20cm= max. Sattelstützen-Länge 40cm, 
Gibts haufenweise Auswahl verschiedener Hersteller. 
Edit: 
Der max. Verstellbereich für dich hängt letztlich von dem Aufbau der Sattelstütze ab, mit der Chronolog z.B. könnte es da mit über 100mm aufgrund des hochbauenden Verstellmechanismuss u.U. Probleme geben. 
Mit den KindShock-Stützen gibts auch bei 125mm Verstellbereich kein Platzproblem.

Die Mindestlänge hängt von der Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens und der Sattelstütze ab, dürfte aber in deinem Fall mit 20cm Auszug keine Rolle spielen (350mm lange Stütze hätte immer noch mindestens 15cm Einstecktiefe, was alle mir bekannten Hersteller von Rahmen und Sattelstützen befriedigt).


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

....oder anders ausgedrückt, würde dann die 125mm versenkbare mit 385mm Länge passen.
Es seidenn du hast mit Sattel gemessen, dann wäre nur die kürzere 100mm Stütze machbar.

G.


----------



## Ivonnche (2. September 2012)

Nein den Sattel habe ich nicht mit gemessen. Mein Problem ist halt, das wenn ich steil bergab fahre lässt sich die jetzige normale Sattelstütze  nicht weit genug versenken. Sie ragt dann noch 12 cm raus + Sattel.
Bei 385mm - 125mm= 260mm muss dann noch in Sattelroher oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

Ne, die Rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand hier der die genauen Maße der 125er mit 385mm länge hat und kann mal nachmessen. Ich habe gerade keine in Reichweite und habs auch nimmer im Kopf.
Aber die Einstecktiefe wird so bei ca. max 200mm liegen....eher etwas drunter.

G.


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. September 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> bei meiner Dropzone Remote vom Oktober 2011 habe ich oft das Porblem, dass sie nach dem absenken nicht ausfahren will...scheint so als ob sie sich festsaugt intern
> muss dann immer mit der Hand nachhelfen...da haette ich mir die Remote Option ja gleich sparen koennen



zu meinem Problem hat scheinbar keine so richtig einen Tip...was


----------



## veraono (2. September 2012)

So, nochmal kurz die Suchfunktion bemüht nachdem ich vorhin so kühn geschrieben hatte daß 125mm kein Problem wären: 

Der Kollege hier hat sich die Mühe mal für eine KS Supernatural 150mm gemacht, die Werte dürften im groben auch auf die Dropzone übertragbar sein.


pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Stützenkopf bis ca. Mitte Sattelklemmung 35mm
> Verstellweg 150mm
> Rote Mutter incl. konifizierter Teil der Stütze ca. 33mm
> Das alles wurde nicht soo sehr exakt vermessen...


Macht für eine 125mm Stütze: 35+125+33mm= 193mm Mindestauszug im ausgefahrenen Zustand , also wenn die Stütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt wäre (Du hast 200mm im ausgefahrenen Zustand, also o.k.)

Für dich wäre also, wie der Jörg schon kurz und prägnant gesagt hat, von Kind Shock eine 125mm/385mm Stütze von den Maßen quasi nahezu perfekt. (Alles natürlich wieder vorausgesetzt, dass du richtig gemessen hast)

Für die Reverb müsstest du dir die Daten selbst zusammensuchen


----------



## veraono (2. September 2012)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Bei 385mm - 125mm= 260mm muss dann noch in Sattelroher oder sehe ich das falsch?


 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber die Einstecktiefe wird so bei ca. max 200mm liegen....eher etwas drunter.
> G.


 
Genau, wenn man dem gemessenen Glauben schenkt dürfte die max. Einstecktiefe der Stütze so ziemlich genau irgendwo zwischen 19-20cm liegen (385-193=192mm) .

Edit: 
Hieße für dich also, dass du deinen Sattel komplett auf die verbleibenden 68mm (33+35mm für Stützenkopf und rote Rändelmutter), absenken könntest. 

Genug der Rechnerei, mir wird schon ganz schwindlig


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2012)

Ich brauch auch mal kurz nen Tipp.

Max. Einbautiefe bei meinem Rahmen: 250mm

Tour-Einstellung, Oberkannte Schnellspanner bis Auflage des Sattels auf dem Sattelkopf: 250mm

Mindesteinstecktiefe liegt bei 100mm

max. Einstecktiefe der 385/125: 193mm

D.h. die 385/125 müsste doch eigentlich Prima passen oder wie kann ich das jetzt genauestens berechnen?

Bei Tour kann der Hub ja komplett ausgefahren sein, habe ich dann ne Einstecktiefe von 135mm ?


----------



## veraono (5. September 2012)

Wenn du das o.g. auf deinen Fall beziehst könntest du sogar eine 150/435mm fahren. 
Die hätte oben raus 25mm mehr Mindestauszug im ausgefahrenen Zustand, also insgesamt c.a. 22,5cm passt also für dich bei 25cm Tour-Einstellung mit ordentlich Luft. 
Nach unten hat sie demnach 435-385-25mm= ebenfalls c.a. 25mm mehr Einstecktiefe, kommt also mit c.a. 22,5cm und deinen 25cm max. ebenfalls noch locker hin. 
Sprich du könntest die lange Stütze auch noch bis zum Anschlag per Schnellspanner absenken und hättest ebenfalls nur die restlichen c.a. 7cm Aufbauhöhe der Sattelklemmung und roten Rändelmutter. 

Die 385mm hätte bei dir eine min. Einstecktiefe von 385-250mm= c.a. 135mm würde also bei 100mm Limit auch locker passen (die KS-Stützen selbst haben m.E. ohnehin schon 120mm Mindesteinstecktiefe), spricht aber Angesichts des o.g. außer ein paar Gramm eig. nichts für die kürzere Stütze.

Edit: Baut natürlich, wie alles was ich schon geschrieben hab, auf den zitierten Messungen vom Phone... auf


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2012)

> Wenn du das o.g. auf deinen Fall beziehst könntest du sogar eine 150/435mm fahren.
> Die hätte oben raus 25mm mehr Mindestauszug im ausgefahrenen Zustand,  also insgesamt c.a. 22,5cm passt also für dich bei 25cm Tour-Einstellung  mit ordentlich Luft.
> Nach unten hat sie demnach 435-385-25mm= ebenfalls c.a. 25mm mehr  Einstecktiefe, kommt also mit c.a. 22,5cm und deinen 25cm max. ebenfalls  noch locker hin.
> Sprich du könntest die lange Stütze auch noch bis zum Anschlag per  Schnellspanner absenken und hättest ebenfalls nur die restlichen c.a.  7cm Aufbauhöhe der Sattelklemmung und roten Rändelmutter.



Danke schonmal!

Alter verwalter, so ganz einfach is das echt nicht, umso erstaunter bin ich, dass noch keiner nen Rechner oder ne Matrix gebaut hat.

Bei meiner aktuellen Thomson Stütze mit 410mm besteht das Problem, dass wenn ich diese voll versenke, diese immer noch mit 160mm rausguckt, da würde ich ganz gerne noch etwas mehr runter kommen.

Nur 7cm Aufbauhöhe wäre natürlich sehr sexy 

Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt kapiert, und werde mir das mit der Supernatural mal überlegen. Ne Reverb is mir zu teuer, und was Remote angeht bin ich auch noch hin & hergerissen. Ist schwierig zu beurteilen solange man keine unterm Arsch hatte. Mal geschwind den Hebel unterm Sattel ziehen erscheint mir nicht so aufwendig, und solange es bergab geht bleibt die Stütze einfach komplett unten, da ich eh immer im Stehen runterfahre. D.h. für mich gibt es nur zwei sinnvolle Setups, und zwar Tour (voll-ausgefahren) und Bergab (voll-versenkt).

Und auf dieses Kabelwirrwarr hab ich ansich auch kein Bock, trotzdem ist das mit dem Hebel sicher nochmal ne Ecke bequemer.


----------



## veraono (5. September 2012)

Bei der Supernatural kannst auch einfach ohne Fernbedienung kaufen und wenns dich nervt später aufrüsten. Gibts separat als Upgrade-Set zu kaufen. Jemand aus dem Forum hat auch mal Kombihebel gefräst, für Fernbedienungs und Handbetrieb.

Ich persönlich find die Funktion ohne Fernbedienung für meine Belange perfekt, würde keine zusätzl. Kabel mehr haben wollen (hatte auch mal eine FB montiert) aber da gibts auch ganz militante Verfechter der Gegenseite 
... Gschmacksach.

Ach ja, für die 7cm Resthöhe musst du aber bei 25cm Tour-Auszug selbst bei 150mm Verstellbereich noch den Schnellspanner aufmachen, gelle.


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2012)

> Ach ja, für die 7cm Resthöhe musst du aber bei 25cm Tour-Auszug selbst  bei 150mm Verstellbereich noch den Schnellspanner aufmachen



Achso, das bringt mir aber nix.

Wieviel Resthöhe hätte ich dann wenn ich den Schnellspanner bei 25cm Tour-Auszug nicht bemühe?


----------



## veraono (6. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Achso, das bringt mir aber nix.
> 
> Wieviel Resthöhe hätte ich dann wenn ich den Schnellspanner bei 25cm Tour-Auszug nicht bemühe?


 
Zeichne es dir mal auf, simpel. Bei 25cm Auszugshöhe und 15cm Verstellbereich sind es 25-15cm= c.a. 10cm Auszug im abgesenkten Zustand. 
also sprich c.a. 3cm kannst du mit dem Schnellspanner theoretisch noch absenken bis die Rändelmutter der Stütze am Schnellspanner anstößt. Die Anschaffung lohnt sich deshalb aber definitiv trotzdem.

Alternativ kannst natürlich auch eine Rase Black Mamba nehmen, die ist schwerer und deutl. teuerer, gibts nur mit Fernbedienung aber die kann den ganzen Verstellbereich abdecken. Wie es bei der mit Kompatibilität zu deiner max. Einstecktiefe aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. September 2012)

> Zeichne es dir mal auf, simpel. Bei 25cm Auszugshöhe und 15cm  Verstellbereich sind es 25-15cm= c.a. 10cm Auszug im abgesenkten  Zustand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke das passt schon, auch mit 10cm Resthöhe kann ich gut leben. 
Da warte ich mal auf ein Schnapperl, und dann werde ich mir wohl doch mal ne KS Supernatural anschaffen, ohne Remote. Die LEV gibt es ja auch nur als Remote - außerdem ist das ein riesen Lieferzirkus um das Teil. Danke nochmal!

Die Rase Black Mamba hatte ich mir vor nem 1 Jahr schonmal überlegt gehabt, bin aber zum Glück schnell davon abgekommen.

Edit: Direkt mal ne KS Supernatural bestellt, sollte also bis zum Wochenende oder spätestens nächste Woche da sein. 165 EUR bei Kurbelix wenn noch jemand sucht!


----------



## vitaminc (8. September 2012)

@veraono
Nochmals Danke für das Rechnen, veraono.

Die Sattelstütze passt perfekt. Steckt komplett bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen, so dass die Resthöhe auf dem absoluten Minimum ist, und wenn ich die 150mm voll ausfahre habe ich die optimale Tourenposition.

Etwas seitliches Spiel hat die Stütze, merkt man aber beim Fahren nicht.

Auf Remote kann ich verzichten, das merke ich jetzt schon.

Am Montag kommen dann noch die neuen Laufräder, ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro, man man, ist echt wie Weihnachten


----------



## veraono (12. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze passt perfekt. Steckt komplett bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen, so dass die Resthöhe auf dem absoluten Minimum ist, und wenn ich die 150mm voll ausfahre habe ich die optimale Tourenposition.


 
Keine Ursache, die genannten Angaben scheinen tatsächlich nicht sonderlich genau zu sein, sonst hättest du ja noch etwas Luft zwischen Rändelmutter und Schnellspanner haben müssen  
Aber schön dass es so perfekt passt .
Und ja, das klingt echt nach Weihnachten und ein bisschen Ostern.


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2012)

@veraono
Ich kann die Stütze doch nicht ganz versenken, hatte beim Testen mein Rucksack nicht an. Mit Rucksack kann ich die Stütze nicht ganz versenken, passt aber immer noch perfekt.

Inzwischen sind auch die Flow EX montiert. Morgen der erste Ausritt.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich kann die Stütze doch nicht ganz versenken, hatte beim Testen mein Rucksack nicht an.


 
Werd nicht schlau draus, 
ziehst du mit Rucksack deine Stütze weiter aus als ohne? (oder willst du sie gar IM Rucksack versenken) ? 

Und heisst Das jetzt, dass im Tourenmodus doch noch Luft zwischen Rändelmutter und Schnellspanner ist (die Rechnung also quasi eher stimmt) oder, dass die Stütze nun doch zu lang für deine Rahmen-Einstecktiefe ist und sich nicht bis zum Anschlag in den Rahmen stecken lässt ( und die Rechnung quasi noch grottiger ist) .


----------



## vitaminc (13. September 2012)

@veraono


> Werd nicht schlau draus,
> ziehst du mit Rucksack deine Stütze weiter aus als ohne? (oder willst du sie gar IM Rucksack versenken) ?
> 
> Und heisst Das jetzt, dass im Tourenmodus doch noch Luft zwischen  Rändelmutter und Schnellspanner ist (die Rechnung also quasi eher  stimmt) oder, dass die Stütze nun doch zu lang für deine  Rahmen-Einstecktiefe ist und sich nicht bis zum Anschlag in den Rahmen  stecken lässt ( und die Rechnung quasi noch grottiger ist)



Evtl. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich muss mit Rucksack die Stütze weiter ausziehen als ohne Rucksack. So habe ich dann im Tourenmodus zwischen Schnellspanner und KS-Mutter dann doch etwas Luft, so dass die Rechnung zuvor aufgeht.

Die Stütze ist nicht zu lang, sondern passt perfekt, trotz dass ich etwas Luft zwischen Schnellspanner und KS-Mutter.


----------



## veraono (13. September 2012)

Ist doch schön, heißt die Werte passen doch ziemlich gut.


----------



## vitaminc (13. September 2012)

Etwas seitliches Spiel ist bei der Supernatural als "normal" anzusehen?


----------



## trailblitz (13. September 2012)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aleph (19. September 2012)

Meine Dropzone hat noch nicht so viele Kilometer gesehen (500-1000km), aber leider funktioniert sie nicht mehr wie am ersten Tag. Deshalb habe ich zur Reinigung angesetzt. Scheinbar hat der erste Tropfen Wasser (Wasserhahn) die Technik besiegt. Ich kann die Stütze von Hand ohne Betätigung des Hebels vollständig ein und ausfahren, wobei die Stütze wieder ausfährt. Die Arretierung scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren. 

Ich habe die blaue Mutter entfernt, die rote Kappe auf der Oberseite gelöst und anschließend die Einheit auseinander gezogen. Bis auf die Hinterscheidungen am Hebel ist die Stütze sehr sauber. Auch ohne sie gereinigt zu haben. 

Ich habe keine Beschreibung des internen Aufbaus gefunden. Wie komme ich weiter?


----------



## siebenacht (20. September 2012)

@ aleph
Hier gibt es ein paar Infos zum Vorgänger, wird wohl aber ähnlich sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456667&page=2
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.
Gruß 78


----------



## MyFidelity (23. September 2012)

Aladan schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Dropzone bekommen und musste sie gleich wieder zurückschicken. Da sie 30 Euro günstiger war als die Super Natural habe ich die 15mm Versatz ignoriert (hätte auch gepasst) und über die Info "Einsatzgebiet Downhill/Freeride" hinweggesehen. _*Aber das führt dazu das ich meinen Sattel beim Canyon Nerve XC nicht in waage bekomme.*_ Hatte nicht auf dem Schirm das die Sitzrohre bei den Downhillern wohl stärker geneigt sind...



Hat hier schon jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht? War kurz davor mir die Dropzone für mein Stumpjumper zu bestellen, aber nach dem Beitrag bin ich mir nicht mehr so 100% sicher...


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. September 2012)

fahre sie an meinem Izimu DH'ler und bekomme den Sattel problemlos in alle Lagen montiert..kann echt nicht nachvollziehen eines derartigen Problems


----------



## MyFidelity (24. September 2012)

Mhm, okay. Die paar Grad Unterschied im Sitzrohrwinkel sollten da also keine große Rolle spielen?


----------



## osbow (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab aktuell das Problem mit meiner neuen Supernatural und meinem Stereo. Die Schiene ist schon auf den max. Neigungswinkel eingestellt aber ich kriege den Sattel nicht in eine waagerechte Position. Kann ich die KS verkehrt herum montieren damit der Winkel wieder passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollomat (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi, hab das folgende Problem an meiner 150er Supernatural nach der letzten  "Hochdruck-Reinigung" : die Stütze lässt sich nicht mehr in der Höhe fixieren, d.h. sie ist immer komplett ausgefahren und lässt sich auch einfach runter drücken, ohne dass ich den Hebel bedienen muss.
Ich befürchte, dass vielleicht etwas den Kolben blockiert, der die Stütze fixiert 
Hat jmd schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt und es ohne einschicken wieder hin gekriegt ?? Oder ne Ahnung, was es sein könnte ??


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Oktober 2012)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Hi, hab das folgende Problem an meiner 150er Supernatural nach der letzten  "Hochdruck-Reinigung" : die Stütze lässt sich nicht mehr in der Höhe fixieren, d.h. sie ist immer komplett ausgefahren und lässt sich auch einfach runter drücken, ohne dass ich den Hebel bedienen muss.
> Ich befürchte, dass vielleicht etwas den Kolben blockiert, der die Stütze fixiert
> Hat jmd schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt und es ohne einschicken wieder hin gekriegt ?? Oder ne Ahnung, was es sein könnte ??


Bestimmt oben der Ventil-Knopf welcher vom Hebel gedrückt wird blockiert?! Schau da mal, hatte ich auch schon, gerade mit Wasser spült man da gerne Dreck zwischen. Habs dann immer mit ordentlich WD40/Brunox/"was gerade da ist" sauber gespült da oben.


----------



## Ollomat (25. Oktober 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bestimmt oben der Ventil-Knopf welcher vom Hebel gedrückt wird blockiert?! Schau da mal, hatte ich auch schon, gerade mit Wasser spült man da gerne Dreck zwischen. Habs dann immer mit ordentlich WD40/Brunox/"was gerade da ist" sauber gespült da oben.



...hab ich auch schon versucht, hat aber leider nix gebracht - hab sie jetzt doch mal eingeschickt...mal abwarten, was bei raus kommt ..aber Danke für den Tip !


----------



## Endurist94 (22. November 2012)

Hey Leute,
Ich hätte mal eine frage. Kann man bei der Kindshock Supernatural mit Hebel am Sattel einen Remothebel nachrüsten?


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. November 2012)

Sollte mit dem ganz normalen Nachrüst-Kit gehen...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a60041/remote-kit-blau.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de
Nur mal als Beispiel, gibts aber auch in vielen anderen Farben


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Dezember 2012)

was ist denn der unterschied zur lev das den heftigen mehrpreis rechtfertigt?


----------



## duke999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Gibts hier Leute die ne KS mit nem Körpergewicht von über 90 kg gefahren sind? 

Habe vor, mir diese zu holen:

http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/product.asp?id=59&show_list=1

Ich finde nirgends mehr ne Gewichtsbegrenzung. Hat KS die abgeschafft?!


----------



## maddog8880 (23. Dezember 2012)

Habe 88 kg Körpergewicht. Plus Klamotten und Ausrüstung ( 3 Liter Trinkblase, etc) dürfte ich auf mindestens 95 kg kommen.

Bin mit meiner KS Supernatural jetzt 4000km problemslos gefahren. Habe mir jetzt sogar noch die Remote nachgerüstet. 

Die Supernatural ist `ne Top Sattelstütze!

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2012)

Worin besteht denn der Unterschied von der Supernatural zur Lev. Irgendwie scheint da Kindshock Konkurrenzprodukte am Start zu haben.


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Dezember 2012)

einfach mal als Suchbild betrachten und auch Du wirst die Unterschiede entdecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Dezember 2012)

duke999 schrieb:


> Gibts hier Leute die ne KS mit nem Körpergewicht von über 90 kg gefahren sind?


 
Ja, zweimal KS (mit zeitweise deutlich mehr Gesamtgewicht) über längeren Zeitraum gefahren, völlig ohne Probleme.


----------



## hnx (1. Januar 2013)

Lohnt es sich eine 2011er Dropzone Remote zu kaufen oder hat sich da seitdem was an der Technik getan, daß man davon abraten muss?


----------



## Heckisack (25. Januar 2013)

Hab seit ca. 3 Wochen eine Dropzone (ohne Remote) am Stumpjumper verbaut. An sich macht das Teil ja einen vernünftigen Eindruck, allerdings muckt sie doch ganz schön rum:

Bleibt beim absenken zwischendurch immer wieder mal stehen, fährt mal schneller, mal langsam aus. Das ganze tritt vornehmlich auf wenn ich wirklich auf dem Rad sitze, wenn ich sie "per Hand" absenke geht das besser.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Braucht die nagelneue Stütze eine "Einlaufzeit"? Machen ihr die Temperaturen zu schaffen (wobei das Rad  z.B. heute den ganzen Tag im Gebäude stand...)

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen....


----------



## Puls220 (25. Januar 2013)

Bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen wird das Öl zäh und die Bewegung der Sattelstütze auch. Außerdem darf der Schnellspanner nicht zu doll angeknallt werden, sonst läuft sie auch zu zäh. 

Von Einlaufzeit hab' ich aber nichts bemerkt


----------



## Heckisack (25. Januar 2013)

Hab versucht den Schnellspanner möglichst Sattelstützenfreundlich einzustellen. Dass das Öl höher viskos wird ist klar, komisch ist das unterschiedliche Verhalten beim Daraufsitzen <-> Handbetätigung.
Ich hab in einem amerikanischen Forum gelesen dass die die untere eloxierte Platte mit einem kleinen Bohrer anbohren. Dann soll der Mechanismus wohl flüssiger laufen?!?
Halte persönlich von solchen Experimenten erstmal nichts, hab ja noch Garantie falls wirklich was an meinem Modell sein sollte...

EDIT: Man ist ja nicht vor eigener Dummheit gefeit... 
Hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen und ich hab gerade rumprobiert und dann fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: Wenn die Sattelspitze dem Hebel im Weg ist kann der Spaß nicht funktionieren. Der Hebel konnte nicht den vollen Weg gehen und somit hat dass zu dem stotterigen Verhalten geführt. Sattel ist jetzt einen Tick weiter vorne (war sowieso noch nicht optimiert und ist so besser) und schon geht es flüssig. Noch nicht optimal, evtl muss ich den Hebel etwas kürzen. Ist aber auch ein Riesenteil...


----------



## phi84 (25. Januar 2013)

Versuch es doch mal mit einer Sattelklemme die man mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel auf die geforderten 7Nm (?) anziehen kann.
Dazu noch eine Haftpaste anstatt Fett ins Sattelrohr.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand seine KS Super Natural schonmal zerlegt?

Ich stehe zwischen der Entscheidung mir die LEV oder Supernatural zu kaufen, letztere wäre die Version ohne Remote am Lenker. Beide wären in der 150mm Version für mich von Interesse. Jedoch gefällt mir das Rot am Hebel sowie der Überwurfmutter der Supernatural nicht. Ich würde beide Teile abmontieren und in schwarz eloxieren lassen. Ist das Zerlegen der Stütze ohne größere Schwierigkeiten möglich?


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. Februar 2013)

Aktuell gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Meine KS Super Natural bockte rum. "Bockte" weil ich sie eingeschickt habe. Meine Super Natural fuhr zwar ganz normal nach oben und unten, auch bei kälteren Temperaturen.

Allerdings fiel seit dem Wochenende die Stütze um ein paar cm wieder nach unten. Die Stütze konnte ich komplett hochfahren, danach fiel sie aber sofort um 1-2cm runter. Ohne dass ich den Sattel belastet habe.

Ansonsten ist die KS Supernatural eine schöne Stütze. Ich werde mal berichten woran es lag.


----------



## Predator_Jo (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch schon mal einer die Dropzone zerlegt? Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.

Ich wollte die rote Überwurfmutter durch eine andere Farbe ersetzen und um selbige ab zu bekommen muss man die Stütze zerlegen.

In der Anleitung sieht das auch ganz einfach aus, man muss "nur" die Schraube unten an der Stütze lösen. Leider löst sich bei mir die Schraube nicht, sondern es wird die untere rote Abschlußplatte mit rausgedreht (siehe Bild). Das bringt mich aber nicht weiter, weil ich das "Standrohr" damit auch nicht aus dem "Tauchrohr" bekomme. Die Kolbenstange, auf der die eigentliche Schraube sitzt dreht sich in der Kartusche mit und ich kann die Stange nicht so festhalten, dass ich die Schraube lockern könnte. Sitzt einfach zu fest.





Hat jemand einen Trick oder Hinweis für mich wie ich die Schraube abbekommen könnte? Wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny_knoe (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
bei meiner i950 hat sich eine menge Dreck um den Auslösebolzen angesammelt und er funktioniert nur noch "knirschend" und hakt ab und zu. Die Reinigung gestaltet sich etwas schwierig, also wollte ich den Stützenkopf entfernen um so gründlicher arbeiten zu können und nicht noch weiter Schmutz in das Innenleben zu befördern. Nach dieser Anleitung http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html ist der Kopf nur geschraubt, allerdings auch mit einer hartnäckigen Gewindesicherung versehen. Habe schon recht rohe Gewalt angewendet, aber ich bekomme den Kopf einfach nicht los gedreht. Irgendwelche Tips dazu?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tribal84 (16. Februar 2013)

habe eine ks dropzone remote und mir nun den sattelauslosehebel bestellt. .
bekomme den aber einfach nicht montiert da anscheinend die zughalterung vom remote zug im weg ist..

ist das richtig?  brauch ich da noch andere Ersatzteile ausser den eigentlichen hebel?


----------



## wallacexiv (8. März 2013)

Weiß einer was die Super Natural in 31,6mm und 435mm und 150 wiegt?


----------



## Nforcer (18. März 2013)

Es hat sich doch schonmal jemand so eine Lenkerbedienung selber gebaut, für eine Stütze mit Hebel unter dem Sattel.
Leider finde ich den Beitrag und die Bilder dazu nicht mehr. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

Es gab mal einen Post diesbzgl. Das sah aber alles mehr gebastelt als "sauber" aus.


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7978346&postcount=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (19. März 2013)

Kurze wichtige Frage: Kann ich den Hebel nur nach oben betätigen oder auch nach unten?


Fährt sie von allein wieder aus, wenn ich am Hebel ziehe?


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Kurze wichtige Frage: Kann ich den Hebel nur nach oben betätigen oder auch nach unten?
> Fährt sie von allein wieder aus, wenn ich am Hebel ziehe?




Nur  nach oben und fährt von alleine wieder raus.


----------



## onkel2306 (19. März 2013)

Danke. Habe eben eine gebraucht bekommen und hatte etwas angst das sie nicht ausfährt. War wohl aber nur etwas fest, weil sie 5 Tage Eingfahren im Paket lag. Musste nur etwas Kräftiger ziehen beim ersten ausfahren.


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> ...Musste nur etwas Kräftiger ziehen beim ersten ausfahren.



Das ist völlig normal!


----------



## onkel2306 (19. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig normal!



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt und gehöre nun zu den glücklichen Kind shock supernatural Besitzern


----------



## Nforcer (19. März 2013)

@Dice8 : Super danke


----------



## evilesel (24. März 2013)

Hallo, 
für meinen neuen Rahmen möchte ich mir gerne eine Dropzone oder Supernatural zulegen.

Ich habe jetzt dazu eine frage, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich noch die Version mit 125mm hub fahren kann oder ob ich doch zur 100 mm version greifen muss.

Das Sitzrohr ist recht lang und ich denke bei der 125mm version müsste die sattelstütze komplett in das sitzrohr gesteckt werden oder sie ist zu hoch....

Um Sicher zu gehen, benötige ich nun das Mass von unterkante ( roter schraubaufsatz ) bis anfang wo der sattel dann aufliegt.

Habe eine Bild angehängt, Danke im voraus.

Wieviel mm in der 125mm Version??


----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2013)

18,5cm bei der Dropzone 125mm 385mm


----------



## pro-wheels (24. März 2013)

ca18cm


----------



## evilesel (24. März 2013)

Danke!
und bei der supernatural ?

Ist der unterschied der beiden nur der offset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2013)

Ich würde die Dropzone nehmen. Habe die selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Kostet ohne Remote bei BC 115.


----------



## duke999 (24. März 2013)

evilesel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das Sitzrohr ist recht lang und ich denke bei der 125mm version müsste die sattelstütze komplett in das sitzrohr gesteckt werden oder sie ist zu hoch....



Wieso ist das ein Problem die KS komplett in das Sitzrohr zu stecken? Und zu hoch ist doch wegen der stufenlosen Verstellung auch kein Problem, oder?!

Ich frage weil ich mir eine KS mit 150mm Verstellbereich bestellt habe.


----------



## accutrax (24. März 2013)

wenn es gerade um das thema geht...bei der 150mm/435mm supernatural sinds knapp 22cm

gruss accu


----------



## hömma (25. März 2013)

duke999 schrieb:


> Und zu hoch ist doch wegen der stufenlosen Verstellung auch kein Problem, oder?!



Stufenlos hin oder her, das würde ich schon als extrem störend empfinden, wenn ich die Stütze nicht einfach komplett ausziehen könnte, sondern jedes Mal herumregulieren müsste, bis ich die richtige Höhe gefunden habe.


----------



## duke999 (26. März 2013)

Ich brauch mal euren Rat, heute ist meine KS Supernatural mit 31,6 mm Durchmesser eingetroffen. Ich habe einen Carbonrahmen mit 34,9 Sitzrohr-Durchmesser. Also auch schon eine Reduzierhülse bereitliegen gehabt.
Alles montiert und festgestellt das ich leichtes Spiel habe, laut Messschieber sind es max. 0,10 mm. 

Die KS erreicht die 31,6 mm geradeso, es ist eher eine Tendenz zu 31,5 mm zu messen. Das werden die wohl mit Toleranz begründen...

Meine original Carbonstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 35,0 mm und lässt sich straff montieren, also Übermaß.

Was tun??


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2013)

Wie genau sind eigentlich die Gewichtsempfehlungen bei der Dropzone zu nehmen? (Empfehlung liegt bei max. 90 KG)

Würde mir gerne eine bestellen, allerdings liege ich mit kompletter Ausrüstung bei knapp 95 Kg


----------



## duke999 (27. März 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wie genau sind eigentlich die Gewichtsempfehlungen bei der Dropzone zu nehmen? (Empfehlung liegt bei max. 90 KG)
> 
> Würde mir gerne eine bestellen, allerdings liege ich mit kompletter Ausrüstung bei knapp 95 Kg



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, aber bei den 2013er Modellen von KS kann ich nirgends mehr eine Gewichtseinschränkung finden. Das war letztes Jahr noch anders.


----------



## Nforcer (27. März 2013)

Hat jemand vielleicht mal Zeit zu messen um wieviel Grad man den Hebel bei der Dropzone (nicht Remote) ziehen muss um den Sattel abzusenken oder auszufahren.
Also von Anschlag bis Anschlag beim Hebel.


----------



## duke999 (27. März 2013)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht mal Zeit zu messen um wieviel Grad man den Hebel bei der Dropzone (nicht Remote) ziehen muss um den Sattel abzusenken oder auszufahren.
> Also von Anschlag bis Anschlag beim Hebel.



Grundstellung Hebel bis Stellung Hebel wo Zylinder ausfährt:

ca 20°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (27. März 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wie genau sind eigentlich die Gewichtsempfehlungen bei der Dropzone zu nehmen? (Empfehlung liegt bei max. 90 KG)
> 
> Würde mir gerne eine bestellen, allerdings liege ich mit kompletter Ausrüstung bei knapp 95 Kg



Es hat mal bei pinkbike wer von KS gepostet, daß die Stützen keine Gewichtsempfehlung haben. Also belastbar jenseits von dem, was der Mensch normal aufbringen kann.


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2013)

Top Danke :thumbup:


----------



## FloriLori (27. März 2013)

Ich stehe im Moment vor der Frage ob ich mir die Dropzone, die Supernatural oder eine Reverb holen soll. Bei der Reverb weiß ich halt dass der Service stimmt. Hab eine Stütze eingeschickt und direkt eine neue erhalten ohne wenn und aber....


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2013)

Hab die erste Serie I900 von KS auch zweimal eingeschickt, sofort ohne Probleme Ersatz bekommen.
Da war der Service minimum so gut wie der von RS!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. März 2013)

Ich tendiere ja eher zur Supernatural und die wäre meine klare Empfehlung!
Bei der Dropzone haste halt den Sattelversatz nach hinten, was den Sitzwinkel
flacher macht, das könnte sich bei steileren Anstiegen "negativ" auswirken...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Dropzone nehmen. Habe die selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Kostet ohne Remote bei BC 115.



Hab mir die auch bei BC geholt als ich zufällig den Schnäppchen-Preis dort gesehen hab.
Ein absolut geiles Teil für das Geld, war eine super Investition.
Und mit dem Hebel finde ich persönlich sogar noch besser als mit Fernbedienung, obwohl mein Rahmen ne eigene Kabelführung dafür hat.
Wenn überhaupt mit FB, dann nur die wesentlich teurere Lev, wo das Kabel starr bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2013)

Ich fahre auch schon ein halbes Jahr die Supernatural, auch nur mit Hebel unter dem Sitz. Absolut problemlos, gute Anschaffung!

Wenn das Teil 2 Jahre hält, bin ich glücklich und die nächste (hoffentlich leichtere) Stütze kann kommen.


----------



## Nforcer (4. April 2013)

Fährt eure Dropzone auch aus ohne dass man den Hebel betätigt, wenn man das Rad am Sattel hoch hebt?
Habe nun schon die zweite Dropzone die das macht.


----------



## Dice8 (4. April 2013)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Fährt eure Dropzone auch aus ohne dass man den Hebel betätigt, wenn man das Rad am Sattel hoch hebt?
> Habe nun schon die zweite Dropzone die das macht.



Macht meine auch und ist wohl völlig "normal"


----------



## vitaminc (4. April 2013)

Ja, ist normal !!


----------



## Nforcer (10. April 2013)

Mein Beitrag zur DIY remote:

Remote für die Kindshock Dropzone nachgerüstet. Funktioniert nach der 1. Ausfahrt einwandfrei


----------



## onkel2306 (10. April 2013)

Was ich nicht verstehe - Wieso rüstet ihr das Remote denn nach? Ich habe jetzt seit einer Woche eine Kindshock am Rad und bin 3 mal damit unterwegs gewesen. Es stört mich in keiner Hinsicht schnell eine Hand zu nehmen und den Hebel zu betätigen. Meiner Ansicht nach sprechen Gewichtsnachteil, höherer Preis, schwierige/neue Leitungsverlegung und auch ein für mich nicht ersichtlicher Nutzen gegen so einen Remotehebel am Lenker. Belehrt mich eines Besseren - aber ich finde es quatsch.


----------



## _mike_ (10. April 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe - Wieso rüstet ihr das Remote denn nach? Ich habe jetzt seit einer Woche eine Kindshock am Rad und bin 3 mal damit unterwegs gewesen. Es stört mich in keiner Hinsicht schnell eine Hand zu nehmen und den Hebel zu betätigen. Meiner Ansicht nach sprechen Gewichtsnachteil, höherer Preis, schwierige/neue Leitungsverlegung und auch ein für mich nicht ersichtlicher Nutzen gegen so einen Remotehebel am Lenker. Belehrt mich eines Besseren - aber ich finde es quatsch.


 
Word 

Ich will keine Leitung haben und kann für mich darin nur Nachteile sehen.
Leider gibts nur wenig Modelle mit Hebel.


----------



## Nforcer (10. April 2013)

Das kann ich für mich nicht sagen. Bin nur eine Tour ohne Remote gefahren und habe da gemerkt, dass eine Remote für mich gut ist.
Ich habe oft Situationen wo es mir zu schnell und zu ruppig ist um eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen.
Die zusätzliche Leitung und Hebel stören mich natürlich auch. Das nehme ich aber in Kauf um den Komfort der Remote zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

Das mit dem Remote ist eine reine Sache vom Fahrstil und welche Art von Trails man ständig unter den Reifen hat.
Da gibts ansich kein pauschales schlechter oder besser. Hat beides seine Vorteile...

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. April 2013)

Ich sehe das so: Vorausschauend fahren! Abgesenkt wird kurz vor dem Trail, bevor es technisch wird. Stellenweise wird im Wiegetritt gefahren um zu überbrücken bis man den Sattel wieder sicher hochstellen kann...
Somit erspare ich mir ein weiteres lästiges und hässliches Kabel.
Bin mit Remote auch schon gefahren, mir persönlich reicht der Hebel unter dem Sattel...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (10. April 2013)

Mal eine andere Frage. Wie habt die Leute mit Remote denn die Zugverlegung gelöst. Wenn ich die Stütze einfahre dann knickt die Leitung immer zur Seite so dass diese beim Fahren stört.


----------



## hnx (11. April 2013)

Mein Zug läuft entlang des Oberrohrs auf der linken Seite links um das Steuerrohr rum. Remoteschalter rechts. Die Kabelbinder habe ich so befestigen, daß der Zug im eingefahrenen Zustand nach unten weggeht (es bildet sich eine Art "Schlaufe" Richtung Dämpfer).


----------



## walktheline (11. April 2013)

hallo,

mal eine kurze nachfrage...
ich habe mich jetzt hier durch einige seiten gelesen, habe auch einige tips gefunden, aber keine endgültige geballte info. vielleicht kann es mir jemand kurz zusammenfassen oder die richtige seite hier linken.

meine dropzone 125mm ohne remote hat seit einiger zeit das problem, dass sie zum einen im komplett ausgefahrenen oder teilausgefahrenen zustand ca. 1cm nachgibt wie einer gefederte sattelstütze. damit habe ich mich teilweise abgefunden.
seit ca. 2 Wochen bleibt sie aber zusaätzlich auch nicht mehr ganz unten.
wenn man sie komplett absenkt fährt sie alleine und automatisch ca. 2-3 cm hoch, wenn ich den hebel dann zig mal ziehe und sie herunterdrücke bleibt sie irgendwann - wie sie lustig ist auch schonmal unten.
eingefahren und die rote überwurfmutter gelöst habe ich mehrfach um evtl. entstandenen überdruck abzulassen, leider ohne jeden erfolg.

ich möchte das teil also gerne zerlegen und mal nachsehen, was da los ist. 
gibt es jetzt einen link zu einer Anleitung? hat jemand selbiges problem behoben ohne sie einzuschicken?

vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. April 2013)

So, wie sich das anhört, ist der eigentliche Zylinder im Inneren der Stütze defekt. Soweit ich weiss, lässt sich dieser nicht warten, also ab damit zum Service...
Hatte dasselbe mal bei einer i900, diese wurde anstandslos erneuert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. April 2013)

Bist du sicher, dass du die vorherigen Seiten gelesen hast? Ich meine mich zu Erinnerung, dass das nur mit dem Druck zu tun hat und durch das kurze Öffnen einer Schraube zum Luft ablassen gelöst werden kann. Bin jetzt aber auch zu faul den Beitrag zu suchen


----------



## walktheline (11. April 2013)

wenn dirt innerhalb der kartusche ein defekt ist, muss dieser doch auch zu reparieren lassen.  
ich glaub ich hab die RG nicht mehr. 
also wird das dung am WE zerlegt. ich mache ein paar bilder...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. April 2013)

Es gibt bereits einen sehr interessanten Thread zu der Thematik incl. Bilder
und verschiedenen Lösungsansätzen um die 900er wieder flott zu kriegen...

Das ist aber IMHO nur von den wenigsten hier zu bewerkstelligen.

Ich selbst habe schon den einen oder anderen Dämpfer geöffnet, Gabeln ebenso,
aber zur Wartung bzw. Neubefüllung einer Kindshock muss man sich Befüllarmaturen
selbst herstellen usw...

Dazu kommt noch, dass man evtl. einen neuen Quadring benötigt, der nicht so
einfach zu beschaffen ist...


----------



## wallacexiv (12. April 2013)

Wo gibts denn die KS Supernatural 31,6mm non Remote zur Zeit besonders preiswert?

Gibt es dazu auch ein schwarzes Color Kit? Ist der Umbau recht aufwendig?


----------



## trojahner (16. April 2013)

Sind die Durchmesser der Rohre ( das obere Rohr wo der Sattelklemmkopf aufgeschraubt ist) bei der 30,9 und 31,6 Variante gleich? Könnte eventuell jemand mit einer 31,6 mal bitte den Durchmesser unterhalb des Klemmkopfes messen?

Weiß jemand, wo man Ersatzteile für KS bekommt? Ich suche nämlich einen Klemmkopf für eine Dropzone.

Nachtrag:

Vielen Dank - hat sich erledigt. Hab jetzt einen Klemmkopf gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. April 2013)

Und wo?
Lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben


----------



## trojahner (18. April 2013)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Und wo?
> Lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben




Hier gibt es einige Ersatzteile für KS: http://www.bike-components.de/index...e78b7337dd6f344&limit=20&filter_id=406&order=

Es gibt zwar die Köpfe für Dropzone und Supernatural, aber leider gibt es für die Dropzone keine Remotevariante. Ist auch leider nicht bestellbar.


----------



## GanzerKutsch (1. Mai 2013)

Servus miteinander,
weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, ob man die KS 950I Seatpost mit "I-Beam-System" umbauen kann auf eine "normale" Sattelhalterung, da mir die Stütze sonst nichts bringt...  


Gruaß


----------



## Christian8 (8. Mai 2013)

Moin moin... hab gerade meine Supernatural mit remote montiert. Nun ist das Problem das sich der Remotehebel nach dem betätigen nicht allein zurückstellt sondern halb betätigt bleibt und die Stütze langsam wieder ausfährt.... Der kleine Hebel an dem Sattelstützenkopf, wo der Zug eingehängt wird lässt sich auch ziemlich leicht bewegen. Eigentlich müsste der doch unter Spannung stehen damit sich der Remotehebel von allein wieder zurückstellt oder? Kein Bock das ding zurück zu schicken. Vielleicht weiß ja wer was ich oder die Stütze falsch macht...
mfg


----------



## Deleted 235133 (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Hebel betätigt bleibt kann eigentlich nur irgendwo der Zug hängen.....Guck mal ob die Leitung vielleicht irgendwo einen engen Radius macht


----------



## hülemüll (19. Mai 2013)

Moin! 

Seit einigen Monaten fahre ich eine Dropzone und muss nun feststellen, dass sie auf den letzten 20mm nicht mehr ganz ausfährt. Sie hakt und erst durch Ziehen am Sattel fährt sie dann aus. Von aussen gefettet wurde sie regelmässig... Was nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (21. Mai 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Seit einigen Monaten fahre ich eine Dropzone und muss nun feststellen, dass sie auf den letzten 20mm nicht mehr ganz ausfährt. Sie hakt und erst durch Ziehen am Sattel fährt sie dann aus. Von aussen gefettet wurde sie regelmässig... Was nun?



Hatte niemand von Euch das Problem? Aufgemacht und frisch gefettet hab ich sie nun auch schon... Aber es schabt ein bisschen auf dem letzten Stück und bleibt dann hängen. Bevor ich sie einschicke und ewig warte, wollte ich den "Fehler" lieber selbst beseitigen. Wie habt ihr das Problem in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 235133 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre die Dropzone seit ca. einem Jahr und sie läuft immernoch wie am ersten Tag. Wenn das Problem nur auf den letzten 20 mm auftritt würde ich sagen, dass das "Tauchrohr" einen weg hat. Also einschicken


----------



## hülemüll (22. Mai 2013)

Oh Mann...  Das Teil ist drei Monate alt! Das ist meine zweite und mit Sicherheit letzte KS. Die Dinger machen IMMER Probleme bei mir.  
... und ich wiege DEUTLICH unter 90 kg


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Mai 2013)

Bin echt begeistert von der Dropzone, allerdings ist die Hebelvariante nicht gerade für schlammige, dreckige Trails geeignet.
Zum Glück kann man den Hebel sehr einfach abschrauben, den Bereich gründlich säubern und anschließend einfetten


----------



## Freefloh (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hat durch Zufall noch jemand ein Remote Set für die Natural rumliegen, welches er nicht mehr braucht bzw. benötigt?

VG


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Juni 2013)

Hat von euch schon mal wer irgendwo so eine Kabeldurchführung gesehen?







Das einzigste was ich kenne sind die Gummidinger von Rotwild, aber die will ich als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen:






Wäre schön wenn jemand weiß, wo man solche oder ähnliche Teile herbekommen kann


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Juni 2013)

Hätte ich anstatt zwei Stunden Googeln gleich mal die Feile in die Hand genommen...

So kann sich das sehen lassen:


----------



## dende24 (7. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal eine Remote nachgerüstet? Ist das Set okay und ist es schwer?


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Juni 2013)

Kann man für das Remote auch ein Kit eines anderen Herstellers nehmen? Ist ja im Prinzip nur ein Hebel und ein Bautenzug. Finde den Preis etwas überzogen.


----------



## zzyzxx (22. Juni 2013)

Hi

ich habe gerade meine Dropzone Remote bekommen und montiert. Leider fehlt beim Remote-Hebel die Schraube zum klemmen des Rings am Lenker. Ob die mir nun irgendwo raus gefallen ist oder ob sie von Beginn an fehlte, kann ich leider nicht mehr beantworten .

Meine Frage: Welche Schraube muss hier rein? Der Kopfdurchmesser scheint doch was spezielles zu sein, denn meine Schrauben passen in das Gewinde, wollen aber nicht in die Aussparung passen. Vielleicht weiß jemand die DIN? Dann kann ich die im Baumarkt kaufen. Will nicht extra nachordern müssen . Im Netz gibt es aber auch mal gar keine Informationen, die sich finden lassen 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedrik-trankilo (5. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Kann man für das Remote auch ein Kit eines anderen Herstellers nehmen? Ist ja im Prinzip nur ein Hebel und ein Bautenzug. Finde den Preis etwas überzogen.


 Hallo,
ich habe als nachträglichen Remotehebel einen (Retrofans weggelesen!)sehr stylischen Suntourdaumenshifter mit Rasterung und (wichtig) Friktion sowie einen Schaltzug, einen Schraubnippel und eine Schaltaußenhülle von Jagwire genommen. Ob die Zuganlenkung nun von vorn oder hinten, ist (wie auch anderswo) Geschmacksache.


----------



## wallacexiv (5. Juli 2013)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe als nachträglichen Remotehebel einen (Retrofans weggelesen!)sehr stylischen Suntourdaumenshifter mit Rasterung und (wichtig) Friktion sowie einen Schaltzug, einen Schraubnippel und eine Schaltaußenhülle von Jagwire genommen. Ob die Zuganlenkung nun von vorn oder hinten, ist (wie auch anderswo) Geschmacksache.



Hast du zufällig einen Link zu dem Teil? Danke!


----------



## C3lb (7. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Link zu dem Teil? Danke!


Würde mich auch interessieren. Finde den Preis für die Remote sehr fantasievoll. Hat sonst noch jemand versucht etwas selbst zu basteln?


----------



## Teuflor (8. Juli 2013)

mich auch!

Info wäre toll!

btw,

siehe in seinem fotoalbum!


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2013)

GanzerKutsch schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, ob man die KS 950I Seatpost mit "I-Beam-System" umbauen kann auf eine "normale" Sattelhalterung, da mir die Stütze sonst nichts bringt...
> 
> 
> Gruaß



Den hier hab ich dran. IBeam Supernatural und ein RailSattel. Funzt einwandfrei! 

Mal was anderes an die Community. Ich hab vor einen neuen Zug an meine i950 Supernatural Beam zu verlegen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich mit dieser Zugverstellung umgehe. Die brauch ich doch dann nicht mehr oder wie funktioniert das? Und wie bekomme ich an der Stütze das Röhrchen bzw. den Zug abmontiert? Madenschraube lösen hat nix gebracht. Und vorne wenn ich die Plastikkappe wegmache ist auch irgendwie nichts zum herausnehmen. Wäre für Tips sehr dankbar.


----------



## GanzerKutsch (9. Juli 2013)

Cool, werd mir gleich mal einen zulegen und schaun ob des ganze funktioniert. Danke für die Info 

Gruß Günni


----------



## Teuflor (10. Juli 2013)

Brauch ich das normale i950 Remotekit wenn ich meine Dropzone umbauen mag?
Finde nämlich sonst keins...


----------



## hnx (12. Juli 2013)

WeiÃ wer, ob es die Schraube die den eigentlichen Hebel/Knopf fixiert (das silberene Teil, siehe Foto) auch einzeln gibt? Meiner hat sich nÃ¤mlich zur HÃ¤lfte heute verabschiedet.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

/EDIT: Die Schraube gibt es leider nicht einzeln und 30â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen Hebel ist mir diese Kleinigkeit nicht wert. Im Baumarkt habe ich Schraube mit flachem Kopf, Mutter und Unterlegscheibe mit dem passenden Durchmesser gekauft, ~0,15â¬. HÃ¤lt besser als das Original, einzig die Schraube ist vielleicht 2mm zu lang, optischer Mangel.


----------



## Teuflor (12. Juli 2013)

zumindest so:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...hebel-fuer-i900-R-i950-R-.html?xtcr=20&xtmcl=

weniger hab ich nirgends gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (13. Juli 2013)

Also hier regt sich ja niemand von den Selbstbau-Künstlern. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal angeschaut wie das Absenksystem funktioniert und das ist ja wirklich ganz einfach.
Man baut den Hebel aus, baut sich selbst einn kürzeren Hebel der von der anderen Seite her drückt (oder dreht einfach den vorhandenen Hebel um, biegt ihn ein bisschen zurecht und kürzt ihn). Dann braucht man nur einen Hebel für den Lenker, ich habe eine Rock Shox Poploc Remote genommen. Zug dran und fertig.
Um den Hebel zu basteln habe ich eine alte Sattelklemme benutzt. Bei Bedarf mache ich gerne mal Bilder.


----------



## Teuflor (13. Juli 2013)

C3lb schrieb:


> Also hier regt sich ja niemand von den Selbstbau-Künstlern. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal angeschaut wie das Absenksystem funktioniert und das ist ja wirklich ganz einfach.
> Man baut den Hebel aus, baut sich selbst einn kürzeren Hebel der von der anderen Seite her drückt (oder dreht einfach den vorhandenen Hebel um, biegt ihn ein bisschen zurecht und kürzt ihn). Dann braucht man nur einen Hebel für den Lenker, ich habe eine Rock Shox Poploc Remote genommen. Zug dran und fertig.
> Um den Hebel zu basteln habe ich eine alte Sattelklemme benutzt. Bei Bedarf mache ich gerne mal Bilder.



Bilder währen toll


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2013)

C3lb schrieb:


> Also hier regt sich ja niemand von den Selbstbau-Künstlern. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal angeschaut wie das Absenksystem funktioniert und das ist ja wirklich ganz einfach.
> Man baut den Hebel aus, baut sich selbst einn kürzeren Hebel der von der anderen Seite her drückt (oder dreht einfach den vorhandenen Hebel um, biegt ihn ein bisschen zurecht und kürzt ihn). Dann braucht man nur einen Hebel für den Lenker, ich habe eine Rock Shox Poploc Remote genommen. Zug dran und fertig.
> Um den Hebel zu basteln habe ich eine alte Sattelklemme benutzt. Bei Bedarf mache ich gerne mal Bilder.



Mich würde eher interessieren a) was für eine Stütze du hast, und b) wie du den Zug überhaupt rausbekommen hast. An meiner i950 ist mir das immernoch ein Rätsel. Meine Lässt sich nicht mehr absenken und hochfahren! Drecksteil!


----------



## C3lb (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab eine Supernatural. Da funktioniert die Absenkung indem man, entweder mit dem Hebel oder eben über einen Zug auf einen kleinen Knopf in der mitte der Stütze oben drückt.
Ich mach morgen mal Fotos von dem Selbstgebauten Teil.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (22. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Link zu dem Teil? Danke!


Hi,
ich war im Urlaub, deshalb erst jetzt:
einen Link kann ich nicht nennen, da der Hebel ca von 93 ist. Schau die meine Fotos an, dort ist eines von dem Shifter. Soweit ich weiß, kannst duaber jeden Daumenschalter mit Friktion nehmen.


----------



## GanzerKutsch (22. Juli 2013)

Servus, das ist meine Sattelstütze und ich muss sie leider auf 30,0mm abdrehen für meinen Rahmen. Dafür müsste jedoch wenn möglich den Zug demontieren. 
Weiß irgendjemand ob ich einfach nur die Innensechskanntmadenschraube rausdrehen muss und damit ist es erledigt oder wie ich vorgehen muss ohne sie zu beschädigen?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2013)

Sorry, war noch nicht beim Radlfutzi. Hausausbau hat vorrang


----------



## Baskra (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine KS Supernatural und möchte die Farbe mittels color kit wechseln.
Wie kann ich den "roten Ring" wechseln ?

Vielen Dank

Bastian


----------



## wallacexiv (24. Juli 2013)

Kam es schon mal bei jemandem vor, dass die Stütze zischt beim rein fahren? Wenn ja woran liegt das?


----------



## .t1mo (25. Juli 2013)

Baskra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine KS Supernatural und möchte die Farbe mittels color kit wechseln.
> Wie kann ich den "roten Ring" wechseln ?
> ...



Hier ist eigentlich sehr gut beschrieben, wie man die Stütze zerlegen kann
http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2013)

Ach das ist Satteladapter ist da reingeschraubt. ISt ja interessant.


----------



## Binerl (25. Juli 2013)

Huhu Foris,

hätte eine WICHTIGE Frage an Euch:

Habe mir die Woche die KS Dropzone 31,6 mm / 385 mm / 125 mm online gekauft. Für's Anbringen ist mein Schrauber zuständig, der mich aber heute Nachmittag anrief und meinte, dass damit mein Sattel 2,5 cm weiter hinten wäre.

Stimmt das? Meine bisherige Sitzposition uphill wäre mir schon verdammt wichtig...

Kann man dieses Verschieben des Sattels nach hinten irgendwie abändern? Gibt's da Kniffe? Oder kann man den Vorbau irgendwie abändern und da 1 - 2 cm wieder "rausholen"? Mein Schrauber verneinte wegen Vorbau. Aber ich mag da nicht so recht dran glauben... Ich glaube, der Gute ist heillos überfordert.

Bisher hatte ich eine Sattelstütze "RFR Prolight setback". Bedeutet dies nicht ein Offset von 2,5 cm?

Ich las in diversen Forenbeiträgen, dass die Dropzone gerade diesen Versatz hat - eben 2,5 cm. Und dann dürfte ich doch gar keine Probleme bekommen, da ich ja jetzt auch schon einen Versatz habe? Sehe ich das richtig? Oder bin ich vollkommen auf dem falschen Dampfer?

Ihr seid ja alle clevere Biker, vielleicht hat jemand eine zündende Idee bzw. kann mir das alles einmal erklären...

Ich bin nicht besonders groß - 1,60 m. Da kommt es also schon auf jeden cm an... 

LG Binerl


----------



## Baskra (25. Juli 2013)

Hi,

leider ist die Mutter trotz Hitze nicht zu lösen.

Letztlich habe ich rote Platte komplett gelöst  und werde wohl nie die Mutter abschrauben können, leider.

Somit ist ein wechsel des color kits nicht mehr möglich. 

LG


----------



## zichl (25. Juli 2013)

Binerl schrieb:


> Huhu Foris,
> 
> hätte eine WICHTIGE Frage an Euch:
> 
> ...



Also wenn deine alte Sattelstütze bereits 2,5cm offset hatte dann bleibt mit der Dropzone alles beim alten. Am besten setzt du dich einfach mal aufs bike und schaust mal ob es dir taugt...


----------



## Binerl (26. Juli 2013)

@ zichl:

Das dachte ich doch auch. 

Ich las im Netz, dass meine RfR ein setback hat, allerdings nach vorne. Bedeutet das nun ein Offset oder gerade keines? 

Ich müsste doch dann gerade mit der Dropzone genau die gleiche Sitzposition behalten müssen.

Ich habe einfach Angst, dass er das Ding falsch montiert und ich selbst kann nicht schrauben - ich muss mich da einfach auf jemand anderen verlassen können.

Und warum soll ich jetzt 2,5 cm weiter hinten sitzen? Wäre es mit dem Offset nicht gerade umgekehrt herum? Was kann er meinen? Oder redet er nur Schrott? Und wie bringe ich ihm bei, dass mein Sattel genauso draufbleibt wie bisher? Das geht doch, verdammt.
Er faselte gestern immer am Telefon, wenn ich den Versatz nicht wollte, hätte ich eine Kind Shock LEV ordern müssen. Aber ich wollte doch gerade diesen Versatz.

Jungs, helft mir - ich bin völlig ahnungslos und muss dem Typen bis heute Nachmittag noch Beine machen. Ich will morgen damit ins Gelände und nicht noch wegen einer bescheidenen Sitzposition einen schlimmen Unfall erleben. Wir fahren kein einfaches Gelände.

DANKE!


----------



## zichl (26. Juli 2013)

Also die dropzone hat den Versatz nach hinten. Umdrehen geht nicht. Wenn deine alte den Versatz nach vorne hatte dann würdest du jetzt ganze 5cm weiter hinten sitzen. Am besten wäre es wenn du dabei bist wenn er saß teil verbaut dann kannst dir das mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binerl (26. Juli 2013)

So, Problem gelöst. 

Habe über Umwege jemanden telefonisch erreicht, der mit Kind Shock direkt zusammenarbeitet und sich sehr gut auskennt. Die Firma selbst sitzt ja in den USA und jetzt gibt es wohl auch eine Kontaktadresse in UK. Mein Kontakt war in Schweinfurt.

Meine (bisherige) Sattelstütze hat wohl ein Offset von 0 cm, die Dropzone eine von 2 cm. 2,5 cm waren es einmal, jetzt sind es nur noch 2 cm. Immerhin.

Was man dann einfach machen muss: Den Sattel vorstellen, Platz dafür habe ich genügend. Und da ich ein Leichtgewicht bin, wird mir deswegen der Sattel auch nicht brechen. An den anderen Schwerpunkt im Rad werde ich mich sicherlich schnell gewöhnen und beim Ein- und Ausfahren werde ich mich dann schön mittig auf die Pedale stellen und mich erst dann setzen, wenn die Kind Shock so sitzt, wie sie sitzen sollte.

Warum mich mein Schrauber so dermaßen verunsichert hat und das Einfachste absolut nicht bedachte, zeigt mir vieles... Ich fahre nachher noch vorbei (arbeite heute Gott sei Dank von zu Hause aus) bei Ladenöffnung und rede mit ihm. Ich werde auch selbst den Abstand von Sattelspitze bis Vorbau vermessen - denn diese Länge brauche ich nach Anbringung der Dropzone wieder. Und die Gefahr ist sehr hoch, dass diese dann nachher nicht mehr stimmt.

Fazit: Trau' keinem gewerblichen Schrauber. Die wollen Dir nur teures Zeug andrehen, denn rein zufällig hatte er noch eine neue Rock Shox Reverb Stealth über, die er mir unbedingt andrehen wollte, dafür hätte er auch noch in meinem Rahmen rumgebohrt. 
Bin ich froh, dass ich einen guten Bauch habe.


----------



## Binerl (26. Juli 2013)

@ zichl:

War eine Fehlinfo mit dem Versatz nach vorn, sorry. Habe seit Sommer 2012 einen neuen Sattel und daran hängt auch eine andere Sattelstütze von syntace. Das hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechts völlig übersehen - aber dann heute Morgen bemerkt, als ich in den Keller ging und meinen alten Sattel hervorkramte, da hing die alte Stütze von RfR noch dran.

Und ja, ich habe viel um die Ohren und das irgendwie verdrängt, was mir doch sehr peinlich war/ist. Jedenfalls hat die syntace ein Offset von 0 cm und damit erklärt sich auch das theoretische Sitzen um 2 cm weiter hinten.

Den Rest siehst Du in meinem Post oben.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## zichl (26. Juli 2013)

Na dann ist doch alles super, und wenn du echt noch die Möglichkeit hast den Sattel nach vorne zu schieben, dann wird dich das sicherlich genauso fahren sein wie vorher.


----------



## siebenacht (26. Juli 2013)

@ Binerl
dann hättest Du aber auch eine Supernatural (Offset 0) nehmen können und alles wäre gleich. Vielleicht kannst Du die Dropzone noch umtauschen.
Gruß 78


----------



## basti_ol (20. August 2013)

hall an alle hier!
ich habe eine kurze frage - habe mich jetzt endlich dazu durchgerungen meiner supernatural ein remote-kit zu gönnen und gleich die farbe auf blau zu ändern. muss ich dafür das gute stück komplett zerlegen oder komme ich an die nötigen teile (speziell jetzt den roten ring) auch von oben ran, also kann ich die klemme für den sattel abmachen, gibs da irgendwelche tricks? 
oder ist die demontage garnicht so kompliziert und besser "von unten" zu erledigen?
danke schonmal


----------



## hnx (20. August 2013)

So wie ich das sehe hast du entweder "Glück" und der Kopf ist lose (ein Fehler, der manchmal bei den Stützen auftritt), dann kannst du den Ring von oben tauschen. Ansonsten muss wohl die Stütze teilzerlegt werden.

Siehe: http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. August 2013)

Hallo, Frage an die Dropzone-Besitzer:
Ich fahre derzeit die Command Post, allerdings macht mich die Sattelklemmung mit einer einzigen Schraube kirre, da der Sattel bisweilen ungewollt abknickt. Die meissten anderen Variostuetzen haben leider kein Setback, auf welches ich ungern verzichten wuerde. Die Dropzone hat wie die CP scheinbar 2cm, soweit gut. Allerdings hat sie scheinbar ebenfalls eine Sattelklemmvariante mit nur einer Schraube.
Hat jemand damit auch das beschriebene Problem der ungewollten Sattelneigungsverstellung? Wie fest muss die Klemmschraube bei der Dropzone angezogen werden, bzw kann sich der Sattel bei zu lockerer Schraube neigen? Dank euch.


----------



## basti_ol (22. August 2013)

soo habs umgebaut, erstmal noch auf griff am sattel aber blau schonmal. war jetzt garnicht soo schwer (musste doch von unten ran) aber hab da immer ein bisschen schiss was kaputt machen. aber wenn da was undicht geworden sein sollte oder so, dann würde sich das verstellvehalten nach ~50 mal test-verstellen jetzt schon merklich geändert haben, oder?


----------



## ben1982 (23. August 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hallo, Frage an die Dropzone-Besitzer:
> Ich fahre derzeit die Command Post, allerdings macht mich die Sattelklemmung mit einer einzigen Schraube kirre, da der Sattel bisweilen ungewollt abknickt. Die meissten anderen Variostuetzen haben leider kein Setback, auf welches ich ungern verzichten wuerde. Die Dropzone hat wie die CP scheinbar 2cm, soweit gut. Allerdings hat sie scheinbar ebenfalls eine Sattelklemmvariante mit nur einer Schraube.
> Hat jemand damit auch das beschriebene Problem der ungewollten Sattelneigungsverstellung? Wie fest muss die Klemmschraube bei der Dropzone angezogen werden, bzw kann sich der Sattel bei zu lockerer Schraube neigen? Dank euch.



Meine Dropzone ist noch nie abgeknickt.

War heute im Speci Concept Store und habe mir die neue Command Post angeschaut. Hat zwar immer noch eine Einschraubenklemmung (ähnelt stark der von Ritchey Sattelstützen). Jedoch ist dadurch ein Abknicken nicht mehr möglich 

Gibts als Stealth und Normalversion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (23. August 2013)

Dank dir. Gabs die schon zu kaufen? Fuer welche Rahmen die Stealth taugt weist du nicht zufällig?


----------



## ben1982 (23. August 2013)

Nein. War aber schon im System und soll auch 299,- kosten. Verbaut war die Stealth im ENDURO.

Müsste aber in jedem Rahmen passen in der auch die Reverb rein geht, da die Leitung schmäler ist als bei der Reverb.


----------



## C3lb (25. August 2013)

Hab es jetzt endlich mal geschafft Bilder zu machen. Wie gesagt, das Teil ist aus einem Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze gesägt und gefeilt.
Sorry die Bilder sind ein bisschen hässlich zusammengefügt aber ich hoffe man erkennt das Wesentliche...


----------



## cd-sport (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

brauchen mal einen guten Tip. Bei meiner Supernatural hängt der Innenzug in der Aussenhülle fest, wollte ihn tauschen weil er nur mit hohem Widerstand läuft. Nun brauch ich ja nur ne neue Aussenhülle und Innenzug ohne das ganze andere Gedöns. Am Ende des Innenzuges befindet sich ein aufgepresster zylindrischer Körper mit 4x4mm.

*Welcher Brems oder Schaltzug passt dafür?*

Wie ist es z.B. mit dem?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...g-Set-SP41-PFTE-beschichtet-weiss--21933.html

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## der_erce (27. August 2013)

Aussage von meinem Radladen: Das ist ein Scheißnormaler Schaltzug. Hab mir für wirklich 1 oder 2 Euro nen Billigschaltzug geholt. Allerdings nicht nutzen können, weil ich den Original nicht rausbekommen hab :/ . Aber für 22 Euro würd ich echt keinen kaufen!


----------



## hulster (27. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Allerdings nicht nutzen können, weil ich den Original nicht rausbekommen hab




Spitzzange nehmen, Zug 5mm vor dem Halter packen und rausschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (27. August 2013)

Also nur ums klarzustellen. Ich hab die i950 Supernatural Beam Remote. Und nach öffnen der Madenschraube unterm Sattel wo der Zug in den Kopf der Stütze reingeht, kann man den Zug nicht rausziehen. 
Ich hab eh das Gefühl dass man da nicht fummeln soll. Die Funktion und vor allem wie der Zug dort überhaupt arbeitet ist mir überhaupt nicht schlüssig. Der Kopf lässt sich nicht abnehmen und man kommt auch nicht an den Mechanismus heran. Egal, da die Stütze eh die Funktion eingestellt hatte, ist sie im Moment beim Hersteller. :/


----------



## Teuflor (28. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich hab ne Dropzone.

Lässt sich ein und ausfahren.

Allerdings wenn sie ausgefahren ist und ich mich drauf setze sackt sie ab!

ist das jetzt ein Service Problem oder ein Garantie Problem?
Danke schon mal für die hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (28. August 2013)

Schau ersma nach, ob vielleicht etwas zu viel Zugspannung drauf ist und vielleicht der Hebel daher immer etwas betätigt ist. Der Hebel verdreckt auch recht gern und klemmt dann, wodurch das auch passieren kann. Gruß


----------



## Teuflor (7. September 2013)

hat schon mal wer den klemm sattel Kopf von der Kartusche entfernt?

falls ja, wie geht das?

danke


----------



## hnx (7. September 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> hat schon mal wer den klemm sattel Kopf von der Kartusche entfernt?
> 
> falls ja, wie geht das?
> 
> danke



Bei manchen Stützen geht das von alleine. 

Musst den Kopf aufdrehen, wie jede normale Schraube auch, ist halt blaue Schraubensicherung drauf (oder auch nicht, siehe Satz 1). Bei meiner habe ich das Standrohr festgehalten und dann gedreht, brauchte nichtmal übermäßig Kraft.

Siehe: http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html


----------



## Teuflor (14. September 2013)

Boa, ich hab jetzt mit aller Gewalt versucht den Kopf runter zu bekommen. Kein ruckler. Auch erhitzt mit Gas Brenner, auch nichts. Bin mit meinen Latein am Ende. Jemand ne Idee wo ich das machen lassen kann? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## hülemüll (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mal in die Runde, ohne alle Seiten gelesen zu haben: Meine Dropzone bleibt nicht mehr unten. Nach rund 10-20sek. ist sie zur Hälfte wieder ausgefahren. 

Ich dachte erst, der Zug ist zu straff eingestellt. Aber auch wenn ich das Kabel für den Remotehebel aushänge, fährt sie wieder hoch...  Unangenehm beim Fahren, besonders wenn es steil bergab geht. 

Kennt jemand das Problem? Einschicken? Oder kann ich etwas justieren/warten?


----------



## Teuflor (24. Oktober 2013)

einschicken!

war bei meiner auch so!


----------



## hülemüll (25. Oktober 2013)

Gab's bei dir ne Neue oder wurde die alte Stütze repariert?


----------



## Teuflor (25. Oktober 2013)

würde ich dir gerne beantworten...

hab sie vor 6!! Wochen eingeschickt und ist gerade auf dem weg zurück...

kann dir also in ein paar Tagen mehr sagen.


allerdings ist wirklich NUR Hermes schuld an der Verzögerung.. haben schon 3 Wochen gebraucht zum Zustellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (25. Oktober 2013)

Uaaaahhh! 
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Teuflor (1. November 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Uaaaahhh!
> Danke für den Tip!



Ist endlich zurück.

Wurde "nur" Repariert.

Was genau steht zwar nicht drauf, erkenne aber das die komplette Kartusche getauscht wurde.

Kopf ist noch der gleiche!

steht jetzt zum verkauf, hab mir mittlerweile Ersatz gesucht... hat mir zu lang gedauert ^^


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Dropzone und würde die gerne auf Supernatural/i950 umbauen da:

1. der Setback von 2cm wegfällt 
2. es den Kopf der Supernatural/i950 mit Remote Möglichkeit gibt

Funktioniert dieser 1:1 Tausch des Kopfes oder passt das von der Ansteuerung nicht? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Teuflor (5. November 2013)

Also den Kopf austauschen... hab ich 2 Stunden mit allen Mitteln versucht... und nicht weg bekommen das ding


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Also den Kopf austauschen... hab ich 2 Stunden mit allen Mitteln versucht... und nicht weg bekommen das ding



Geht mir genauso! Ich schicke die Umbauteile zurück und leben mit der Dropzone. Ne Remote werde ich mir allerdings noch basteln!


----------



## Teuflor (8. November 2013)

was für eine hast du? eventuell kommt ein tausch in frage?

Gruß

meine is grad im Bikemarkt... da siehste daten.


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

Brauche eine 30,9er


----------



## biker123456 (20. November 2013)

Hallo,

meine Dropzone müsste mal einem Service unterzogen werden - sie federt beim drauf setzen etwa 1 cm ein und wenn ich das Rad am Sattel hochhebe, dann federt sie im eingefahrenen Zustand etwa 3 cm aus. 

Wo kann ich sie hinschicken und wieviel kostet es etwa - weiß jemand mehr??

Gruß Max


----------



## Teuflor (20. November 2013)

Hat sie ncoh Garantie? dann direkt zum Hersteller...
Ansonsten auch zum Hersteller  die Reparieren das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (20. November 2013)

habe sie im Bikemarkt ohne rechnung gekauft .. und wenn der service mehr als 50â¬ kostet hole ich mir lieber eine neue ..


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. November 2013)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich das Rad am Sattel hochhebe, dann federt sie im eingefahrenen Zustand etwa 3 aus.





Meine Supernatural ist quasi nagelneu und kommt auch raus, wenn man das Rad am Sattel hochhebt. Ist das nicht normal? Kannte das bishervon allen Stützen so, die man mal bei Rädern von Mitfahrern in der Hand hatte - sei es KS oder RS. Die müssten dann ja alle kaputtgewesen sein.


----------



## Teuflor (20. November 2013)

das mit dem raus ziehen ist aber normal!

drauf setzen und ein cm einsacken ist aber nicht normal.


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. November 2013)

So mein ich doch auch. Dann passt ja alles


----------



## biker123456 (20. November 2013)

... also am Anfang ist die nicht rausgekommen ... naja das stört mich ja auch ni ... aber trotzdem muss sie wegen dem einfedern zum service ...

Also kennt niemand Preise vom Service bzw. vllt. einen user hier im ibc, der so was macht?!


----------



## Teuflor (20. November 2013)

also nen service kannste ja selber machen.
das sie aber einfedert das liegt an der Gaskartusche. bedeutet... kann man nicht selbst machen. ist nicht vorgesehen von KS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (21. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es nicht normal das meine nigelnagelneue KS Supernatural 150mm deutliches Spiel aufweist wenn man daran oben wackelt?


----------



## doriuscrow (9. Februar 2014)

Es wurde hier ja schon einige male gefragt - und ich hatte auch zuerst hier nach einer Antwort gesucht:
Wie kriege ich den Zug von der Beam-Ausführung ab?
...
Hab es heute rausgefunden. Der Zug wird sozusagen vom Sattelkopf her eingefädelt. Wenn man den schwarzen Kunststoff-Stöpsel am Sattelkopf entfernt sieht man schon das zylindrische Ende vom Bowdenzug. Und am Remote-Hebel ist der Zug dann mit einer unscheinbaren Madenschraube geklemmt. Der Ausbau gestaltet sich dann denkbar einfach - nur beim Einfädeln musste mir meine Frau helfen, denn da sind drei Hände gefragt. Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man vielleicht sogar das Ende vom Zug unter dem Hebel. Insofern man einen neuen Zug verbaut, dann empfiehlt es sich, den erstmal länger zu lassen und nach dem Festziehen einfach unter dem Hebel abzuzwicken.

Vielleicht hilft das ja dem ein oder anderen, der in Zukunft auch vor diesem Problem steht.

MfG, Reimar


----------



## x-rossi (9. April 2014)

ist es bei der supernatural so gewollt, dass die sattelmarkierungen nicht nach vorne oder nach hinten ausgerichtet sind?

ich habe meine eben ausgepackt und sie sieht so aus. es ist keine gebrauchte.


----------



## HANZZ08 (14. April 2014)

Hi,
mir hat es am Wochenende bei einem Sturz den Sattel verdreht, allerdings nur das "Standrohr" im "Schaft". Hab dann einfach am Sattel gezogen und er ist wieder in die normale Position eingerastet. Allerdings lässt er sich jetzt mit einem sehr leichten Ruck wieder verdrehen, anscheinend ist trotzdem was kaputt...
Garantie hab ich auch keine mehr, was kann ich da machen? Möchte mir nicht unbedingt ne neue kaufen, bei dem Preis...

Gruß

Edit: War doch nur wie oben schon beschrieben der Kopf, der sich in der Kartusche dreht, sorry


----------



## RC23 (1. Mai 2014)

Bin erst heute über den Thread gestolpert und überlege mir die Kind Shock Supernatural zu kaufen. Eine Kundenbewertung bei BC fällt recht negativ aus, da sich die Sattelklobenhalterung (Dreiecksverzahnung) bereits nach einem Jahr verabschiedet hat und die Dreiecksverzahnung ihm mehrere Radhosen zerfetzt hat. Desweiteren reicht bei ihm ein Körpergewicht von 80 kg nicht aus, um den Sattel nach unten fahren zu lassen.

Ist das jetzt ein Ausnahmefall oder haben andere User die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31854_Supernatural-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote.html


----------



## maddog8880 (1. Mai 2014)

RC23 schrieb:


> Bin erst heute über den Thread gestolpert und überlege mir die Kind Shock Supernatural zu kaufen. Eine Kundenbewertung bei BC fällt recht negativ aus, da sich die Sattelklobenhalterung (Dreiecksverzahnung) bereits nach einem Jahr verabschiedet hat und die Dreiecksverzahnung ihm mehrere Radhosen zerfetzt hat. Desweiteren reicht bei ihm ein Körpergewicht von 80 kg nicht aus, um den Sattel nach unten fahren zu lassen.
> 
> Ist das jetzt ein Ausnahmefall oder haben andere User die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31854_Supernatural-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote.html



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen!
Bei mir hält die Verzahnung nun schon seit 3 Jahren. Wann man die Schrauben an der Verzahnung mit entsprechendem Drehmoment anzieht, gibt es da keine Probleme.
Meine Baggy`s haben sich auch noch nicht daran verfangen. Wie soll das gehen?

Warum sollten 80 kg nicht reichen die Sattel stütze einfahren zu lassen? Ich kann die Stütze mit ein bisschen Kraft per Hand herunterdrücken. Und ich benötige dafür keine 80kg um die Stüze herunter zu drücken.

Ich kann dir die Supernaturel uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Jedoch nicht die Remote vergessen! 
Mann meint am Anfang dass man eine Remote nicht benötigt. Ich habe dann nach einiger Zeit nachgerüstet, und muss sagen, nie wieder ohne Remote!!!


----------



## RC23 (1. Mai 2014)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> Bei mir hält die Verzahnung nun schon seit 3 Jahren. Wann man die Schrauben an der Verzahnung mit entsprechendem Drehmoment anzieht, gibt es da keine Probleme.



Danke für die Info, daß das Teil klaglos funktioniert.



> Warum sollten 80 kg nicht reichen die Sattel stütze einfahren zu lassen? Ich kann die Stütze mit ein bisschen Kraft per Hand herunterdrücken. Und ich benötige dafür keine 80kg um die Stüze herunter zu drücken.



Ein schlagendes Argument.



> Ich kann dir die Supernaturel uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Jedoch nicht die Remote vergessen!
> Man meint am Anfang dass man eine Remote nicht benötigt. Ich habe dann nach einiger Zeit nachgerüstet, und muss sagen, nie wieder ohne Remote!!!



Bei Remote oder Verstellhebel war ich noch am Schwanken. Deine Erfahrung spricht für die Remote-Lösung, um bequem und sicher im Gelände umschalten zu können.

Die Kabelverlegung erfolgt am Oberrohr via Kabelbinder? Auch am Lenker? Habe im Thread von positiven Erfahrungen gelesen mit einer Reset Racing Cockpit Pipe als Zugumlenkung. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29455_Zugumlenkung-Cockpit-Pipe.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Cockpit Pipe Reset Racing
Kabelführungen http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kabelf%FChrung 
Wie hast Du es bei Dir gelöst?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Meine Dropzone 125mm hat jetzt auch das Problem, dass sie nur noch bis ca. 9cm rauskommt und wenn man sie voll auszieht, dann zieht sie sich wieder auf die 9cm-Position zurück, so als wäre ein Unterdruck in der Kartusche. Absenken geht ganz normal, nur kommt sie halt nicht weiter raus.
Das Problem ist innerhalb der Kartusche, hab sie schon soweit es geht zerlegt und im abgesenkten Zustand zugeschraubt, wie man es laut Wartungsanleitung machen soll.
Muss das Teil jetzt zwingend zurück zum Hersteller oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen, die ich vorher probieren könnte?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Dezember 2014)

Kurzes Update, hab die Stütze eingeschickt und eine neue Kartusche eingebaut bekommen 
Ich hoffe die neue arbeitet nun dauerhaft zuverlässig, da ich mir ein Leben ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze nicht mehr vorstellen könnte!


----------



## sven_the_man (3. Januar 2015)

hallo,

bitte entschuldigt. ich habe eine zwischenfrage. meine dropzone fährt nicht richtig aus. ca. 1,5 - 2 cm vor dem oberen totpunkt stoppt sie und fährt manchmal bis ganz hoch weiter aus, wenn ich ein zweites mal den remote betätige und manchmal erst wenn ich dran ziehe (beine zusammenklemmen und mit oberschenkel dran ziehen  - habt ihr eine idee, woran das liegen mag und wie ich das fixe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (3. Januar 2015)

Der Zug kann verschlissen sein, die Hülle verdreckt oder die Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen, wobei bei Letzterem eher die Stütze auf den ersten cm sich nicht bewegt.
Oder die Stütze braucht einfach mal einen Service.


----------



## sven_the_man (3. Januar 2015)

was genau passiert bei einer wartung? habe alle teile grad neu gefettet, also zug mit wd40 behandelt - geht superleicht; der knopf am stützenkopf wurde gereinigt und ich hab die stütze unten auf gehabt und gefettet.... die sattelklemme ist gerade so stark angezogen, dass die stütze nicht reinruscht..... trotzdem immer noch der gleiche fehler.... allerdings ging es die ersten 10 mal ohne probleme, dann ging es wieder los.... eine neue erfahrung: wenn ich den remote noch 2-3 sekunden halte, fährt die stütze die restl. 1,5 -2 cm alleine aus... aber so lange beim fahren warten nervt


----------



## hnx (3. Januar 2015)

Schon geprüft, ob die Leitung frei genug liegt und auch lang genug ist? Es ging sich z.B. bei mir nicht aus, im ausgefahrenen Zustand die Leitung tendenziell eher straff zu legen, die musste richtig frei sein. Ansonsten gabs das von dir beschriebene Phänomen. Verschieb die Leitung an den Klemmstellen mal so, daß sie zur Stütze hin lockerer ist.


----------



## sven_the_man (4. Januar 2015)

das mit der leitung habe ich auch schon alles gecheckt... mmmm... was machen die leute bei einer wartung alles - weiß das einer?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn du dieses Problem hier hast, dann muss die Stütze zum Hersteller zum Austausch der Kartusche:



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Meine Dropzone 125mm hat jetzt auch das Problem, dass sie nur noch bis ca. 9cm rauskommt und wenn man sie voll auszieht, dann zieht sie sich wieder auf die 9cm-Position zurück, so als wäre ein Unterdruck in der Kartusche. Absenken geht ganz normal, nur kommt sie halt nicht weiter raus.
> Das Problem ist innerhalb der Kartusche, hab sie schon soweit es geht zerlegt und im abgesenkten Zustand zugeschraubt, wie man es laut Wartungsanleitung machen soll.
> Muss das Teil jetzt zwingend zurück zum Hersteller oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen, die ich vorher probieren könnte?


----------



## sven_the_man (6. Januar 2015)

ne - problem ist etwas anders, sie zieht sich nciht wieder alleine rein. es ist auch irgendwie nicht immer....wenn ich ift hin und her mache... also reindrücke mit der hand und wieder rauskommen lasse , dann geht es anschließend wieder von alleine, bis dann die macke eben mal wieder auftritt... total misteriös - ich denke, schon alles gecheckt zu haben... dit nervt....


----------



## hnx (6. Januar 2015)

Tuts die Stütze denn zuverlässig im ausgebauten Zustand?


----------



## sven_the_man (6. Januar 2015)

auch im ausgebauten zustand geht es nicht 100% .. also mal so - mal so ...- das teil ging ja ohne problem ca. 1,5 jahre ohne das ich an irgendwas etwas geändert habe... habse grad mal soweit wie es mir möglich war auseinander gebaut und neu geschmiert.... mals sehen, was sie morgen dazu sagt... meine sattelklemme ist nur so straff, wie sie sein muss, damit die stange nicht mit mir reinrutscht... der zug geht in der hülle einwandfrei zu bewegen und ist auch unhakelig verlegt - alles 10000 mal geprüft


----------



## hanz-hanz (10. Februar 2015)

Kann mir bitte einer sagen, was der Service und/oder der Tausch der Kartusche bei einer vier Jahre alten Dropzone kostet.
Sie sackt ein beim Aufsitzen.
Reparieren oder Neu kaufen?
Eventuell möchte einer von euch Sie reparieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen67 (15. Februar 2015)

Ja das würde mich auch interessieren, da meine seit heute nicht mehr einrastet und einfach vollständig einfährt, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Sie fährt dann wieder bei Entlastung raus...oder kann man da etwas selbst machen? 

Kennt jemand zufällig in München ne Werkstatt für so was?


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Februar 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ist endlich zurück.
> 
> Wurde "nur" Repariert.
> 
> ...






hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, hab die Stütze eingeschickt und eine neue Kartusche eingebaut bekommen
> Ich hoffe die neue arbeitet nun dauerhaft zuverlässig, da ich mir ein Leben ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze nicht mehr vorstellen könnte!



Soo, jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an euch:

WO habt ihr die Stütze gekauft und WO habt ihr sie eingeschickt (zum jew. Shop / gleich zum Hersteller) ?
WIE LANGE hat die Reparatur/ der Service in etwa gedauert?

Danke.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Februar 2015)

Zum Shop (Fahrrad.de), das hat schon 3 Wochen um den Dreh gedauert, aber dann kam sie mit getauschter Kartusche zurück...


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Februar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde heute mit dem Shop Kontakt aufnehmen und dann mal schauen was sich ergibt ;-)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Februar 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer sagen, was der Service und/oder der Tausch der Kartusche bei einer vier Jahre alten Dropzone kostet.


 120 Euro


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Februar 2015)

UI 
Neue Dropzone ist unwesentlich teuerer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Februar 2015)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> UI
> Neue Dropzone ist unwesentlich teuerer!



Ich hab für meine 105 Euro bezahlt, insofern sind 120 Euro eine Frechheit vor dem Herrn.
29 Euro für die Kartusche wären fair, einbauen kann man die selbst.
Zum Glück hatte ich über Amazon gekauft, da war selbst nach 1,5 Jahren der Austausch der Kartusche für mich völlig kostenneutral und streßfrei.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Februar 2015)

joa ok...

Hab eben mit dem Shop telefoniert. Da es ein Garantiefall ist, schicke ich die Stütze jetzt ein und gut ist. Dann heisst's  W A R T E N ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Februar 2015)

Sei froh, dass jetzt nicht schon Sommer ist


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Februar 2015)

das wär dann...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Februar 2015)

Paket wurde gestern via DHL verschickt - und heute zugestellt... Tag 1...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2015)

Hab die Kindshock Stütze heute, also nach 11 Tagen, zurück bekommen. Die Kartusche der Supernatural wurde getauscht.
Auf den ersten Blick alles tiptop. Eine Testfahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## Derivator22 (15. März 2015)

In der Regel ist es bei Absacken der Dropzone die Kartusche, welche man mWn nicht selbst reparieren kann (auch Sixpack-Racing tauscht sie nur aus).
Die sind aktuell Servicepartner von KS in Deutschland.
Wiener Bike Parts macht zumindest keine Gewährleistungs- bzw. Garantiefälle mehr.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. März 2015)

Testfahrt nach Fahrtechnik-WE erfolgreich bestanden - Stütze hält und sackt nicht mehr ab.

Einziges Manko (war ein Fehler von mir): Die obere mit zwei Schrauben fixierte Alu-Halteplatte, die den Sattel - genauer das Sattelgestänge des Sattels, hält, hat sich mehrfach gelockert und der Neigungswinkel des Sattels  hat sich um einige Grade verschoben ... Diese Schrauben muss man in der Tat mit mehr Schmackes zuknallen (15NM...)


----------



## Hacky 2003 (22. März 2015)

Hallo 
Ich habe mal etwas durchgelesen aber nicht alles und finde nichts brauchbare für mich deshalb frage ich mal in die Runde wo bekomme ich die Schraube für den Klemmhebel am Lenker her habe sie heute verloren. Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Seader (23. März 2015)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe mal etwas durchgelesen (aber nicht alles) und finde nichts brauchbares für mich. deshalb frage ich mal in die Runde: wo bekomme ich die Schraube für den Klemmhebel am Lenker her? habe sie heute verloren. Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank.
> Gruß Hacky



Wär doch'n Vorschlag, oder?  No offense meant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernson (7. April 2015)

Hello zusammen, ich habe das Problem, dass sich bei meiner Super Natural von 2012 der Sitzwinkel nicht so weit nach vorne kippen lässt, so dass sich der Sattel in einer waagerechten Position befindet. Die Grundplatte ist also vorne am Anschlag. Wenn ich mich dann aufs Fahrrad setzte, geht die Nase vom Sattel natürlich noch ein wenig mehr in die Höhe. Das ist ziemlich umbequem. Gerade bei Uphills. Habt ihr zufällig eine Idee wie ich die Nase vom Sattel mehr nach unten bekomme?


----------



## Seader (8. April 2015)

was hast du denn für einen rahmen? stütze vllt. um 180° drehen?


----------



## bjoernson (8. April 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Habe ein Canyon Torque von 2012. Es hat einen Sitzwinkel von 72,2°. Hab noch ein wenig rumprobiert und den Winkel von der Stütze über den angegebene maximal Bereich nach vorne gekippt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass dadurch die Stabilität nicht zu sehr eingeschränkt ist. Die Sütze drehen wäre eventuell auch noch eine Maßnahme. Aber auch hier wäre die Frage ob das in irgendeiner Art und Weise die Stabilität einschränkt?! Mir ist noch eingefallen das ich bei Uphills mit der Gabelabsenkung den Sitzwinkel noch ein wenig steiler bekomme. Allerdings benutzte ich die Absenkfunktion doch eher selten.


----------



## Seader (8. April 2015)

da bin ich leider auch überfragt; aus dem bauch raus würd ich fast sagen, dass das bei beiden methoden egal ist. wobei man ja keine ahnung hat, was für kräfte dann da wirken? provozieren muss man's ja nicht, auch, wenn garantie-/gewährleistungszeit ggf. schon vorbei ist.
wenn es sich aber einfach nicht anders lösen lässt: mei, wos megst mocha


----------



## wieman01 (11. April 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir kürzlich eine KS Super Natural Remote 435mm gekauft und wäre an einer Wartungsanleitung interessiert. Hätte da jemand einen Link für mich, der sämtliche(!) Wartungsschritte beschreibt? Wäre klasse...

Gruß, Helge


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. April 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir kürzlich eine KS Super Natural Remote 435mm gekauft und wäre an einer Wartungsanleitung interessiert. Hätte da jemand einen Link für mich, der sämtliche(!) Wartungsschritte beschreibt? Wäre klasse...
> 
> Gruß, Helge



Schau mal hier:





Viel mehr kannst du allerdings nicht selbst machen, d.h. bei funktionalen Problemen der Stütze ist in der Regel etwas in der Kartusche die Ursache.


----------



## wieman01 (13. April 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank, hitch-hiker. Das Video hatte ich mir angesehen und hatte schon vermutet, dass man da wohl nicht mehr machen kann. Ich hatte mir auch die Stückliste der Supernatural angesehen und musste feststellen, dass man sich doch mehr oder minder in die Hände des Herstellers begeben hat. 

Weißt Du zufällig, ob man die Kartusche ("Oil Pressure Stick") hier in Deutschland nachkaufen kann, falls das notwendig würde? Auf einer amerikanischen Seite konnte ich diese für 80+ Dollar finden, doch nirgendwo in Deutschland. Ich warte mein Fahrrad am liebsten selbst.

Hast Du eine Idee?

Gruß, wieman01


----------



## LANDOs (19. April 2015)

Hallo,

meine Kindshock Dropezone ist defekt und laut Hersteller auch nur bis max. 90 kg ausgelegt.

Gibt es etwas stabileres und wertigeres als die Dropzone?

Gruß


----------



## hnx (19. April 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Kindshock Dropezone ist defekt und laut Hersteller auch nur bis max. 90 kg ausgelegt.
> 
> ...


Laut Hersteller ist die Stütze ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung bzw. wie KS auf pinkbike sinnbildlich sagte, die Stütze hält mehr aus als ein Mensch potentiell wiegen könnte. Die 90kg sind eine Fehlinformation deines Händlers.
Was Stabileres als eine Dropzone fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Die Gravity Dropper kann zumindest vom Kunden komplett gewartet werden und es gibt wohl auch die Klein- als Ersatzteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (20. April 2015)

Also die Gravity Dropper kann man wirklich selber komplett warten?
Bei Kindshock kostet die s...... Kartusche 90 € plus Montage und Versand sind es zusammen 160 Euro. Wo leben wir denn? Service Wüste Deutschland? 
Gravity Dropper kenn ich aber leider gar nicht. Und wenn es eine Sattelstütze jetzt noch mal wird, dan es bitte die wirklich für lange eine sein. Kindshock ist nur was für 60 Kilo Jungen hahaha.... Ne, im Ernst. Das Forum und auch sonst ist das Internet voll mit defekten Sattelstützen


----------



## duc-mo (20. April 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ne, im Ernst. Das Forum und auch sonst ist das Internet voll mit defekten Sattelstützen



Und zwar von allen Herstellern!

Egal welche du nimmst, es kann an einem mechanischen Bauteil immer irgendwas kaputt gehen. Ich hatte in drei Jahren insgesamt vier Defekte an unterschiedlichen Sattelstützen (RS und KS). Deshalb will ich trotzdem nicht mehr auf die Funktion verzichten! Denn der Service war bei beiden Herstellern problemlos. Am Zuverlässigsten war bei mir die Spezi CP, aber leider gibts die nur mit Seatback und 125mm... Wenn sich daran etwas ändert, würde ich es wohl nochmal damit versuchen...


----------



## accutrax (20. April 2015)

fahre meine gravity dropper seit 6 jahren in verschiedenen rädern..
absolut verlässlich...
keine probleme, kein service, nur einmal den zug des remote hebels gewechselt..

gruss accu


----------



## wieman01 (20. April 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Also die Gravity Dropper kann man wirklich selber komplett warten?
> Bei Kindshock kostet die s...... Kartusche 90 € plus Montage und Versand sind es zusammen 160 Euro. Wo leben wir denn? Service Wüste Deutschland?
> Gravity Dropper kenn ich aber leider gar nicht. Und wenn es eine Sattelstütze jetzt noch mal wird, dan es bitte die wirklich für lange eine sein. Kindshock ist nur was für 60 Kilo Jungen hahaha.... Ne, im Ernst. Das Forum und auch sonst ist das Internet voll mit defekten Sattelstützen


Wo kann ich denn die Kartusche separat bestellen? 160 EUR gebe ich kein zweites Mal aus, wenn die hinüber sein wollte. 90 EUR wäre meine Schmerzgrenze, wenn man die einzeln kaufen kann. Montage ist ja wirklich kein Hexenwerk.

Idee?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. April 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig die aktuelle Kontaktadresse zum zuständigen deutschen Vertrieb von KS?


----------



## Seader (23. April 2015)

GERMANY / AUSTRIA

Company: E. Wiener Bike Parts Gmbh
Address: Max-Planck-Str.6 97526
Sennfeld, Germany
Tel: +49-9721-6501-88
Fax: +49-9721-6594-98
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: www.winora-group.de
GERMANY

(Service Center OE only)
Company: Handelsvertretung Zander
E-Mail: [email protected]

steht zumindest auf deren website: kA, ob das aktuell ist...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (23. April 2015)

Zweitere ist korrekt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. April 2015)

Danke, ich hab jetzt mal an die zweite Adresse geschrieben, bin gespannt was passiert...


----------



## Derivator22 (29. April 2015)

Die werden dir mEn sagen, dass dein Vertragspartner (sofern du nicht direkt von KS gekauft hast), sich an die wenden muss.
Das war bei mir auch so. Ging aber alles mega flott! Das ganze Prozedere (Stütze zu meinem VP schicken, der an Sixpack, die repariert, zurück zu meinem VP, der an mich) dauerte 7 Tage!!!
Der "Kunden"kontakt seitens Sixpack war einmalig! Freundlich, hilfsbereit und kompetent. Hat einen bleibenden, positiven Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## Seader (30. April 2015)

die sind spitze, die jungs, schonschon


----------



## wieman01 (30. April 2015)

Weil die neueste Version (2015) der Supernatural nur noch mit Kabelführung nach hinten hinaus ausgeliefert wird, ich aber eine Satteltasche montiert habe und benötige, musste ich dann doch auf die KS LEV mit 150mm zurückgreifen, damit alles passt und das Kabel nicht stört.

Die LEV ist noch einmal deutlich teurer, aber die Lösung mit dem Seilzug am äußeren Rohr gefällt mir doch sehr gut, muss ich sagen. Allerdings ist dafür die Wartung spürbar aufwändiger, aber das nehme ich eben in Kauf.


----------



## steini_71 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
habe mir gestern eine KS Supernatural 272 ohne Remote gekauft (möchte nicht noch mehr Kabel am Bike), denn der Vario-Markt ist für 27,2 ja eher mau...
Zu Hause eingebaut und gleich probegefahren... Na ja, habe zuerst gedacht, dass der Sattel lose sei  aber nein, es lag an der Sattelstütze... Das Teil senkt sich schon bei geringer Belastung von alleine um 1-2 cm. Kann sie so auch gut mit der Hand runter drücken...  Wenn Sie nur etwa zur Hälfte ausgefahren ist, hält die Stütze bombenfest... Werde sie morgen dem Händler zurück bringen (Daumen runter)...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Mai 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die werden dir mEn sagen, dass dein Vertragspartner (sofern du nicht direkt von KS gekauft hast), sich an die wenden muss.
> Das war bei mir auch so. Ging aber alles mega flott! Das ganze Prozedere (Stütze zu meinem VP schicken, der an Sixpack, die repariert, zurück zu meinem VP, der an mich) dauerte 7 Tage!!!
> Der "Kunden"kontakt seitens Sixpack war einmalig! Freundlich, hilfsbereit und kompetent. Hat einen bleibenden, positiven Eindruck hinterlassen



Bike Components hat sie einfach wieder unrepariert zurück geschickt. Keine Ahnung was da im Detail schief gelaufen ist, weil sie ein Kumpel eingesendet hatte. Aber mit BC hatte ich schon öfter Probleme beim Service, insofern wundert mich das net wirklich.

Hab die Stütze jetzt hier einsenden sollen:
Carat Products GmbH | An der Steinlach 20 | D-65474 Bischofsheim

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## wieman01 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal einen Erfahrungsbericht für die KS LEV erstellt, falls es jemanden interessiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungsbericht-kind-shock-lev-31-6-mm-435-mm-150-mm.752521/


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Mai 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hab die Stütze jetzt hier einsenden sollen:
> Carat Products GmbH | An der Steinlach 20 | D-65474 Bischofsheim



Die Adresse ist zumindest die von Sixpack Racing...

SIXPACK-RACING
An der Steinlach 20
65474 Bischofsheim

Tel.: +49 61 44 / 96 00 863
Mail: [email protected]

Könnte u.U. deren GmbH sein, die die für die Wartung/ Reparatur von KS-Teilen errichtet haben!?
Info: http://handelsregister-online.net/neueintragung.cfm?cn=3953098


----------



## wieman01 (6. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob man die Kartusche auch einzeln kaufen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (6. Mai 2015)

mWn nicht, nein.
Aber ggf. einmal bei Sixpack oder Wiener nachfragen. Kontaktdaten sind nun hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hab meine Dropzone repariert von Sixpack wiederbekommen, hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bin zufrieden und hoffe sie funktioniert mit der neuen Kartusche noch ein paar Jahre ohne Probleme!


----------



## wieman01 (15. Juni 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Dropzone repariert von Sixpack wiederbekommen, hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bin zufrieden und hoffe sie funktioniert mit der neuen Kartusche noch ein paar Jahre ohne Probleme!


Punkt ist eben nur, dass man für Geld natürlich alles repariert bekommt. Mich nervt die Tatsache, dass man sich bei den Dingern wieder einmal mehr in die Abhängigkeit begibt. Kann man jedoch nicht änderm, wenn man eine Vario fahren möchte.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juni 2015)

Das hat nix gekostet, ist aber auch erst 1,5 Jahre alt... wenn sie in 1,5 Jahren oder weniger wieder streikt wäre das natürlich suboptimal 
Es gibt doch auch Variostützen mit Stahlfeder, die dürften bei guter Pflege viel länger halten!


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Juli 2015)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Kind Shock Supernatural mit Remote umzubauen ?

Also das die Stütze nur noch am Sattel abgesenkt wird ? Meine 125mm Hub (ohne Remote) reichen mir nicht mehr. Die mit 150mm Hub gibt es aber nur mit Remote am Lenker. Die Funktion am Sattel finde ich aber schöner (weniger Kabelsalat), deswegen die Frage.


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Juli 2015)

Geht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Juli 2015)

Gute Sache....

werde ich demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. Juli 2015)

Teile gibts u.a. bei bike-components.de


----------



## duc-mo (4. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mich opfern um die überflüssigen Teile für dich zu entsorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Juli 2015)

Werde demnächst meine KindShock Supernatural 125mm Hub (Durchmesser 30,9) verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat 
Ist das umbauen schwierig ? oder gibt es dazu Anleitungen ?


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Juli 2015)

Dauert ca 30Sekunden.
Das sollte alles sein mMn (kann mich aber auch tauschen):

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kind-Shock/Ausloesehebel-Dropzone-i900-p30428/


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juli 2015)

Da ist alles Benötigte dabei.


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Juli 2015)

Perfekt, besten Dank.


----------



## Domowoi (7. Juli 2015)

@tmf_superhero Ich hätte eventuell Interesse an der Stütze, wenn der Preis stimmt. Gerne auch per PN, aber du hast glaube ich die PNs für nicht-Freunde abgeschaltet.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juli 2015)

Gestern auf Tour hat sich der Sattel bei meiner Supernatural verdreht. Ich bin erst mal davon ausgegangen das sich der Schnellspanner gelöst hat und hab den Schnellspanner geöffnet und den Sattel neu ausgerichtet. Erst zu Hause ist mir aufgefallen, das die Zuganlenkung schief zum Sattel stand. Als ich es mir genauer angesehen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass die Verbindung zwischen Sattelklemmung und Tauchrohr nicht mehr fest ist. Die Stütze hat noch Garantie, aber bevor ich die Stütze in der Hochsaison einschicke und vermutlich erst in 2Monaten oder so wieder bekomme, wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich der Defekt selbst beheben läßt?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn wir vom gleichen Teil (quasi dem Kopf der Stütze) reden, dann ist das Teil geschraubt und das es sich löst nicht ungewöhnlich. Würde ich ganz ausschrauben und mit Schraubensicherung wieder montieren.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juli 2015)

Das wäre natürlich die einfachste Lösung. Gibt's irgendwo eine gute Anheitung zu dem Thema? Ich möchte bei der Demontage ungern überrascht werden...


----------



## hnx (10. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, wenn wir von der gleichen Stelle reden, dann findest du die Anleitung hier: http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html


----------



## FireGuy (26. Juli 2015)

Ich finds in dem Thread nicht: hat schon mal jemand eine Dropzone von Remote auf normalen Habel zurückgebaut? Mich nervt das Kabelzeug so extrem, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich der normale Hebel bei der Kabelührung des Kopfes ausgeht?


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Juli 2015)

Paar Beiträge weiter oben lesen z.B.
Gern geschehen.


----------



## FireGuy (27. Juli 2015)

ähh  ja, danke: man sollte halt alle 20 Seiten lesen und nicht nur 19 überfliegen


----------



## duc-mo (28. Juli 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gestern auf Tour hat sich der Sattel bei meiner Supernatural verdreht. Ich bin erst mal davon ausgegangen das sich der Schnellspanner gelöst hat und hab den Schnellspanner geöffnet und den Sattel neu ausgerichtet. Erst zu Hause ist mir aufgefallen, das die Zuganlenkung schief zum Sattel stand. Als ich es mir genauer angesehen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass die Verbindung zwischen Sattelklemmung und Tauchrohr nicht mehr fest ist. Die Stütze hat noch Garantie, aber bevor ich die Stütze in der Hochsaison einschicke und vermutlich erst in 2Monaten oder so wieder bekomme, wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich der Defekt selbst beheben läßt?!?



So kurzes Featback... Ich habe zuerst versucht es mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung zu fixieren. Der Versuch ist fehlgeschlagen, nach drei Tagen war das Zeugs immer noch nicht ausgehärtet und der Sattel hat sich wieder verdreht. Vermutlich ist mein Zeugs überlagert oder so...
Also bin ich noch mal in den Eisenwarenladen und habe hochfesten 2Komponenten Epoxy gekauft. Jetzt hält der Sattel wieder bombenfest!


----------



## FireGuy (28. Juli 2015)

wie ichs mir gedacht habe, funktioniert das NICHT eine Dropzone Remote auf Hebel umzurüsten. Der Hebel geht nicht weit genug runter damit man die Schraube reindrehen kann. Der Hebel geht auch nicht weit genug nach hinten, damit bringt ein Biegen des Hebels auch nichts.

Mal sehen ob man da was wegschleifen kann vom Hebel, die Option Remote möchte ich nicht verlieren


----------



## FireGuy (28. Juli 2015)

halt zurück: der Hebel den ich da bekommen habe ist einer von der SUpernatural und nicht Dropzone....


----------



## Derivator22 (29. Juli 2015)

Wollte erst einmal nichts sagen...
Habe den Umbau selbst hinter mir und es war Plug&Play.
Bei eTen und Dropzone sind die Hebel identisch. Habe einen von der Dropzone. Suche nach dem schwarzen der eTen; leider bisher ohne Erfolg,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (22. August 2015)

Dieser Hebel passt nicht für meine remote Dropzone zum umbauen....
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kind-Shock/Ausloesehebel-Dropzone-i900-p30428/

ich müsste da wohl ein anderes Loch bohren, weil dieses ist bei der remote und der normalen Hebelversion nicht an der selben stelle....
und selbst dann wirds nicht funktionieren, weil die Aufnahme für das Remote Kabel im Weg ist.
https://static.bike-components.de/c...-ohne-R-3ccfabd6a8376c927dfa31928fd37d8c.jpeg
https://static.bike-components.de/c...mit-Rem-dbc6a4e111df29553a04c20c674ed39a.jpeg


----------



## Hubschraubär (28. August 2015)

Ist die KS Dropzone Remote komplett in schwarz mit 20 mm Offset die 2016er Version?


----------



## Hubschraubär (8. September 2015)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Ist die KS Dropzone Remote komplett in schwarz mit 20 mm Offset die 2016er Version?


Kann hier keiner was dazu sagen? Auf der KS Homepage ist die Dropzone R in schwarz abgebildet, bei den meisten Shops ist aber das Standrohr hell anodisiert. Setback wird in den Shops teils mit 15 und teils mit 20 mm angegeben. UVP Angabe gibts einmal 229,- Euro und dann z.B. bei Hibike 249,- wo dann auch die Dropzone Remote in schwarz wie auf der KS Homepage abgebildet ist.
Also ist die schwarze nun die neue Version oder bekommt man anders als abgebildet immer die mit dem hell anodisierten Standrohr?


----------



## 0skill (27. September 2015)

Kann man die supernatural von 31.6 auf 30.9 umbauen?


----------



## wieman01 (28. September 2015)

Äh, wie sollte das denn gehen? Nein, das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## 0skill (28. September 2015)

Doch geht 
die Frage ist nur ob man das benötigte Ersatzteil auch zu kaufen bekommt


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2015)

Nachdem KS die Stütze mit beiden Durchmessern verkauft, sollte der Umbau grundsätzlich möglich sein, genau wie bei RS auch... Die Frage ist eher ob das sinnvoll ist...

Ich persönlich würde mir eine neue 30,9er kaufen und die Alte verkaufen. Das kommt dich billiger, weil du nicht auf einem "Ersatzteil" sitzen bleibst das niemand gebrauchen kann... Außerdem hast du wieder ne Stütze mit voller Garantie.

Ich weiß schon warum ich nur 30,9er Sattelstützen im Haushalt habe... Die passen nämlich auch in nen 31.6er Rahmen...


----------



## 0skill (28. September 2015)

prinzipiell wäre es eh nur eine Übergangs Stütze gewesen da meine Reverb defekt ist bzw. eingeschickt gehört
wäre halt billig gewesen die Supernatural (wobei so wie es aussieht bekommt die eh ein anderer)
Bei RS hat der 30.9er Schaft zum umbauen von 31,6 auf 30,9 17,99 Euro + Versand gekostet 
Wenn dir da eine neue Stütze billiger kommt dann --> Take me to your dealer


----------



## duc-mo (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mich mit den Preisen von solchen Ersatzteilen nie beschäftigt... Dazu kommt aber in jedem Fall die Arbeit und vermutlich der Verlust der Garantie/Gewährleistung... Bei einer Variostütze wäre das für mich der entscheidende Punkt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocknrollschütz (10. November 2015)

hallo ...

ich habe eine ks supernatural 272  

die sagt aber ab und fumktioniert nichtmehr richtig

wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine service anleitung hat inkl oil wechsel und co oder eine adresse wo man das machenlassen kann

lg


----------



## <NoFear> (10. November 2015)

Dazu wurde hier schon einiges geschrieben!  SuFu??



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seader schrieb:


> GERMANY / AUSTRIA
> 
> Company: E. Wiener Bike Parts Gmbh
> Address: Max-Planck-Str.6 97526
> ...






Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Adresse ist zumindest die von Sixpack Racing...
> 
> 
> SIXPACK-RACING
> ...


----------



## rocknrollschütz (10. November 2015)

danke aber das video kenne ich schon 

git es sowas auch mit dem kartuschen service


----------



## <NoFear> (10. November 2015)

Sprich mal die Leute an, die das gleiche / ein ähnliches Problem hatten. Die werden dir sicherlich einen Rat geben und dir helfen!


----------



## Derivator22 (10. November 2015)

Hier die Kartusche:

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/kind-shock-eten-air-cartridge

Das ist das aktuellste Video mMn:


----------



## rocknrollschütz (11. November 2015)

Leider die falsche ...brauche die mit Ausgleichs Behälter...

Aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bipus (20. November 2015)

Mal eine Frage: wie lange hält die Kartusche?  Meine Supernatural macht nach 3 Jahren Probleme. Trotz Wartung geht sie zeitweise nicht mehr runter.


----------



## hnx (20. November 2015)

Wie wartest du die Kartusche? Ist die nicht wie verklebt, damit der Endkunde nicht daran rumwerkelt? Da ist massig Druck drauf.


----------



## bipus (21. November 2015)

ich warte die Stütze, nicht die Kartusche.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2015)

bipus schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: wie lange hält die Kartusche?  Meine Supernatural macht nach 3 Jahren Probleme. Trotz Wartung geht sie zeitweise nicht mehr runter.



Meine ist nach zwei Jahren hinüber gewesen, hab aber eine neue bekommen.
Ich hoffe die ist nicht auch wieder nach zwei Jahren kaputt, sonst muss ich mir beim nächsten Mal eine Variostütze kaufen, die ohne geschlossene Kartusche funktioniert.


----------



## hnx (21. November 2015)

bipus schrieb:


> ich warte die Stütze, nicht die Kartusche.


Okay.  Der Antrieb der Verstellung sitzt aber in der Kartusche. Um es _überspitzt _zu sagen, es bringt nichts die Stütze zu warten, wenn die Kartusche unberührt bleibt. Damit hilft man nur gegen Verschleiß von Tauch- und Standrohr, Laufschienen usw durch Dreck, aber die Kartusche geht irgendwann mal hopps. Meine an der Dropzone hat 2.5 Jahre gehalten und dann lag sie ein halbes Jahr rum, jetzt geht ist sie fest, egal was ich mache.


----------



## uNiggi (14. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,

kurze Frage: Ich habe eine neue Supernatural gekauft und nach dem Einbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie beim draufsitzen etwa einen halben cm einfedert. Wenn man das Gewicht runternimmt geht sie auch wieder rauf. Wie ist das bei euren, ist das beim draufsitzen richtig "hart" wie bei einer normalen Sattelstütze oder federt sie auch minimal ein? Stören tuts mich denke ich nicht aber wenn das ein Zeichen für einen Defekt ist würde ich trotzdem versuchen sie umzutauschen.

Gruß Niggi


----------



## Joerg61 (14. Dezember 2015)

Moin Niggi,

habe zwei Dropzone im Einsatz. Sind beide beim aufsitzen bockhart. Auch nach zweijähriger Benutzung noch. Das einzige wo die ein wenig empfindlich reagieren, ist die richtige Länge des freien Zugendes an der Sattelstützenseite. Ich meine, das die freie Länge vom Ende der Hülle bis zum Anschlag 20mm betragen muß. Habe den genauen Wert gerade nicht im Kopf, der steht aber in der Bastelanweisung. Wenn die Länge nicht sauber eingestellt ist, ist die Sattelstütze mitunter ein wenig bockig.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bipus (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre die alte Supernatural seit 2 Jahren. Absenken muss sie erst beim betätigen des Remote Hebels. ...die Verlegung des Remote Kabels ist nicht ganz einfach, da muss man ein bisschen testen.


----------



## Hinouf (14. Dezember 2015)

@uNiggi 
Hab das gleiche Problem mit meiner dropzone. Gibt ca. 5mm nach. Das hatte sie im Neuzustand nicht. Hab mal bei Sixpack angefragt, ob sie mir die Kartusche tauschen. Die Stütze ist ein gutes Jahr alt.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Dezember 2015)

Stütze reklamieren - einschicken - warten...
Das klappt 100 pro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (11. Januar 2016)

Sind auf den Stützen generell 2 Jahre Garantie und Sixpack ist der richtige Ansprechpartner?


----------



## xrated (12. Januar 2016)

Haben die eigentlich wirklich eine größere Einstecktiefe als z.B. Reverb?

Die 125mm Reverb ist mit max 18cm angegeben, schauen oben 20cm raus bei der 380er.
Die Supernatural dagegen mit 22,5cm, bleiben oben nur 16cm bei einer 385er. 
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das es ca. 7cm zusätzlich zum Verstellbereich ist bei der Supernatural. Das wären mal eben 3,5cm mehr als angegeben.

Meine fixe Sattelstütze hat von Ende Sattelklemme bis Mitte Sattelgestänge nämlich nur 182mm.


----------



## Hinouf (13. Januar 2016)

@nofear 
Meine Stütze wurde repariert. Super Service. 
Hat also geklappt, richtige Einschätzung...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2016)

... dann mal viel Spass mit der reparierten Stütze!


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2016)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sind auf den Stützen generell 2 Jahre Garantie und Sixpack ist der richtige Ansprechpartner?



Joa das mit den 2 Jahren Garantie ist, soweit ich weiß, richtig!

Wegen dem Ansprech-/ Servicepartner steht auf der Kind Shock Seite folgendes:
*
GERMANY / AUSTRIA*
Company: E. Wiener Bike Parts Gmbh
Address: Max-Planck-Str.6 97526
Sennfeld, Germany
Tel: +49-9721-6501-176
Fax: +49-9721-6594-98
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: www.winora-group.de

*GERMANY*
(Service Center OE only)
Company: Handelsvertretung Zander
E-Mail: [email protected]

Folgende Angaben sind von anderen Forennutzern zusammengetragen:



Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die werden dir mEn sagen, dass dein Vertragspartner (sofern du nicht direkt von KS gekauft hast), sich an die wenden muss.
> Das war bei mir auch so. Ging aber alles mega flott! Das ganze Prozedere (Stütze zu meinem VP schicken, der an Sixpack, die repariert, zurück zu meinem VP, der an mich) dauerte 7 Tage!!!
> Der "Kunden"kontakt seitens Sixpack war einmalig! Freundlich, hilfsbereit und kompetent. Hat einen bleibenden, positiven Eindruck hinterlassen





Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Adresse ist zumindest die von Sixpack Racing...
> 
> SIXPACK-RACING
> 
> ...






hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Dropzone repariert von Sixpack wiederbekommen, hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bin zufrieden und hoffe sie funktioniert mit der neuen Kartusche noch ein paar Jahre ohne Probleme!





Der Service bei SIXPACK - Racing scheint zu klappen!


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (15. April 2016)

Weiß jemand ob man die aktuelle Supernatural https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...tuetze-150-435-mit-Remote-Modell-2016-p45588/ von Lenkerremote auf Betätigung unterm Sattel umbauen kann?


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. April 2016)

geht nicht, wenn man einen hebel wie vorher verbaut haben möchte, da oben ein anderes klemmgestell verbaut ist, somit passt da kein hebel mehr hin
aber man könnte sich einen ring oder ähnliches dranbasteln, an dem man ziehen kann


----------



## duc-mo (8. Mai 2016)

Hat schon jemand Langzeiterfahrungen mit der aktuellen Supernatural (Zugansteuerung vorn und scharzes Tauchrohr)??? 

Ich hab noch das alte Modell mit Zugansteuerung hinten. Leider kollidiert der Zug mit der Kupplung vom Anhänger (Singletrailer) und ich überlege auf das aktuelle Modell zu wechseln. Die Integra kommt nicht in Frage, weil die Bohrung im Rahmen fehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndframe (19. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich habe hier noch eine Drohzone Remote rumliegen, die leider immer *"unten" festhängt*. Sprich, wenn sie eingefahren ist und ich die Remote betätige* kommt sie nicht mehr von alleine hoch* und sie muss mit teils erheblichem Kraftaufwand wieder heraus gezogen werden. Sie sackt aber nicht ab. Weiss jemand Rat?

PS: An die Interessierten zur Info:
Beim Absacken hat damals bei mir geholfen, die Einstellschrauben an der Leitung unterhalb der Remote entweder maximal raus oder rein zu drehen - danach war mein Absacken weg.
Das ist aber NICHT mein aktuelles Problem. Aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem...


----------



## 2ndframe (19. Juni 2016)

So, hab es so gut wie gelöst. Laut KS-Website-Support-Video gereinigt und neu gefettet und siehe da - sie hängt nicht mehr komplett fest!
War schon ziemlicher schick drin nach 4 Jahren... 

Sie braucht jetzt in der Hälfte des Ausfahrwegs einen kleinen Stups damit sie noch ganz hoch geht. 

Jemand dazu einen tip?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte dir jetzt auch dazu geraten das Teil so weit wie es geht zu zerlegen, reinigen, fetten und dann ein paar Mal rauf-/runter zu fahren und das Tauchrohr mit Ballistol oder Motoröl zu benetzen. Danach sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mehr geben.


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. Juni 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Langzeiterfahrungen mit der aktuellen Supernatural (Zugansteuerung vorn und scharzes Tauchrohr)???
> 
> Ich hab noch das alte Modell mit Zugansteuerung hinten. Leider kollidiert der Zug mit der Kupplung vom Anhänger (Singletrailer) und ich überlege auf das aktuelle Modell zu wechseln. Die Integra kommt nicht in Frage, weil die Bohrung im Rahmen fehlt...



du kannst auch eine ks lev (nicht integra) nehmen, da läuft der zug außen lang


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. Juni 2016)

2ndframe schrieb:


> So, hab es so gut wie gelöst. Laut KS-Website-Support-Video gereinigt und neu gefettet und siehe da - sie hängt nicht mehr komplett fest!
> War schon ziemlicher schick drin nach 4 Jahren...
> 
> Sie braucht jetzt in der Hälfte des Ausfahrwegs einen kleinen Stups damit sie noch ganz hoch geht.
> ...



Evtl. ist die Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen,
es könnte das DU Bushing verzogen sein oder die Passfedern sind verschlissen.
Wenn das Problem nicht zu beheben ist, kannst du es zu http://11motors.de/ schicken und wir kümmern uns schnellstmöglich darum.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juni 2016)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem nicht zu beheben ist, kannst du es zu http://11motors.de/ schicken und wir kümmern uns schnellstmöglich darum.



Mit welchen Kosten ist da für so eine Reparatur zu rechnen? Ihr macht das ja sicher auch nicht aus Nächstenliebe und wenn ich mir überlege, dass meine Dropzone 115 Euro gekostet hat, dann kann sich eine Service mit Reparatur fast gar nicht lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndframe (19. Juni 2016)

Säubern und neu fetten kann man in 20 Minuten ganz einfach selbst machen - auch ohne grosses handwerkliches Geschick.
Bushings tauschen auch (wird im KS-Video auch erläutert - Kinderspiel). Werde das auch noch mal ausprobieren und sehen, ob es hilft.
Die Teile kosten 90 cent pro Stück bei Bike 24 - alle drei zusammen also nichtmals 3 Euro.

Da hilft das Video von der KS-Seite weiter.






Wenn es dann doch die Passfedern sind, kann man ja immer noch alles zu den Jungs von 11 Motors einschicken.
Preis wäre aber natürlich trotzdem interessant.


----------



## 11motors (22. Juni 2016)

Servus!

Um hier möglichst preistransparent aufzutreten haben wir eine Preisliste online. 
http://11motors.de/ks-preisliste/

Garantieabwicklungen kosten euch selbstverständlich nix.

beste Grüße,
Constantin


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juni 2016)

falscher Thread


----------



## penkoemen (20. November 2016)

Ich habe eine KS SuperNatural remote und seit ein paar Wochen bewegt sie sich immer wieder im heruntergelassenen Zustand nach oben. Wenn ich den Remotehebel aber richtig schnalzen lasse, dann wird die Sattelstütze meist auch arretiert. Meine Vermutung ist nun, das der Bowdenzug in der Hülle einen Widerstand hat, sei es das er teilgerissen ist oder was auch immer. 
Gibt es eine Anleitung wie ich den am besten austauschen kann bzw. was brauche ich da dann für einen Ersatzzug?


----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2016)

Ist ein stinknormaler Schaltzug. Welche Supernatural hast du denn? Es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Aufnahmen...

Bei dieser musst du nur den Zug aushängen und kannst den Sattel montiert lassen.



Beim neuen System muss der Sattel runter.


----------



## penkoemen (22. November 2016)

Ich hab die untere Variante. Wie bekomme ich dann die Kabelhülle weg bzw. den Zug von der Stütze?


----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2016)

Wenn der Sattel runter ist wird es klar. Da ist nur eine Madenschraube zu lösen...


----------



## CarstenKausB (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe im Oktober eine gebrauchte i950 (31,6/385/125) ohne Remote ersteigert. Ich habe das Rad seitdem (leider) nicht benutzt, nur ab und an mal die Stütze rauf u. runter gefahren, was sie einwandfrei tat. Sie sank auch beim probesitzen nicht ein. Dann blieb die Stütze ein paar Wochen eingefahren. Nun sinkt sie belastet federnd deutlich (ca 50%) ein.

Nun meine Fragen:
1. Ist bei einer solchen Stütze generell davon abzuraten sie versenkt zu parken?
2. Was wird sich verabschiedet haben? Die Kartusche?
3. Aktuell gibts nur noch die Dropzone ohne Remote, ich will aber kein Setback. Die Supernatural (baugleich mit der i950 oder?) gibts nicht ohne Remote. Läßt sich die Sattelklemmung der Dropzone lösen und die Klemmung meiner i950 dafür einsetzen? Manche haben ja wohl das Problem, dass sich die Klemmung eh lockert, doch keine Ahnung, ob sie sich das auch auf Wunsch abschrauben lässt und ob die Klemmungen das gleiche Gewindemaß haben.

Eine ganz schwarze Supernatural ohne Remote wäre meine Wunschvorstellung

Viele Grüße,

Carsten


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Februar 2017)

Servus!

Die hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/891864-kind-shock-supernatural-31-6-125mm  wär was , 
oder die: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/903627-kind-shock-supernatural-30-9mm-125mm-ohne-remote-hebel  ?


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2017)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Bezugsadresse für das DU-Bushing? Man bekommt jeden Müll für die Stütze, nicht aber das simple Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (18. März 2017)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine Bezugsadresse für das DU-Bushing? Man bekommt jeden Müll für die Stütze, nicht aber das simple Ding...



bekommste bei 11 Motors


----------

